# Line of Duty



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2016)

No one else been watching this? We've been absolutely gripped by it. Excellent tight writing, some beautiful disclosures, proper interesting story, some cracking actors in it.  Still on iplayer, totally recommend it


----------



## Supine (Apr 24, 2016)

check the (me am pogo tonight) thread on it


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2016)

I did a search - couldn't find one!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh PISSBALLS! I did the search box thingy and it only came up with the last season!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 24, 2016)

Line of Duty 2....Anyone Else..?



(And yep, it's brill  )


----------



## mauvais (Jan 21, 2017)

Over the last couple of weeks I've been watching this and I've just got to the end of S3 (1 & 2) are on Netflix. What a show! Brilliant.

I have a theory though, that all BBC shows of the form 'something of something' are excellent:

Line of Duty
State of Play
House of Cards (the original) 
Edge of Darkness
[The] Thick of It
Prove me wrong!


----------



## gosub (Jan 21, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Over the last couple of weeks I've been watching this and I've just got to the end of S3 (1 & 2) are on Netflix. What a show! Brilliant.
> 
> I have a theory though, that all BBC shows of the form 'something of something' are excellent:
> 
> ...


birds of a feather


----------



## mauvais (Jan 21, 2017)

gosub said:


> birds of a feather


Surplus 'a'! 

Although:







Yeah, maybe not.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 21, 2017)

summer wine


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 21, 2017)

gentle cunts


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 21, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Surplus 'a'!
> 
> Although:
> 
> ...



Points of View was essential viewing in a time before the Mail Online comments section


----------



## discobastard (Jan 22, 2017)

One of the very best things on BBC.  By quite a margin. Thankfully it's back this year:

Line of Duty series 4: Everything you need to know


----------



## kittyP (Mar 26, 2017)

Jeeze! 

First episode and already Wtf!?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 26, 2017)

kittyP said:


> Jeeze!
> 
> First episode and already Wtf!?


Ho ho he's going to chop the cop


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 28, 2017)

Chop Cop Suey


----------



## Shirl (Mar 28, 2017)

We're off to an interesting start


----------



## kittyP (Mar 28, 2017)

Shirl said:


> We're off to an interesting start



It was going really well with getting you to virtually instantly suspect everyone again but the end of that episode. 
Well I don't know what to say really


----------



## Shirl (Mar 28, 2017)

I've only just watched it on iPlayer as we forgot it was on Sunday. I'm still going


----------



## Ms T (Mar 28, 2017)

Me too!


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 28, 2017)

agreed it was a cracker of an opener


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 28, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I'm still going



Not as much as Thandie Newton's character is, I suspect.


----------



## belboid (Mar 28, 2017)

He obviously didn't do it


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 29, 2017)

Just caught up with the first episode and I did not see that storyline coming.  Great opener for the new series.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 30, 2017)

Oi....forensic mastermind...think of the blood splatter!!!!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 3, 2017)

This is brilliant stuff. 

Miscarriage of justice, manipulation of evidence, AC12 divided and riven by ambition, Thandi Newton - a high flyer thwarted by institional sexism and desparate to excel leading to bad decision after bad decision to madness. Well scripted and well acted.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm enjoying it but it's got more holes than a string vest.  Surely if you cracked your head on a sharp counter and then was unconscious for at least 30 mins - enough time for a spot of shopping - you would have concussion or at least an open wound.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2017)

TikkiB said:


> I'm enjoying it but it's got more holes than a string vest.  Surely if you cracked your head on a sharp counter and then was unconscious for at least 30 mins - enough time for a spot of shopping - you would have concussion or at least an open wound.


At least a big fuck off bump on your head


----------



## belboid (Apr 3, 2017)

If Tim was so 'security conscious' why on earth would he not backup his security cameras online? Or put a decent password on his laptop at the very least.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 3, 2017)

belboid said:


> If Tim was so 'security conscious' why on earth would he not backup his security cameras online? Or but a decent password on his laptop at the very least.



Is it not fingerprint protected, hence the disappearance of his rigid digits?


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 4, 2017)

Mr Moose said:


> Is it not fingerprint protected, hence the disappearance of his rigid digits?


No, they probably have her skin fragments under the nails - three fingers correspond with the three line scratch on her wrist.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 4, 2017)

The use of spoilers would be appreciated. Some of us poor sods have to work Sunday nights and will watch the whole series in one sitting at some point. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 4, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> The use of spoilers would be appreciated. Some of us poor sods have to work Sunday nights and will watch the whole series in one sitting at some point. Thanks in advance.


i don't get this - why read the thread if you haven't seen it?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 4, 2017)

wayward bob said:


> i don't get this - why read the thread if you haven't seen it?



I am a bit daft tbh!
Good point, why am I here at all?


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 4, 2017)

Th ACC is annoying me.  Why are they so wet? And badly acted too


----------



## gosub (Apr 4, 2017)

rubbershoes said:


> Th ACC is annoying me.  Why are they so wet? And badly acted too


Coz no one at that level is going to assist the production given the nature of the program.  But yeah,  2 dimensional in comparison to the plod investigated, and AC12 four dimensions


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> The use of spoilers would be appreciated. Some of us poor sods have to work Sunday nights and will watch the whole series in one sitting at some point. Thanks in advance.


What idiot reads threads about a programme they don't intend to watch until way into the future?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> The use of spoilers would be appreciated. Some of us poor sods have to work Sunday nights and will watch the whole series in one sitting at some point. Thanks in advance.


I don't read threads likely to give away parts of the plot before I've read / watched the thing in question and suggest you may wish to adopt this approach too


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 5, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> I don't read threads likely to give away parts of the plot before I've read / watched the thing in question and suggest you may wish to adopt this approach too



Hmmm. It appears my attempt at some foolish tosh has been missed!


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2017)

Well, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## gosub (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks like Kate got the promotion in the bag


----------



## Wilf (Apr 15, 2017)

TikkiB said:


> I'm enjoying it but it's got more holes than a string vest.  Surely if you cracked your head on a sharp counter and then was unconscious for at least 30 mins - enough time for a spot of shopping - you would have concussion or at least an open wound.


Slightly annoys me with any programme of this sort to have the villain as all seeing perp, able to manipulate evidence in real time and push whole teams of investigators off in the wrong direction.  There's obviously an element of real world truth in that, where individual cops have played to the prejudices of their colleagues in order to get a false prosecution, but doesn't _quite_ ring true in this.  Same time you know that that kind of plot device comes with the territory and the overall quality of the drama wins out. I particularly like the way they've, literally, put Thandie Newton at the heart of it.  The camera lingers on her face brilliantly, playing out the tensions and almost predicting where she's going to deploy a lie.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 16, 2017)

Well now Ted, that's quite the pickle you've found yourself in.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 18, 2017)

Still loving it but it's getting a tad convoluted, to say the least. As well as all that ^ the central plot device seems to be AC12 having suspicions about both members of a married couple, but being wrong in both cases as to the actual/probable crime they have committed.

Two random thoughts. 1. If balaclava man isn't Nick, you'd assume it was someone who has already appeared in the series. Not many that it could be really. Hopefully not the criminal lawyer who accompanied Nick to his interview (can't remember if he works in the same building or not)?? I say hopefully not because that really would be getting silly plotwise.   A point against it is that he's pretty chunky and bigger than the original suspect who is in prison (can't remember his name) who is skinny and was said to be the same size as balaclavaman. 2. Why would Maneet be giving files to the acc Hilton?  Unless she's  had a random reaction to Ted's wee girlisms and wants to grass him up, it's possible that it's a double sting - a move _initiated_ by Ted to reel in both Hilton and Roz?  In fact that might be my wild guess as to how the whole thing plays out in a couple of episodes.  Regardless, the timing was a bit odd. Why was she there to give him further files when information about Ted's mason-sexism had _already_ been leaked - and why was she there at a point when he must have thought he'd be shagging Roz?  A minor variation on my prediction is that only after getting knocked back does Hilton decide to take up Ted's possible offer.


----------



## gosub (Apr 23, 2017)

Going to take another series the down the Caddy s boss, but least we know who it is now...


----------



## Sue (Apr 23, 2017)

OMG,  Roz's arm.


----------



## Sue (Apr 23, 2017)

gosub said:


> Going to take another series the down the Caddy s boss, but least we know who it is now...


He's hiding his devious ways well though. He must be a stooge with someone else pulling the strings...


----------



## Ms T (Apr 23, 2017)

Blimey! Shaping up for a cracking finale. And Thandie Newton is a revelation.


----------



## gosub (Apr 23, 2017)

Sue said:


> He's hiding his devious ways well though. He must be a stooge with someone else pulling the strings...



He tried to put Gates in the stooge role.


----------



## Sue (Apr 23, 2017)

gosub said:


> He tried to put Gates in the stooge role.


He doesn't come across as the sharpest knife in the box though.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 25, 2017)

watched the first two episodes of series one. And .... its a bit shit and annoying.
Clunky writing, unconvincing character behaviour (why would arrogant, macho cop be be so smitten with totally flaky, needy - yet ruthlessly criminal - femme fatale to the point of jepodising his own career?). horrible chav-spliotation bollocks with the tabloid generated "sink estate from hell".  Does it get better?


----------



## gosub (Apr 25, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> watched the first two episodes of series one. And .... its a bit shit and annoying.
> Clunky writing, unconvincing character behaviour (why would arrogant, macho cop be be so smitten with totally flaky, needy - yet ruthlessly criminal - femme fatale to the point of jepodising his own career?). horrible chav-spliotation bollocks with the tabloid generated "sink estate from hell".  Does it get better?



Yes.  And worth starting there, cos there are layers that come in handy for later series, which ARE better.  +the character development of AC12 builds well throughout all 4 series


----------



## spliff (Apr 25, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> watched the first two episodes of series one. And ....  Does it get better?


Yes it does, and as gosub says stick with it for a bit.
I can't remember series one but the writing in the latest series is as sharp as you can get.
If you don't get on with it jump to series two, and kind of catch up.
I'm not sure you need a completely lineal approach really.


----------



## gosub (Apr 25, 2017)

spliff said:


> Yes it does, and as gosub says stick with it for a bit.
> I can't remember series one but the writing in the latest series is as sharp as you can get.
> If you don't get on with it jump to series two, and kind of catch up.
> I'm not sure you need a completely lineal approach really.



You do to get the most out of it.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 25, 2017)

The chief of police or whatever he is is completely and utterly unconvincing. I highly doubt you'd be promoted that high being such a pushover. Otherwise, it's not bad. I am getting a bit sick of seeing Lol on every BBC production though. There must be other female northern actresses out there.


----------



## gosub (Apr 25, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> The chief of police or whatever he is is completely and utterly unconvincing. I highly doubt you'd be promoted that high being such a pushover. Otherwise, it's not bad. I am getting a bit sick of seeing Lol on every BBC production though. There must be other female northern actresses out there.



Completely revised my opinion of him.  Gave the Caddy a leg up in Serious Crime. Didn't cover for Banks til he was playing ball with Tommy, very surreptitious with his burner phones, one of only eight serving senior officers whose surname begins with H...


----------



## gosub (Apr 25, 2017)

I quite like that Martin Compston's Imdb acting credits, at time of fall didn't list him as in the final 3 episodes


----------



## marty21 (Apr 25, 2017)

Enjoying this a lot


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 25, 2017)

marty21 said:


> Enjoying this a lot




it's all based on a chance throwaway remark i made five years ago


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 25, 2017)

Ms T said:


> And Thandie Newton is a revelation.


Isn't she just?

I'm far from a fan of her acting but she's absolutely smashed this.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm still enjoying it, but entirely on the quality of the acting and writing, along with the building tension. I was struggling to keep with all the twists and turns and the misapprehensions (largely ac12 knowing someone is guilty but getting it wrong _what_ they are guilty of). The link to previous cases is a bit of a step too far for me, tbh.

There's an irony that some of the things I'm struggling with as _unrealistic_ were entirely plausible a couple of decades ago (Thandie Newton's character being restored to run an investigation after being accused of perverting the course of justice, because of some wider pattern of corruption involving her boss). In a way it's unrealistic because it's too close to the truth?


----------



## gosub (Apr 25, 2017)

Wilf said:


> I'm still enjoying it, but entirely on the quality of the acting and writing, along with the building tension. I was struggling to keep with all the twists and turns and the misapprehensions (largely ac12 knowing someone is guilty but getting it wrong _what_ they are guilty of). The link to previous cases is a bit of a step too far for me, tbh.
> 
> There's an irony that some of the things I'm struggling with as _unrealistic_ were entirely plausible a couple of decades ago (Thandie Newton's character being restored to run an investigation after being accused of perverting the course of justice, because of some wider pattern of corruption involving her boss). In a way it's unrealistic because it's too close to the truth?



Any way you cut it, this series body parts ending up in a deep freeze takes some explaining


----------



## marty21 (Apr 25, 2017)

Whenever I go to my local, one of the staff grabs me and says 'Line of Duty! - WTF!' and we have a confusing discussion about who we think the murderer is


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 25, 2017)

Sue said:


> OMG,  Roz's arm.



Hardly a surprise given how much she tried to wish it away


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 25, 2017)

Lawyer geezer is a proper wrong 'un....but is he Balaclava man kinda wrong? 

Could be!

I think Roz hubby is just a battered spouse. He isn't Balaclava man material....

Was Tim Balaclava man. He had a balaclava and he used it?

Was Roz's hand Balaclava man? The glove puppet murderer?

Where was Steve's waistcoat this episode. His waistcoat is his superpower. Like Samson's hair.

That top cop cock is lame as shit. No way is he the at the top of whatever foodchain Dot was part of.

Tune in next week.

Same bat time.

Same bat channel.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 25, 2017)

Had seen this available on the iplayer but it never grabbed me... Then my MIL was raving about it over Easter so I gave it a shot.

Watched the 4 available S4 episodes pretty much back to back..

Then all of S1 & 2 on Netflix, then S3 on some Russian streaming site ... all in a week. 

I haven't seen the BBC produce something so compelling for ages, and a drama that doesn't treat the audience like morons, doesn't keep repeating itself or redefining things the viewer already has a grasp of is refreshing.

Now of course I'm going to have to go back to watch all of S4 again with the benefit of knowing the back story.


----------



## belboid (Apr 25, 2017)

Sorry, why didn't Kate nick Roz when Roz was nicking Nick? They still had the strong evidence she was dodgy as fuck.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 25, 2017)

belboid said:


> Sorry, why didn't Kate nick Roz when Roz was nicking Nick? They still had the strong evidence she was dodgy as fuck.


It's rock, paper, scissors.


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2017)

Hmm, so what happened at university? They've made a point of saying Nick n the lawyer, and Roz and Hilton were at uni together. And (mid forties) Roz n Nick have been together over 20 years - i.e. roughly since university- so they all know each other. Hence nick assuming Steve would recognise the name of his bosses mate back in episode two (I think). Lakeman must be the key baddie - his names been literally spelled out at least twice. 

Which should mean Roz isn't actually that bad, Nick is the real baddie. Even though he doesn't make a very convincing Balaclava Man.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That top cop cock is lame as shit. No way is he the at the top of whatever foodchain Dot was part of.


the weedy asst chief cunstable?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 26, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> the weedy asst chief cunstable?



Yeah, that alley lurking, knee touching twat


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yeah, that alley lurking, knee touching twat


Contacts in the right place, innit? Tommy Hunter found ways to get him promoted.


----------



## gosub (Apr 26, 2017)

belboid said:


> Contacts in the right place, innit? Tommy Hunter found ways to get him promoted.



What like trying to knobble ACC Dryden?

Forcibly retired over lying about a speeding ticket...Watch out Ted


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2017)

gosub said:


> What like trying to knobble ACC Dryden?
> 
> Forcibly retired over lying about a speeding ticket...Watch out Ted


I think it was the blowjob from a fifteen year old that really did for Dryden.


----------



## gosub (Apr 26, 2017)

belboid said:


> I think it was the blowjob from a fifteen year old that really did for Dryden.


HASTINGS:

In respect of Sexual Activity with

a Child -- on the grounds of

insufficient evidence, there will

be no charge at this time.

Dryden looks relieved.


----------



## bimble (Apr 26, 2017)

it's not very good really is it this show, apart from that it has Thandie Newton in it. And even she is a bit too much like her character in Westworld.


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2017)

gosub said:


> HASTINGS:
> 
> In respect of Sexual Activity with
> 
> ...


That was the official line. But officially Gates was an upstanding officer killed in the line of duty. Can't let dodgy dealings get into the press.


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2017)

bimble said:


> it's not very good really is it this show,


It's one of the best things on telly, despite the odd quibble.


----------



## gosub (Apr 26, 2017)

belboid said:


> That was the official line. But officially Gates was an upstanding officer killed in the line of duty. Can't let dodgy dealings get into the press.



Nige sold the press everything.  press even hacked Carly's voice mail (as if the press would ever hack the phone of a missing girl).
 Never came out.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 30, 2017)

Hargreaves!


----------



## gosub (Apr 30, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Hargreaves!


Never played ball over the tracker and a Hilton called AC9 in

Plus if part ofyour MO is forensic fit up on deep frozen corpses, making sure murder squad points in the right direction is lynch pin..


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 30, 2017)

I knew it!

(I didn't know it)


----------



## mauvais (Apr 30, 2017)

I suspected part of it but not all and didn't nail down the details. Nicely done at breakneck pace I thought.

It still leaves a bunch of questions beyond the obvious though,  right? Principally why did Ifield have a balaclava for his B&Q trip in the first place?


----------



## gosub (Apr 30, 2017)

mauvais said:


> I suspected part of it but not all and didn't nail down the details. Nicely done at breakneck pace I thought.
> 
> It still leaves a bunch of questions beyond the obvious though,  right? Principally why did Ifield have a balaclava for his B&Q trip in the first place?


Was planning to make Ros just another balaclava victim. 



Now they have corroboration on the freezer MO pace should pick up a bit


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## mauvais (Apr 30, 2017)

gosub said:


> Was planning to make Ros just another balaclava victim.


Ah yeah, had been overthinking that one


----------



## wiskey (May 1, 2017)

That was enjoyable. something I read said series 5 is in production but not 6. 

I felt they were insinuating that Hastings was perhaps not a squeaky clean as we all thought at the end.


----------



## tommers (May 1, 2017)

wiskey said:


> That was enjoyable. something I read said series 5 is in production but not 6.
> 
> I felt they were insinuating that Hastings was perhaps not a squeaky clean as we all thought at the end.


That's what we thought as well.


----------



## Sue (May 1, 2017)

wiskey said:


> That was enjoyable. something I read said series 5 is in production but not 6.
> 
> I felt they were insinuating that Hastings was perhaps not a squeaky clean as we all thought at the end.



They interviewed the woman who plays Maneet on R4 this morning. She said series 5 hasn't been written yet and she's no idea if she'll be in it or not. (She obviously really hopes she will be.)

She also said it was a surprise when she found out her storyline and she loved the reaction on Twitter .


----------



## Reiabuzz (May 1, 2017)

Really shit ending. All over the place. Still don't quite get it. The acting was actually shit throughout really except for roz and the cop in the wheelchair. Why is everybody raving about it?


----------



## paolo (May 1, 2017)

Maneet being a traitor wasn't explained - I wonder if that wears intentional, and that there are ideas for her part in series 5?


----------



## belboid (May 1, 2017)

I still sat nick was far more involved than they said, cos then I'd have got pretty much everyone right. 

A fair few loose ends, but there always are. Plenty to still go at next series (4&5 were commissioned at the same time, iirr), although with Maneet I think it is fairly obvious (seeing as so much of the series was about Hastings' unconscious sexism/racism, it is likely Hilton promised to stop overlooking her for promotion/made sure her position would be secure on her return from maternity leave).  Same as with why James let himself be convinced by Hilton.


----------



## TikkiB (May 1, 2017)

belboid said:


> Same as with why James let himself be convinced by Hilton.



JAMIE!!

I really enjoyed yet, yes lots of holes but sometimes I like my drama to go at a lick and I thought the acting was fine.

If Hastings turns out to be corrupted, I'll be very sad - although wasn't there something about payment for a cruise  in one earlier series?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 2, 2017)

Re: Hastings 

1. His immediate declaration that he was satisfied that Hilton had offed himself - rather than seeking the usual rigorous investigation and to look if it was staged - set alarm bells ringing. 
2. He was in debt in series 2, and therefore vulnerable, similar to Lennie James character in series 1 
3. He is a Mason


----------



## kabbes (May 2, 2017)

The whole thing will cease to lose even the modicum of sense it has if Hastings turns out to be the big H.  He's invested too much effort in bringing the organised crime syndicate down for the writers to now turn around and make him the man.  It would be the kind of "twist" that would show the programme makers to be making it up as they go along.

I would imagine that Hargreaves will end up being the big bad.  He's been in it since series 2, involved always in things consistent with anti-AC12 and is really the only other H still standing.

Making Jamie a corrupt cop was well shit, by the way.  It totally undermined the whole thing about him being an unjustly maligned newbie.  Turns out that Hastings was right to not trust him after all -- is that really the message we should be taking?

(Hastings getting rid of Jamie despite him being Hilton's plant is yet another little piece of evidence why Hastings shouldn't end up being the bad guy, of course).


----------



## trabuquera (May 2, 2017)

I reckon that line about Hilton's apparent suicide being 'just like that of [some other officer whose name I can't remember] during all the child sex abuse enquiry stuff' was a giant clue about where s5 will be heading.

My heart will break if Big Ted turns out to be dirty, but thought this series did a fine job of drawing out some of the ways in which - even to a fan - he's compromised (by being a Mason and a bit oldfashioned and a bit too free with the non-gender-neutral language) .


----------



## kittyP (May 2, 2017)

paolo said:


> Maneet being a traitor wasn't explained - I wonder if that wears intentional, and that there are ideas for her part in series 5?



Yes I was pondering that too. 

The whole thing was utterly ridiculous but I thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## kabbes (May 2, 2017)

I don't think she was a "traitor" as such.  I think she had been given an order from a top ranking police officer that was going to be massively hard for her to refuse.  So she did it but then left.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 2, 2017)

kabbes said:


> The whole thing will cease to lose even the modicum of sense it has if Hastings turns out to be the big H.  He's invested too much effort in bringing the organised crime syndicate down for the writers to now turn around and make him the man.  It would be the kind of "twist" that would show the programme makers to be making it up as they go along.
> 
> I would imagine that Hargreaves will end up being the big bad.  He's been in it since series 2, involved always in things consistent with anti-AC12 and is really the only other H still standing.



I wondered when Hargreaves suddenly turned up if that was a clue. 

As for Hastings, in addition to the points above a) he was desperate to shut down the investigation into the cop in series one and limit the charges to laddering -which would have had the effect of stopping Arnott and Kate exposing the link to organised crime b) in series 2 his debts, Masonic membership and financial issues were highlighted c) he recruited Cotton into AC 12 d) In series 3 he sat on the fence, at best, when Cotton tried to undermine Arnott and now he has decided Hilton was H and closed it all down. 

I know that every character is compromised in some way or other but I don't think it would amount to 'making it up as they go along'. The strength of the writing, and the ambiguous development of the key characters, is such that he really could be the man who brings down the syndicate but equally he could be their key police associate.


----------



## spanglechick (May 2, 2017)

I was talking about this with my boss today (both of us teach acting), and neither of us can work out why the actor playing Arnott isn't getting destroyed in the reviews.  He's just terrible.  And his accent is bizarre.


----------



## Spymaster (May 2, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> I was talking about this with my boss today (both of us teach acting), and neither of us can work out why the actor playing Arnott isn't getting destroyed in the reviews.  He's just terrible.  And his accent is bizarre.


Because the bloke who was playing Hilton made the Arnott actor look like Marlon Brando.


----------



## belboid (May 2, 2017)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Re: Hastings:
> 3. He is a Mason


Is he? He is so accused, and did give a funny handshake, but.....he's a catholic, so it seems unlikely. 


Also - Jamie wasn't corrupt. He was, like Maneet, pressured into a course of action by a senior. He waved his gun about because he thought everyone else was corrupt.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 2, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> And his accent is bizarre.



I don't understand why he isn't using his native Scottish accent.


----------



## Wilf (May 2, 2017)

Presumably the fact that Roz didn't have her caution completed when arrested - and didn't have legal representation at the time of her confession - will play out in the next series.


----------



## Wilf (May 2, 2017)

Oh, and why was roz done for manslaughter rather than it being self defence?  The shot of her waking up with the saw inches from her face - followed by her actual testimony indicated self defence. She was always going to be doing time for perverting the c of j, but the account of the death given on screen should surely not have led to a prosecution.  Maybe ^ suggests how she will got out of it.


----------



## Wilf (May 2, 2017)

And another thing... whoever is behind it all, going back to series 1 (which I only saw the end of) is looking a bit Moriarty/supervillain, able to undermine any police operation, suborn any copper etc.  Thought that was a bit of a rubbish plot device to be honest.

You'll guess I've just watched it.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 2, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Oh, and why was roz done for manslaughter rather than it being self defence?  The shot of her waking up with the saw inches from her face - followed by her actual testimony indicated self defence. She was always going to be doing time for perverting the c of j, but the account of the death given on screen should surely not have led to a prosecution.  Maybe ^ suggests how she will got out of it.




If you kill someone it's either murder or manslaughter.  Self-defence is a defence to a charge of murder but not to manslaughter


----------



## Wilf (May 3, 2017)

rubbershoes said:


> If you kill someone it's either murder or manslaughter.  Self-defence is a defence to a charge of murder but not to manslaughter


Yeah, not put very well, I really meant why was she charged at all.


----------



## kittyP (May 4, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Yeah, not put very well, I really meant why was she charged at all.



Because it was her word against theirs and she had constantly perverted the course of justice so looked well iffy.


----------



## Gromit (May 4, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Yeah, not put very well, I really meant why was she charged at all.


If you notify the authorities immediately you have a chance of pleading self defence. 

The moment you try to cover it up that chance flys out the window. It's just the way the burden of proof re intent to kill goes.


----------



## belboid (May 4, 2017)

Two more series commissioned


----------



## paolo (May 5, 2017)

belboid said:


> Two more series commissioned



If there's one character I wish they'd not killed, it's Lindsay Denton. She was layered... made you torn between admiration for her fighting spirit, but at the same time just a bit tiny scared of her. Did we ever find out if she really was a wrong 'un, or was she fully stitched up?

But two more series. So much more can unfold.

I'm just waiting again for *those* interview scenes. Hastings casting a steely eye, eyebrows raised, leaning in. Only taking over when the defendant's police rep reminds them of the "right to be questioned only by an officer of one rank senior or above".

Then Hastings mentally rubs his hands, and tucks in.

"As you *well* know..." - the Niron burr works so well.

I could watch all of this on repeat.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 6, 2017)

Hopefully Ted will remember to retrieve what's in Hilton's safe.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 8, 2017)

belboid said:


> Is he? He is so accused, and did give a funny handshake, but.....he's a catholic, so it seems unlikely.



I've always assumed he doesn't ever answer that question because he wants to be thought of as a mason by masons, do the old handshake etc, useful in AC12 line of work, but no Catholic as observant as him is really going to be one.

Unless.....

eta. Jed Mercurio was interviewed and said that he'd researched how incredibly hard it is to prove self defence. Both Tim and Roz would have known that too. Also apparently the photo line up of Hs at the end including two people also on Danny's list from season 3.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 21, 2017)

Just finished binge watching all 4 series. I think it peaked with Keeley Hawes's character, now it all feels like a telegraphed "this baddie, is not all bad. It can be very complicated".

Still not sure why the dude walks through the car park and takes the balaclava off in front of the camera...And I was a bit 'meh' at there being no balaclava man, I thought David Brents replacement would have been a suitable strength twist (from the previously fingered hubby).

Still, flipping grear TV. Didn't help that the first week of watching it was after this guy was on hignfy - clearly Arnotts accent coach


----------



## wiskey (May 21, 2017)

paolo said:


> I'm just waiting again for *those* interview scenes. Hastings casting a steely eye, eyebrows raised, leaning in. Only taking over when the defendant's police rep reminds them of the "right to be questioned only by an officer of one rank senior or above".
> 
> Then Hastings mentally rubs his hands, and tucks in.
> 
> ...



And _that _I suspect is why they had Adrian Dunbar on Womans Hour the other day because Hastings is apparently a guilty pleasure for many people who find him an 'unlikely sex symbol', I can't see it myself (and neither could he tbf) but apparently people do.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 27, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> I was talking about this with my boss today (both of us teach acting), and neither of us can work out why the actor playing Arnott isn't getting destroyed in the reviews.  He's just terrible.  And his accent is bizarre.


I've just binged S4 and loved it despite the numerous plot holes. I agree with this comment though and also find the sainted Vicky McClure to be a somewhat wooden actor. Cracking stuff though. S2 was the best IMO. I don't think I've ever found a series as compelling and tense as that before or since. Perhaps the first series of Bodies - also by Jed Mercurio. That was pretty amazing.


----------



## gosub (Dec 18, 2017)

BBC iPlayer - Line of Duty


all 4 series available for next month


----------



## gosub (Aug 9, 2018)

I think I'd give the cast, crew and script writers a couple of weeks off.


----------



## Reno (Aug 10, 2018)

I watched the first two seasons recently and thought it was watchable but never could be bothered to watch the rest. My biggest problem with it is that Martin Compston and Vicky McClure play rather bland characters.


----------



## belboid (Mar 26, 2019)

Back on Sunday. Ready to make every other cop show since look decidedly average


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 26, 2019)

I think Stephen Graham is a brilliant actor, his scenes with Vicky McLure in This is England in the later instalments were heartbreaking.


----------



## tommers (Mar 26, 2019)

We hadn't watched this before the last series.  Then we started on series one and watched them all one after another.

Can't wait for this.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 26, 2019)

Ooo Sunday? Fab!  Might have to watch the last few episodes of the last one again, just to keep it fresh in my head. Nice one belboid


----------



## 8115 (Mar 26, 2019)

I've just binged series 1-4. 1 and 2 are pretty good but it gets increasingly far fetched and I spotted some real plotholes which really spoilt it for me.



Spoiler: Just to mention 1



How could nobody recognise Dot's voice when it was obviously Dot doing a dodgy London accent. They're suppose to be police officers. There was loads of other stuff that I've forgotten.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## tommers (Mar 26, 2019)

eatmorecheese said:


>


God yes. Fucking come on.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 27, 2019)

8115 said:


> I've just binged series 1-4. 1 and 2 are pretty good but it gets increasingly far fetched and I spotted some real plotholes which really spoilt it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The stories are absolute bobbins but it’s worth it for the interview room.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 28, 2019)

Not watched this before. Do you have to watch this from the start to understand it or are they seperate stories each series so i can watch the new series first?


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 28, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Not watched this before. Do you have to watch this from the start to understand it or are they seperate stories each series so i can watch the new series first?



Watch it from the start. I don't doubt that you could follow the season specific plot line but much of the joy of it is the overarching story which has built up throughout the series. You'd really be missing out. It's a bit like saying you could watch series 5 of The Wire and follow it  but why would you?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 28, 2019)

Cant wait, discovered it last year and binged all 4 series in about 2 weeks.

And yes you should watch it from the beginning


----------



## moochedit (Mar 28, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> Watch it from the start. I don't doubt that you could follow the season specific plot line but much of the joy of it is the overarching story which has built up throughout the series. You'd really be missing out. It's a bit like saying you could watch series 5 of The Wire and follow it  but why would you?



Cheers.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 28, 2019)

I forgot to add as ruffneck23 says  start binging it now you'll be caught up to watch the end with the rest of us. We watched three series in about a fortnight when we first discovered it


----------



## moochedit (Mar 28, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> I forgot to add as ruffneck23 says  start binging it now you'll be caught up to watch the end with the rest of us. We watched three series in about a fortnight when we first discovered it



Just found them on iplayer. Not sure i can do 23 episodes by sunday (annoying things like work get in the way ). Guess i could aim for the 23 and  the first of the new series before next sunday!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 28, 2019)

I've binged watched the first two series over the last 10 days. Really, really enjoyed them. Lennie James was amazing in the first series. And I'm a big fan of Keeley Hawes.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 28, 2019)

I watched from the start, but recently did a rewatch of the whole four back-seasons.  In retrospect the stuff around the Caddy seems enormously telegraphed right from the start... but I remember the contemporaneous threads and we were swept along for the most part.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 29, 2019)

I binged s1 last night in the end. I'll avoid this thread for spoilers for a bit (haven't read most of it). Can sort of guess the way it's going though.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 31, 2019)

Well I'm hooked back again. There's something about this show which just gets me munching the popcorn.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 31, 2019)

Mother of God! 

I'm so pleased it's back.


----------



## belboid (Mar 31, 2019)

Ohh Maneet


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 31, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> I think Stephen Graham is a brilliant actor, his scenes with Vicky McLure in This is England in the later instalments were heartbreaking.


He was excellent as the detective in the dramatisation about the killing of rhys Jones in Liverpool. That final scene in This is England has stayed with me.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 31, 2019)

Ryan's back and all grown up!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 31, 2019)

For me it will never again reach the heady heights of Keeley Hawes in series 2 but I'm definitely in for the ride!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 1, 2019)

ah - that certainly did not disappoint. utterly addictive TV


----------



## wiskey (Apr 1, 2019)

I spent a lot of it feeling baffled..


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2019)

wiskey said:


> I spent a lot of it feeling baffled..


this ^^^


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2019)

controversy at work - talking to one colleague who is totally gripped - another said the acting was wooden and he might swerve the rest of it


----------



## wiskey (Apr 1, 2019)

They clearly haven't seen Luther then if they think the acting is bad on this! 

I think perhaps that I should have read/watched a catchup reminder of what the plot was.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 1, 2019)

wiskey said:


> I spent a lot of it feeling baffled..


and me, that's why I'm here now


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 1, 2019)

I watched season 4 last week, it really helped reminding me where all the chess pieces lay in advance - we could really do with one of those "the series so far in 5 minutes" videos.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 1, 2019)

Line of Duty recap: Series one to four


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2019)

Shirl said:


> and me, that's why I'm here now


#nospoilers


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 1, 2019)

wiskey said:


> They clearly haven't seen Luther then if they think the acting is bad on this!
> 
> I think perhaps that I should have read/watched a catchup reminder of what the plot was.



The acting in Luther is fine! It's the plot, scenario and dialogue that are all complete bobbins. 

Interesting the contrast between Kate Fleming & Ted Hasting's domestic circumstances which is being drawn this time, hmmm....


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 1, 2019)

Good to see Craig Charles in a serious role


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 1, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> I watched season 4 last week, it really helped reminding me where all the chess pieces lay in advance - we could really do with one of those "the series so far in 5 minutes" videos.



try this one


----------



## tommers (Apr 1, 2019)

What's the deal with talking about it? Bearing in mind it was on yesterday and I just watched it on catch up? Can we talk about stuff that happens?

If not then how long is the cut off point?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 2, 2019)

Just binged watched season three over the past two days.



Spoiler: Just in case anyone is doing similar



even though Dot caused the death of a number of people, killed Denton and worked for some reprehensible villains I felt slightly tearful when he died. I may also have  quite fancied him


----------



## 8115 (Apr 2, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just binged watched season three over the past two days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Season 3



I had a tear in my eye too.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 2, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> I forgot to add as ruffneck23 says  start binging it now you'll be caught up to watch the end with the rest of us. We watched three series in about a fortnight when we first discovered it





moochedit said:


> Just found them on iplayer. Not sure i can do 23 episodes by sunday (annoying things like work get in the way ). Guess i could aim for the 23 and  the first of the new series before next sunday!



Caught up now s1 to 4 plus ep1 of s5  seris 2 the best.


----------



## Sue (Apr 2, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just binged watched season three over the past two days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've binged re-watched series 1 to 3, with series 4 to go before this new one. Watched the last episode of series 3 tonight.



Spoiler



Urgent exit required. 

Saw a Q&A with Jed Mercurio etc at the London TV Festival when the last series came out. Craig Parkinson, Adrian Dunbar and Thandie Newton.


----------



## Sue (Apr 2, 2019)

dp


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 7, 2019)

So many twists and turns tonight and that final scene, who could she have identified?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 7, 2019)

(it's not Ted)


----------



## mauvais (Apr 7, 2019)

I like a bit of ambiguity. KF4?


----------



## hammerntongues (Apr 7, 2019)

mauvais said:


> I like a bit of ambiguity. KF4?



I picked up on that too but I think that the camera shot was from outside the room and we didn’t get to hear KF4 . 1,2,3 and 5 were shot from inside the room . Not sure though


----------



## tommers (Apr 7, 2019)

It's not Ted.

A) it's too obvious.
B) what's the point in being an international crime kingpin if you're still living in a shitty hotel room?
C) that bloke who offered to get him money back is clearly Dodgy As Fuck and you don't need to corrupt somebody who is already the big boss.

Or maybe its a double bluff.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 7, 2019)

hammerntongues said:


> I picked up on that too but I think that the camera shot was from outside the room and we didn’t get to hear KF4 . 1,2,3 and 5 were shot from inside the room . Not sure though


Kind of. We watched it again and it was ambiguous. 1, 2, 3... sound of scribbling a label which could have been on 4... 5, 6.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 7, 2019)

Spoiler: Episode 2



No. She didn't name 4. It was a secret code that if she pointed out someone high up in the police force (say Ted or someone else) that she would be safe. Actually I think I'm wrong about this because it would be on the tape.





Spoiler: Episode 2



Why the fuck would they use a high ranking officer to recruit a bit part bent copper though?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2019)

I think it’ll turn out to be John that recruited her.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2019)

great second episode , it cant be Ted ,surely?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> great second episode , it cant be Ted ,surely?


but like all managers he peers out of his office window in a most guilty fashion


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Kind of. We watched it again and it was ambiguous. 1, 2, 3... sound of scribbling a label which could have been on 4... 5, 6.


it's very simple - most police officers can't count and so her skipping from 3 to 5 was merely an innocent mistake


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2019)

just a thought I've had since series 2, apologies if its been mentioned before



Spoiler: speculation about another H



Im not sure Tommy Hunter is dead, The guy who was assassinated at the start of Season 2 was never really identified as was always in bandages



Please correct me if im wrong


----------



## tommers (Apr 8, 2019)

If Cafferty was bent then why didn't they just stop the convoy and hand over the stuff? Rather than go through the whole "OMG it's not a real baby!!!" shock?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2019)

tommers said:


> If Cafferty was bent then why didn't they just stop the convoy and hand over the stuff? Rather than go through the whole "OMG it's not a real baby!!!" shock?


don't ask the tricky questions


----------



## moochedit (Apr 8, 2019)

tommers said:


> If Cafferty was bent then why didn't they just stop the convoy and hand over the stuff? Rather than go through the whole "OMG it's not a real baby!!!" shock?



The dodgy cops were double crossed. They probably expected to meet the gang at another place to just hand over the drugs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2019)

tommers said:


> If Cafferty was bent then why didn't they just stop the convoy and hand over the stuff? Rather than go through the whole "OMG it's not a real baby!!!" shock?


i think they wanted to get rid of a few loose ends, the dodgy cops


----------



## kabbes (Apr 8, 2019)

I wonder if the cop identified at the end that recruited Cafferty was Dot, actually.  Are we sure he’s dead?  I can’t remember if that was made explicitly clear or not.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 8, 2019)

tommers said:


> If Cafferty was bent then why didn't they just stop the convoy and hand over the stuff? Rather than go through the whole "OMG it's not a real baby!!!" shock?


That’s just part of the whole “the storyline is bobbins” thing.  Best to ignore it.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 8, 2019)

Theory..



Spoiler: Spoiler



caffery was blackmailed over an affair she was having into helping the gang. Lisa Mcqueen was reluctent to kill her at the robbery. So was caffery having the affair with lisa?


----------



## moochedit (Apr 8, 2019)

Spoiler: Spoiler



This could be bollocks but I have read that if you use the pause button at the end of ep 2 you can see the sixth photo is dot/the caddy and that is the photo cafferty picks. Not tried this myself as i'm at work


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 8, 2019)

‘Maneet’s throat was slit by Roz Huntley’s amputated arm’ – Six Line of Duty mysteries finally solved


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> but like all managers he peers out of his office window in a most guilty fashion



About eight of us peer into our managers office and make them feel guilty.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 13, 2019)

It is Line of Duty, twists and red herrings by the bucketful.
Excellent casting again.


----------



## tommers (Apr 14, 2019)

Ooooohhhh!

Maybe he's been downloading a few torrents.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 14, 2019)

tommers said:


> Ooooohhhh!
> 
> Maybe he's been downloading a few torrents.



He is skint. How's he going to watch Game of Thrones? 

I don't trust that Gill, or the ex of Steve's. Also, why the focus on Hargreaves' wound with the blood spurting? Did someone not apply the tourniquet properly?


----------



## tommers (Apr 14, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> He is skint. How's he going to watch Game of Thrones?
> 
> I don't trust that Gill, or the ex of Steve's. Also, why the focus on Hargreaves' wound with the blood spurting? Did someone not apply the tourniquet properly?


I think it was just showing that he'd hit an artery.

Gill is deffo up to no good. Planting evidence? Or is Hastings just playing them all?


----------



## moochedit (Apr 14, 2019)

Why did hastings wrap his laptop up in bubble wrap and take it to be destroyed? (Assumming he is not H)


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 14, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Why did hastings wrap his laptop up in bubble wrap and take it to be destroyed? (Assumming he is not H)


Aye, I didn't get that? Why couldn't he destroy it himself rather than get a 3rd party involved (that could come back to bite him on the arse).


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 15, 2019)

There's something missing from this series. Previously I've found the show immersive but this just seems a bit.....ridiculous?

The 'unmasking' last night for example was both predictable and ludicrous. Stephen Graham is a really bad over actor and there isn't enough Kate.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> He is skint. How's he going to watch Game of Thrones?
> 
> I don't trust that Gill, or the ex of Steve's. Also, why the focus on Hargreaves' wound with the blood spurting? Did someone not apply the tourniquet properly?


I don't trust Steve's ex - asking him all those questions


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 15, 2019)

what is going on TED...?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 15, 2019)

Ted’s laptop is about his dealings with the Red Herring Property Deal from last week.  He’s going to turn out a bit dodgy and either fall on his sword in shame or compromise his ideals to keep his job... but either way the top cop in a crime organisation wouldn’t be worried about a property investment gone wrong.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 15, 2019)

I don't buy that it's the property deal. That happens offline.

Someone suggested he sold the laptop.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 15, 2019)

Of course Ted’s current accommodation could be all just smoke and mirrors too to deflect attention.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 15, 2019)

I am totally confused, TBH


----------



## kabbes (Apr 15, 2019)

The kabbess mostly wants to know why an undercover cop trying to keep a low profile keeps SHOUTING SO MUCH every time he has a clandestine meeting.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 15, 2019)

He must come from a large family.


----------



## KatyF (Apr 15, 2019)

Gill is definitely shady, I'm sure Ted must be playing her somehow. Also she went off to use his loo - I presume it's been fixed now?!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2019)

KatyF said:


> Gill is definitely shady, I'm sure Ted must be playing her somehow. Also she went off to use his loo - I presume it's been fixed now?!


oh yes - the dodgy flush


----------



## Wilf (Apr 15, 2019)

When it comes to revealing the top cop/gangster, it's getting a bit like the Prisoner. When they got round to revealing number 1, they had to make it Patrick McGoohan as they'd run out of all other options.

I'm enjoying the series, but it's beginning to look a bit like squeezing one more series out of the same premise/conspiracy. Might have been better if they'd shifted onto some other territory at some point.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 15, 2019)

kabbes said:


> The kabbess mostly wants to know why an undercover cop trying to keep a low profile keeps SHOUTING SO MUCH every time he has a clandestine meeting.



That car park has terrible acoustics


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 17, 2019)

I've got a feeling Lisa McQueen is an undercover (possibly bent) cop unknown to John Corbett. She's certainly getting a lot of screen time.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 17, 2019)

happie chappie said:


> I've got a feeling Lisa McQueen is an undercover (possibly bent) cop unknown to John Corbett. She's certainly getting a lot of screen time.



And if she's being run by Hastings, that would explain the dodgy bubblewrap laptop.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 17, 2019)

I predict Lisa will be part of some exciting plot twist that will make no sense whatsoever in retrospect but we won’t care anyway because it’s fun


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 17, 2019)

I am starting to be concerned that to achieve a position as a senior police officer, the candidate must be male, a freemason and have a last name beginning with H.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 17, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> I am starting to be concerned that to achieve a position as a senior police officer, the candidate must be male, a freemason and have a last name beginning with H.


2/3 of those are probably highly true to life


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 17, 2019)

kabbes said:


> 2/3 of those are probably highly true to life



And more than likely white.


----------



## KatyF (Apr 18, 2019)

So the last episode of this series will be 90 minutes to tie up all the loose ends.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 20, 2019)

Mercurio says there's 2 more series after this one.

I think although they are the bedrock of the show, both Kate and Steve are quite wooden actors. 
Keeley Hawes, Thandie Newton and Daniel Mays acted them off screen


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 20, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Mercurio says there's 2 more series after this one.
> 
> I think although they are the bedrock of the show, both Kate and Steve are quite wooden actors.
> Keeley Hawes, Thandie Newton and Daniel Mays acted them off screen


I'm so glad someone else has said this. People go nuts about how good Vicki McClure is but I think she's terrible. Her expression never changes. The bloke playing Steve is equally bad.


----------



## belboid (Apr 20, 2019)

I don't always want someone to act someone else off the screen though.  I quite like the fact that they are quite boring characters, who just do their jobs in a fairly boring way. I don't want them hyperemoting, Mays always irritates me the way he does (tho it might just be his face, to be honest)


----------



## RubyBlue (Apr 20, 2019)

Only started watching this last weekend and already got through the first two series ~ can’t believe I didn’t know about it ~ love it!


----------



## D'wards (Apr 20, 2019)

belboid said:


> Mays always irritates me the way he does (tho it might just be his face, to be honest)


I like his face. I think it was Frank Skinner who identified some men as having the face of a 1940s greengrocer- and I'd say Daniel Mays is the poster boy for that look.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 21, 2019)

Well, that was a shock!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 21, 2019)

Huh. Is that the same kid who's had the same dismembered body in the freezer since way back?


----------



## tommers (Apr 21, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Huh. Is that the same kid who's had the same dismembered body in the freezer since way back?


Yeah. I think it's Jackie Laferty from the first series.

Ted's spelling is predictably awful.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 21, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Huh. Is that the same kid who's had the same dismembered body in the freezer since way back?


Don't remember that...when was that?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 21, 2019)

Steve's gonna be feeling a bit shit eh?


----------



## tommers (Apr 21, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Don't remember that...when was that?


Line of Duty series four episode five: who was Jackie Laverty?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 21, 2019)

tommers said:


> Line of Duty series four episode five: who was Jackie Laverty?


I might have to watch the whole lot again


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 21, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Don't remember that...when was that?



Back in the first series I think. Downs kid has his own flat, mercilessly exploited by gang?

Edit: Gina McKee's character was the one who ended up deep frozen.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 21, 2019)

Holy. Bloody. Hell.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 21, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Back in the first series I think. Downs kid has his own flat, mercilessly exploited by gang?
> 
> Edit: Gina McKee's character was the one who ended up deep frozen.


Can't remember but the 'I'd forgotten about her" makes it seem likely. That's one for fans - or just people who pay attention


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 21, 2019)

Bloody Nora 

'definately'

Ted ￼￼ What did you get up to in Belfast in the 1980s.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm sure in s2 or s3 it was mentioned that the gang kept bodies of body parts frozen to be deployed later on to stitch people up.
I think they planted dna that way on another crime scene, or something


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 21, 2019)

D'wards said:


> I'm sure in s2 or s3 it was mentioned that the gang kept bodies of body parts frozen to be deployed later on to stitch people up.
> I think they planted dna that way on another crime scene, or something


I do remember that!


----------



## kabbes (Apr 21, 2019)

It’s nonsense that Hastings would be involved, let alone be H. If he was, he’d have had Corbett killed by the other gang members as soon as he found out he was an undercover copper.  He wouldn’t need to be told the location and time of meeting H, because he’d already know it.  He doesn’t need Arnott to execute Corbett when he has Miroslav ready to go at any time.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 21, 2019)

kabbes said:


> It’s nonsense that Hastings would be involved, let alone be H. If he was, he’d have had Corbett killed by the other gang members as soon as he found out he was an undercover copper.  He wouldn’t need to be told the location and time of meeting H, because he’d already know it.  He doesn’t need Arnott to execute Corbett when he has Miroslav ready to go at any time.



Hastings is running Lisa.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 21, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> Bloody Nora
> 
> 'definately'
> 
> Ted ￼￼ What did you get up to in Belfast in the 1980s.



I don't get the significance of the spelling mistake. Anyone help?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 21, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Hastings is running Lisa.


Running as in he’s H and Lisa is his connection?  If so, that doesn’t negate my issues.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 21, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I don't get the significance of the spelling mistake. Anyone help?


H made the same spelling mistake.

Mind you, so do lots of people


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 21, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I don't get the significance of the spelling mistake. Anyone help?



The real H made the same mistake earlier this series. OK it is a fairly common error, but one much more likely if you have an accent that pronounces the word that way.

Did Ted, possibly inadvertently, kill Corbett? 'Bring it to a close'. Oh dear.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 21, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Running as in he’s H and Lisa is his connection?  If so, that doesn’t negate my issues.



Level above (or below, I guess) in the deep operative stakes.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 21, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> The real H made the same mistake earlier this series. OK it is a fairly common error, but one much more likely if you have an accent that pronounces the word that way.



Ah right. Thanks. Yikes!


----------



## D'wards (Apr 21, 2019)

If Hastings was H surely he would have helped the Caddy along a bit...


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 21, 2019)

I’m with TheHoodedClaw 

Hastings isn’t H. But he is, on ultra deep cover, running Lisa.


----------



## tommers (Apr 21, 2019)

OK, so he isn't H.

But... he's just taken receipt of a large quantity of cash off the eminently dodgy ex-copper.  I didn't notice him reporting that.

His spelling is the same as whoever is the real baddie.

And various other things that are too obvious and mean it isn't him.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 21, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> I’m with TheHoodedClaw
> 
> Hastings isn’t H. But he is, on ultra deep cover, running Lisa.



The corpse in the freezer is a nod-and-wink reminder that it's the same large criminal enterprise Ted has been after all along.  MAYBE.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 22, 2019)

I am loving it, but I have no idea what's going on, there's so many twists & turns, I am feeling dizzy.


----------



## gosub (Apr 22, 2019)

tommers said:


> OK, so he isn't H.
> 
> But... he's just taken receipt of a large quantity of cash off the eminently dodgy ex-copper.  I didn't notice him reporting that.
> 
> ...


Accusing people of crimes based on their spelling....

Spelling Nazis - worse than Grammer Nazis.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 22, 2019)

What's the building they were in? Have we seen it before at all?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 22, 2019)

I’ve not really liked this series (by contrast: the kabbess really has).  I’ve found it sunk by its own bloatedness.  As the twists and turns have multiplied, the amount of nonsense needed to be explained have expanded beyond the acceptable storyline event horizon.  Now there are plot holes everywhere I look.  There are also WAY too many things that are presented as important and then just... never really get seen again.  Such as Steve Arnott’s pill taking shown in episode 1 and not so much as hinted at since.  Chekhov would have shot himself with that gun by now.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 22, 2019)

Wilf said:


> When it comes to revealing the top cop/gangster, it's getting a bit like the Prisoner. When they got round to revealing number 1, they had to make it Patrick McGoohan as they'd run out of all other options.
> 
> .


It was still feeling like this watching the most recent episode. But here's some credible speculation I've seen online about H:



Spoiler: H



Given the North of Ireland references, 'H' might not be a person, but a reference to the H Blocks. Some set of events begun when either Ted was in Ireland or something on Corbett's parents?


----------



## wiskey (Apr 22, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am totally confused, TBH



Me too! You'd think this far in I'd have some sort of grasp of the plot but it's like trying to catch smoke .. Every time I think I understand it that bit drifts away. 



happie chappie said:


> I've got a feeling Lisa McQueen is an undercover (possibly bent) cop unknown to John Corbett. She's certainly getting a lot of screen time.



I've been thinking she's a cop for a while  

I was annoyed to accidentally open an article earlier, before I'd watched it, which in the first sentence told me what happened to John


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 22, 2019)

If it's anything to do with Ted's time in Belfast, it's a little odd that they've gone for an initial, 'H', which used to be (still is?) a shibboleth there about what community you come from, and Ted certainly pronounces it 'like a Catholic'. Interesting when you add all the Masonic stuff, which as we've already said , doesn't add up if Ted's faith is sincere (and there's certainly no reason to believe it isn't so far). 

Or maybe I'm over thinking it


----------



## Sue (Apr 22, 2019)

Now we're sucking diesel! (Currently my favourite expression.)


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 23, 2019)

Sue said:


> Now we're sucking diesel! (Currently my favourite expression.)



But ‘definately’ not pleasant!


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 23, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> I’m with TheHoodedClaw
> 
> Hastings isn’t H. But he is, on ultra deep cover, running Lisa.



I’m coming around to this possibility.
Especially after Lisa used the same term regarding the abducted women.
Using common terms is a way of integration.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 23, 2019)

It makes no sense that Hastings would be on the other side — there’s so many easy ways he could have prevented so many deep blows to the bad guys.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> I’m coming around to this possibility.
> Especially after Lisa used the same term regarding the abducted women.
> Using common terms is a way of integration.


What term did she use? Missed that bit.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 23, 2019)

tommers said:


> What term did she use? Missed that bit.





Spoiler



Livestock


----------



## wiskey (Apr 23, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Livestock


They were all calling them that though


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 23, 2019)

wiskey said:


> They were all calling them that though



They are all undercover coppers!


----------



## wiskey (Apr 23, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> They are all undercover coppers!


Well that's certainly realistic


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 23, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Huh. Is that the same kid who's had the same dismembered body in the freezer since way back?



Isn't the Brummie member of the OCG also from the first series. He rode a push bike and used to deliver messages for Glaswegian gangster Tommy Ross?


----------



## moochedit (Apr 23, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Isn't the Brummie member of the OCG also from the first series. He rode a push bike and used to deliver messages for Glaswegian gangster Tommy Ross?


Yeah same person. he is the one that slit corbetts throat.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 23, 2019)

kabbes said:


> It makes no sense that Hastings would be on the other side — there’s so many easy ways he could have prevented so many deep blows to the bad guys.


Maybe there is more than one gang of bent coppers. So he only takes out rivals?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 23, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Maybe there is more than one gang of bent coppers. So he only takes out rivals?


Doesn’t fit with what we’ve seen


----------



## KatyF (Apr 23, 2019)

I did gasp out loud at this week's episode. Which wasn't ideal as I was watching it in the office on my lunch break!


----------



## kabbes (Apr 23, 2019)

I should add to my objection that it makes no sense for Hastings to be chief (or any other rung of) bent cop that since we haven’t been presented with any other contenders, it would also be bad writing for it to NOT be Hastings.  Hence my objection to the whole series.


----------



## Sue (Apr 23, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Isn't the Brummie member of the OCG also from the first series. He rode a push bike and used to deliver messages for Glaswegian gangster Tommy Ross?


Tommy Hunter, fella.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 23, 2019)

Sue said:


> Tommy Hunter, fella.



Mother of God. Who the fuck is Tommy Ross?!


----------



## Sue (Apr 23, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Mother of God. Who the fuck is Tommy Ross?!


Don't know. Tbh, just wanted an excuse to say 'fella'.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 23, 2019)

Has this song been posted yet? 
It completely stuck in my head.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 24, 2019)

Saffy said:


> Has this song been posted yet?
> It completely stuck in my head.




Nice earworm, I played it Mrs S before she left for work and I’ve just had a text off her saying she’s stuck with it too.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 24, 2019)

It brings a new concept regarding a Ted Talk!


----------



## moochedit (Apr 24, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Well that's certainly realistic


Opps


----------



## KatyF (Apr 24, 2019)

I need to stop reading fan theories on the internet before bed, I had some peculiar dreams last night.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2019)

How do I use the spoiler tag?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 24, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> How do I use the spoiler tag?



Above in the reply box, fourth icon in from the right, in the drop down menu, with 'quote' & others.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Above in the reply box, fourth icon in from the right, in the drop down menu, with 'quote' & others.



Great - thanks


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2019)

Spoiler



When Hastings took to the computer to comms with Corbett he wrote something like 'let's bring this to a close' which seemed to be a direct message to McQueen - possibly to snuff out Corbett??


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 24, 2019)

Spoiler



Good point, Ted wanted Corbett dead anyway for assaulting his wife


----------



## kabbes (Apr 24, 2019)

What’s with the sudden spoiler tags?  This is a spoiler thread.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 24, 2019)

There have already been some instances were urns have stumbled into plot spoilers. I am only trying to be reasonable.


----------



## KatyF (Apr 24, 2019)

Spoiler: Spoiler



Has anyone mentioned the new character coming in for the next two episodes? Could this be to question Ted? Line of Duty reveals Bletchley Circle star's huge new character in final two episodes


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2019)

KatyF said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone mentioned the new character coming in for the next two episodes? Could this be to question Ted? Line of Duty reveals Bletchley Circle star's huge new character in final two episodes



Yes, I think that's right.  There'll be enough suspicion on him that they bring somebody else in to investigate him.


----------



## KatyF (Apr 24, 2019)

tommers said:


> Yes, I think that's right.  There'll be enough suspicion on him that they bring somebody else in to investigate him.



"Superintendent Hastings has a right to be questioned by an officer at least one rank senior"


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 24, 2019)

KatyF said:


> "Superintendent Hastings has a right to be questioned by an officer at least one rank senior"



Definately!


----------



## Wilf (Apr 24, 2019)

Hope to god the next 2 (?) series don't carry on with this same 'group of corrupt cops' linked to 'single(ish) group of crims'. Still enjoying it but I thought that stuff was wearing thin in the last series and is a bit threadbare now.  Still, best tv writing there is at the moment.


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2019)

kabbes said:


> I’ve not really liked this series (by contrast: the kabbess really has).  I’ve found it sunk by its own bloatedness.  As the twists and turns have multiplied, the amount of nonsense needed to be explained have expanded beyond the acceptable storyline event horizon.  Now there are plot holes everywhere I look.  There are also WAY too many things that are presented as important and then just... never really get seen again.  Such as Steve Arnott’s pill taking shown in episode 1 and not so much as hinted at since.  Chekhov would have shot himself with that gun by now.


Part of Mercurio's cleverness is that he knows we all know about Chekhov's gun now, and that we are looking out for it all over the shop, for that significant detail that _must _be key. And they're mostly red herrings. The pills were just a reminder that Steve is only just out of a wheelchair, and is a bit sad and lonely. We have come back to _that _time and again.

In every series we've had a bad guy presented, who does turn out to have been dodgy, but not for the reason initially expected. Looks like being similar with Hastings. Is he 'H'? I doubt it, I suspect he is just another pig being manipulated, which explains how he sometimes be genuinely giving chase, and covering up at (almost) the same time. I don't buy he is running Lisa officially - that killing was way too out of line and indefensible according to the criteria explicitly given shortly before. So he's a wrong un, but not _the _wrong un. We've also seen how there are definitely two groups of corrupt cops, at least. There were those trying to hide Tommy Hunter and those trying to kill him. 

Mercurio show's don't really blame individuals, it's the system that's the problem, so getting fixated upon who 'H' will end up with us/AC12 missing the point anyway. Most of the big bads have convinced themselves (as Gates explicitly says) that they have never crossed the line, and they have been forced to turn rogue, and didn't have a choice in the matter.

The problem for JM is how to carry this on for two more series and keep it within the force. The real controllers will be politicians of some ilk, but they are outside of AC12's remit.  It clearly all goes back to Hastings' time in the six counties, but I can't remember how much of this we have actually been told. His bio in the LoD wiki says:



			
				lineofduty.fandom.com said:
			
		

> Serving with the Royal Ulster Constabulary during The Troubles, he was subjected to discrimination based on his Catholic faith. This included a pipe bomb explosion which resulted in him getting severely injured and his best friend (also a Catholic) being killed, which was subsequently covered up.



Which clearly gives us all sorts of room for Ted being either controlled by some mob (who don't like catholics being masons) or he is on a super long-term investigation into ther fuckes who killed his mate (and that is why he joined the masons).


----------



## kabbes (Apr 24, 2019)

I don’t mind a bit of subversion of screenwriting concepts.  But you need to do it with care.  Laying a careful red herring or twist is one thing.  But if you bloat the storyline with irrelevant details, you just end up grinding it all into a confusing mess.


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2019)

kabbes said:


> I don’t mind a bit of subversion of screenwriting concepts.  But you need to do it with care.  Laying a careful red herring or twist is one thing.  But if you bloat the storyline with irrelevant details, you just end up grinding it all into a confusing mess.


There is some truth in that, but I think that specific example was poor, it is/was a throwback to remind of Steve's general condition. It does require us to trust the screenwriter to be clever enough to pull it off,  and we're probably all a bit more cynical now, after The Bodyguard. I don't mind the plotting, there are a couple of bit's where the odd line or two might have cleared up some confusion (eg, about the hijacking & shooting in episode 1), but I still trust Mercurio enough to allow for various unstated explanations of such events (there could be various different groups of corrupt cops, or even if it is only one group, you don't actually tell them everything about your plan, to minimise the risk of leaks). 

Everything in this series is definitely more realistic and believable than Dot's escape was. Now that _was _ridiculous. Albeit highly entertaining.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 24, 2019)

The problem with Steve’s pill taking specifically is that it has been utterly irrelevant since.  So it hasn’t built his character or made us sympathetic to him or anything like that because he doesn’t have any consequences that we can see beyond that one specific pill taking moment.  It’s an irrelevant distraction, not a subversion of expectation.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 24, 2019)

By comparison, by the way, I’m also currently watching The Expanse.  The contrast in plotting skill could not be more stark.  That’s a story that’s been authored from start to finish to unfold a coherent, tight plot with characters you care about.  It has time to breathe with scenes that are pure character development but there’s no bloating with irrelevant points of distraction.

I compare and contrast merely because it’s seeing it done well that makes you particularly notice it done badly.

The Expanse is also well acted, but that’s another point entirely


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2019)

The pills were a throwback, a reminder of what went before, not a hint for the future. Absolutely fair enough.

I was thinking about the comparison with GoT, which is another tightly plotted from the beginning series (whatever you might think of it, the plotting is well constructed). The difference is in the fact that that was always planned as a seven parter, so it could be easily and well set up from the beginning, it could hit all the key screenwriting points, and pursue relevant character arcs. LoD was commissioned as a one off, and then a couple more at a time. So it was impossible to tightly plot in that same way - kinda like life. It's far trickier to write, but much more satisfying when it works. for me, anyway.

That's both a blessing and a curse. You can see it in GoT, where the characters and situations are being more forced in order to meet the long planned plot. I think it will still make sense, in terms of plot, at the end, but it will probably let itself down in terms of character and dialogue (which it already has been doing, although that might well be down to the lack of books to work from. That lack also being partly down to the problems of making everything fit into a preconceived plot). LoD style should allow the characters more room to develop interestingly, to see where they lead. Getting to a point where the next step in the action is a surprise to the writer as way more exciting than simply fitting a jigsaw together.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 24, 2019)

The reasons why LoD is poorly plotted don’t change the fact that it is poorly plotted.

And the reason they have to resort to cheap attempts at sympathy with 30 second scenes (and why, exactly, do we need this throwback?) rather than proper character building is that they just don’t have the time to let it breathe.  Mercurio tries to throw way too much in given how short a series is.  The result is that he doesn’t have time to have a five minute scene that has no purpose other than to let characters have fun with each other.  Everything has to be in some way directed towards something.  It turns everyone into a cardboard cut out.

Contrast the (yes, brilliantly plotted) GoT, which will have a scene of just Arya and The Hound being rude to each other.  The result doesn’t advance the plot but it makes us feel they are more three dimensional people.  LoD lacks this kind of character building


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2019)

kabbes said:


> The reasons why LoD is poorly plotted don’t change the fact that it is poorly plotted.
> 
> And the reason they have to resort to cheap attempts at sympathy with 30 second scenes (and why, exactly, do we need this throwback?) rather than proper character building is that they just don’t have the time to let it breathe.  Mercurio tries to throw way too much in given how short a series is.  The result is that he doesn’t have time to have a five minute scene that has no purpose other than to let characters have fun with each other.  Everything has to be in some way directed towards something.  It turns everyone into a cardboard cut out.
> 
> Contrast the (yes, brilliantly plotted) GoT, which will have a scene of just Anja and The Hound being rude to each other.  The result doesn’t advance the plot but it makes us feel they are more three dimensional people.  LoD lacks this kind of character building


Some truth to para 2, for sure, but that isn't plotting. And para 1? Naah. The plotting still holds together, it just hands less to you on a plate like yankee series'. And the pills _were _a simple scene that reminded us about where he has come from and what is state of mind is. Sure, the plotting isn't neatly streamlined, but good. That's life. 

It's also been years since there were scenes like Arya & Hound bitching together, because GoT doesn't need them any more. We are invested in the characters now, so sod that. Thus, we get Yara headbutting Theon, cos that'll do (this weeks bottle scene is an exception, as the last hurrah before half of them die). We're on season 5 of LoD now, you either care or you don't, such character development based scenes would just get in the way. It leaves loads of questions hanging, but so it should when there are still two episodes to go in this series, and two more series' after that. The plot will get more confusing and convoluted, because it will be average people making dubious decisions in circumstances not of their choosing, their motivations are contradictory. There's been nothing completely contradictory so far, I think.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 24, 2019)

How can I care about any of the LoD characters?  In what way are they anything more than one dimensional?

When Ted’s wife got battered, it left me utterly cold.  I had no reaction at all.  In a well-written series, I cry when somebody gets a harsh word said to them.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 24, 2019)

kabbes said:


> a scene of just Arya and The Hound being rude to each other.



They could make a show of just that and id watch


----------



## Gromit (Apr 24, 2019)

I use to like LoD but the interviews where bent coppers and crims crumble easier than a Hob Nob biscuit have ruined it for me.

We found a bit of oil on your hands. You found a tiny bit of circumstancial evidence that's easy explained away...Fair cop I'll tell you everything.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 24, 2019)

belboid said:


> The problem for JM is how to carry this on for two more series and keep it within the force. The real controllers will be politicians of some ilk, but they are outside of AC12's remit.



If it expands to 'the whole bloody thing is a Web of corruption with everyone on the take and puppet masters pulling all the strings' even more than it is already I'm not sure I'm going to be that bothered about watching. I already know that's how the world works, I watch telly for characters I can invest in and plots I can understand. It's on thin ice with both atm.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 24, 2019)

wiskey said:


> If it expands to 'the whole bloody thing is a Web of corruption with everyone on the take and puppet masters pulling all the strings' even more than it is already I'm not sure I'm going to be that bothered about watching. I already know that's how the world works, I watch telly for characters I can invest in and plots I can understand. It's on thin ice with both atm.



It'll be Thatcher....you know it will be Thatcher.....


----------



## belboid (Apr 25, 2019)

kabbes said:


> How can I care about any of the LoD characters?  In what way are they anything more than one dimensional?
> 
> When Ted’s wife got battered, it left me utterly cold.  I had no reaction at all.  In a well-written series, I cry when somebody gets a harsh word said to them.


Ted's wife? We have barely seen her, we have no great attachment to her, but we have some sympathy because we know she is an 'innocent.' As discussed above, Steve and Kate are fucking boring, rather than dull, imo. They are blanks onto which we can project ourselves. It's the (superficially) seconday characters who get the real development. Gates, Denton, Huntley, Corbett, even Waldren, they _are _rounded and interestingly contradictory. Mercurio know's his audience had an innate mistrust of coppers, so we're happy to see them sent down. Hastings is a good, contradictory, character, we want to see how his story plays out. I hope he gets screwed as a bastard, but I also want to see him made honourable and having been forced to do awful things to do (as he sees it) a wider good.

Also...what you're objecting to isn't plotting, it's characterisation.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 25, 2019)

I’ve done with the awful plotting, I’ve moved onto the awful characterisations.

The villains are all two dimensional.  They only appear rounded compared to the one-dimensional good guys.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 25, 2019)

Finding the latest series a bit "meh" tbh. Its watchable enough - but its too bloated, its going too "big" to the point of snapping credibility and - as others have pointed out - the edge of the seat, extended interviews scenes are curiously absent thus far.
And the plot holes are getting quite glaring -



Spoiler: spoiler



i.e the way Corbett was set up to have his throat slashed - how could they have predicted that he would have re-acted the way he did to the (faked) sounds of the women being assaulted? He could have stormed off in a huff, or made an excuse, or kept up a front. he could have grabbed the gun and then shot the others - or (lets say it wasn't loaded) he could have brought his own gun, or his own knife. Very sloppy.



Although still far superior - it reminds me very much of the overblown, sloppy plotting of Bodyguard. Mecurio is busking it.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Above in the reply box, fourth icon in from the right, in the drop down menu, with 'quote' & others.


Sorry to be so dim but I can't find a reply box.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 25, 2019)

Shirl said:


> Sorry to be so dim but I can't find a reply box.



You just replied, by typing in the reply box.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> You just replied, by typing in the reply box.


It's not a box, Reply is just a word in the bottom left hand corner. This is no box and no drop down menu with icons


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Shirl (Apr 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 168964


Well, I never knew that. 

I only look at those icons for smilies and Bolding. 
I've tried to put spoilers in here to show that I know how to do it but I obviously don't know


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 28, 2019)

finally caught up in real time and can open thread without threat of spoilers


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 28, 2019)

belboid said:


> Back on Sunday. Ready to make every other cop show since look decidedly average



"from the makers of bodyguard" - i _knew_ there must have been a reason i was tricked into watching that bollocks (bodyguard)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 28, 2019)

wayward bob said:


> finally caught up in real time and can open thread without threat of spoilers



Thatcher did it.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 28, 2019)

thatcher =/= H


----------



## belboid (Apr 28, 2019)

wayward bob said:


> thatcher =/= H


It is Ted....Heath!


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 28, 2019)

belboid said:


> It is Ted....Heath!



He lacked the drive for such enterprise.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 28, 2019)

Talking of Mercurio’s other TV work. 
Can anyone else remember Critical,
a medical drama set in a trauma unit starring the excellent Lennie James?

Set in real time against the ‘golden hour’ surgeons aim for to prevent death from traumatic events.
I enjoyed it, though some characters were a bit too weak.


----------



## belboid (Apr 28, 2019)

God, Anna Maxwell Davies is great. 

Feature length episode!


----------



## D'wards (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm not sure about it all, this series. 

The interview with Ted was a bit silly - I don't think the officer would be so moralising


----------



## D'wards (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 28, 2019)

DCS Carmichael brings the slightly-understated passive-aggressive motherfucking ruckus


----------



## belboid (Apr 28, 2019)

D'wards said:


> The interview with Ted was a bit silly - I don't think the officer would be so moralising


Why not? Excellent way of getting a response from him.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 28, 2019)

I just feel he's being too obviously set up - maybe I'm naive but I just can't believe Ted is a wrong'un. He has been stitched up like a kipper though, and I think he probably did top off the OCG about Corbett, and that, plus him telling Lisa he is H means he's likely dead or going down (for now).


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 29, 2019)

I agree Plumdaff, he certainly wanted Corbett dead, either death by cop or OCG. The only fact we have been shown is the way Mark Moffat set Ted up with the envelope full of cash and then denying it to AC3.

The connection between Jackie Laverty, her body turning up and John Corbett was a nice touch.

DS Brandyce and DCS Carmichael are another two officers on a mission.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 29, 2019)

On the one hand, my gut feeling is he's being set-up...



Spoiler: Just in case.



... and although he had the motivation to tip off the OCG about Corbett, and I am not ruling out he did, I am unconvinced, as he would have known the high risk of the link being made between his prison visit and the outing of Corbett, and I don't think he's that dumb. Lisa claiming the information about Corbett came from the prison, could so easily be part of any set-up.

Going to the nightclub when he knew it was under surveillance, knowing he would be spotted, points towards his innocence, but desperation in moving the case forward urgently, before the team were made aware they had been stood down. And, that desperation could also explain his prison visit, if he truly believed the only chance of getting any information was if he questioned the guy alone & unrecorded.

The £50k cash is bugging me, not only was it dumb to keep it, and unrecorded in anyway, who the fuck would leave that amount of cash laying around in a hotel room, ready for any member of staff to have it away?



On the other hand, I could be totally wrong.

Anyway, I am certainly looking forward to the feature length episode, hoping it comes to a proper conclusion, with all the many questions being answered, although I have a feeling it will probably leave open ends, setting-up the next series, which would be bloody torture!


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 29, 2019)

Steve Arnott’s back problem highlighted again.
Is another character going to escape or possibly die because his back fails at a vital moment.
Alluded to far too often to be just a time filler imo.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 29, 2019)

Spoiler



someone mentioned upthread about the "H" being Tommy Hunter - who supposedly died in series 2 - but the body was badly burnt in an incinerated police after he was topped for supposedly turning into a grass. I always wondered during series 2 weather was actually dead. Last night we saw "tomy" written on the side of the villains hideout and jackiet laverty's bodyparts turning up might also be be a pointer.
As for Hastings - no way is he bent - but the visit to yer man in nick will take some exaplining. The biggest unknown is what role Lisa Mc Queen plays in all this. Is she a cop in deep undercover all along?


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2019)

there was a guard there when he spoke to the guy in the prison.

Can they not just ask him?


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 29, 2019)

tommers said:


> there was a guard there when he spoke to the guy in the prison.
> 
> Can they not just ask him?


No he was deaf dumb and blind but apparently he was pretty good at pinball.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 29, 2019)

I do hope this is the last series that deals with this extended OCG/H/Corrupt Officers theme (think I read there will be 2 more series). Enjoying it, but the whole 'criminal mastermind' thing is stretching credibility now.

On H, rather than Kaka Tim 's spoiler above, I'm still thinking...


Spoiler: Haichey type things...



... that the next episode is going to be very Irish. I mentioned speculation I'd seen that H could be the H blocks, which ties in with Ted's RUC past. Ted probably has done/covered up something awful in Ireland, but he isn't the 'criminal mastermind'. That strand could develop as something that adds to the investigators thinking he might be guilty of being H, but he isn't. Corbett's Irish past is also in the mix.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 29, 2019)

I can't believe a criminal mastermind is going to refer to themself or be known by the first letter of their surname?


----------



## KatyF (Apr 29, 2019)

Why was Jackie's body dumped now? Its been in Terry's freezer for years!

Not sure what Lisa is, did think she was undercover but now I'm not so sure.

Also, I quite enjoyed topless Steve.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 29, 2019)

Spoiler: Spoiler



did gill bigalow put the money in the envolope in his room. The other guy said envolope contained documents?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 29, 2019)

KatyF said:


> Why was Jackie's body dumped now? Its been in Terry's freezer for years!
> 
> Not sure what Lisa is, did think she was undercover but now I'm not so sure.
> 
> Also, I quite enjoyed topless Steve.



Jackie’s body will have been dumped to be used against Corbett I think, going on the OCG previous tactics.

Topless Steve?


----------



## KatyF (Apr 29, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> did gill bigalow put the money in the envolope in his room. The other guy said envolope contained documents?



No, when Ted took it up to the room after Moffatt gave him it he opened it and it was cash.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 29, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> did gill bigalow put the money in the envolope in his room. The other guy said envolope contained documents?



Nice.


----------



## KatyF (Apr 29, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Jackie’s body will have been dumped to be used against Corbett I think, going on the OCG previous tactics.
> 
> Topless Steve?



Aaah yes that makes sense. Was he undercover though when all that was happening?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2019)

paulhackett said:


> I can't believe a criminal mastermind is going to refer to themself or be known by the first letter of their surname?


it's clearly not hastings. but he's not done himself any favours, and should be shot for stupidity. so which other high ranking officers have we met who it could be?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 29, 2019)

KatyF said:


> Aaah yes that makes sense. Was he undercover though when all that was happening?



Damn, I’m going to have to rewatch it again!


----------



## wiskey (Apr 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> it's clearly not hastings. but he's not done himself any favours, and should be shot for stupidity. so which other high ranking officers have we met who it could be?


I'm rapidly getting to the point where I don't care who it is


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2019)

wiskey said:


> I'm rapidly getting to the point where I don't care who it is


i'm not too fussed either, i'm enjoying the journey


----------



## Wilf (Apr 29, 2019)

wiskey said:


> I'm rapidly getting to the point where I don't care who it is


They are certainly running out of plausible candidates. Gill Bigelow is one of the remaining baddies, but when you look at how she get bounced around by events in previous series she wouldn't be a convincing 'mastermind'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2019)

Wilf said:


> They are certainly running out of plausible candidates. Gill Bigelow is one of the remaining baddies, but when you look at how she get bounced around by events in previous series she wouldn't be a convincing 'mastermind'.


i reckon dcc andrea wise is in the frame, after all she took the investigation off ac12 in the last episode. and she is a high-ranking police officer. she'll take pcc rohan sindwhani hostage and slit his throat just before she's shot by ds arnott


----------



## Wilf (Apr 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i reckon dcc andrea wise is in the frame, after all she took the investigation off ac12 in the last episode. and she is a high-ranking police officer. she'll take pcc rohan sindwhani hostage and slit his throat just before she's shot by ds arnott


----------



## KatyF (Apr 29, 2019)

Do we trust any of AC3?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2019)

KatyF said:


> Do we trust any of AC3?


no


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 29, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Talking of Mercurio’s other TV work.
> Can anyone else remember Critical,
> a medical drama set in a trauma unit starring the excellent Lennie James?
> 
> ...


I've just looked that up on Amazon Prime - I think I was away when it was on. Sounds right up my street so I'll give it a watch.

I watched the 2 full series of Bodies the other weekend. It didn't seem quite as amazing as I remembered it but it is still good. Keith Allen is particularly good in it


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2019)

KatyF said:


> Do we trust any of AC3?



Of course not.  But they remind me a bit of when they meet the other group in Shaun of the Dead. Exactly the same but just look a bit different.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 29, 2019)

KatyF said:


> Do we trust any of AC3?



Most certainly not.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 29, 2019)

KatyF said:


> Also, I quite enjoyed topless Steve.


Fingers crossed it's Gill's turn next week 

https://inews.co.uk/culture/television/gill-biggeloe-line-of-duty-h-actress-polly-walker/


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Apr 30, 2019)

Anna Maxwell Martin just blew me away.
Such razor sharp intelligence and frankly quite scary.
Towards the end of the interview Ted was like a rabbit caught in a car’s headlights and a AMM were those headlights.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Apr 30, 2019)

AMM will be H..........


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2019)

Missed a couple of episodes so avoided this thread , caught up last night  after a colleague at work told me what happened to Corbett


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 30, 2019)

marty21 said:


> Missed a couple of episodes so avoided this thread , caught up last night  after a colleague at work told me what happened to Corbett


I know that was a shame but he's still touring with his funk and soul show.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 30, 2019)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Anna Maxwell Martin just blew me away.
> Such razor sharp intelligence and frankly quite scary.
> Towards the end of the interview Ted was like a rabbit caught in a car’s headlights and a AMM were those headlights.


She was awesome wasn't she?


----------



## Wilf (Apr 30, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I know that was a shame but he's still touring with his funk and soul show.


Which reminds me, H finally revealed


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 30, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Which reminds me, H finally revealed



Rimmer? Different thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> She was awesome wasn't she?


to be fair he was handicapped by multiple instances of muppetry

i mean, who leaves £50,000 in cash lying around anywhere while they're out - especially in a hotel room?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I know that was a shame but he's still touring with his funk and soul show.


Harry Corbett - H


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 30, 2019)

Gill Biggeloe = H
GBH.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Gill Biggeloe = H
> GBH.


yeh i reckon that's closer to the target


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 30, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Gill Biggeloe = H
> GBH.


It can't be Gill she's too sexy for a life of crime. I reckon it's Frank Burnside myself. He never really did look that upset over Viv Martella's hit.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 30, 2019)

Just noticed ep 5 was directed by dear old Michelle Fowler


----------



## Sprocket. (May 1, 2019)

And of course Ryan Pilkington has gone for his ‘interview’ I guess it’s for the police service like Dot.

Smacks of Infernal Affairs/The Departed, but nice to see the OCG have a nice apprenticeship scheme in place.


----------



## tommers (May 1, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> And of course Ryan Pilkington has gone for his ‘interview’ I guess it’s for the police service like Dot.
> 
> Smacks of Infernal Affairs/The Departed, but nice to see the OCG have a nice apprenticeship scheme in place.


Yeah, last shot of the series will be him at police school.


----------



## wiskey (May 1, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> And of course Ryan Pilkington has gone for his ‘interview’ I guess it’s for the police service like Dot.


Yeah I presumed the same. 

I find myself unnecessarily irritated by them constantly calling it 'the OCG', now I've never worked for the police but I can't believe that they wouldn't have some other sort of name for them, even a nickname, the OCG just sounds really clunky.


----------



## kabbes (May 1, 2019)

At least it’s clear now that Ted isn’t H. It never made any sense for him to be.

The whole H thing has been shit anyway.  I remember when it was small stories about coppers maybe or maybe not doing things they shouldn’t have done for grey reasons.  That was good.  This massive conspiracy nonsense is rubbish.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 1, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Yeah I presumed the same.
> 
> I find myself unnecessarily irritated by them constantly calling it 'the OCG', now I've never worked for the police but I can't believe that they wouldn't have some other sort of name for them, even a nickname, the OCG just sounds really clunky.



OCG is a bit wearing, it’s not as snappy  like In the sixties when THRUSH were the one to avoid!


----------



## Wilf (May 1, 2019)

kabbes said:


> At least it’s clear now that Ted isn’t H. It never made any sense for him to be.
> 
> The whole H thing has been shit anyway.  I remember when it was small stories about coppers maybe or maybe not doing things they shouldn’t have done for grey reasons.  That was good.  This massive conspiracy nonsense is rubbish.


Yep and the attempts to weave it all together make it less and less credible.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 1, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Yep and the attempts to weave it all together make it less and less credible.



It will no doubt all fall into place by season 10.


----------



## wiskey (May 1, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> It will no doubt all fall into place by season 10.


What series are we on atm?


----------



## D'wards (May 1, 2019)

wiskey said:


> What series are we on atm?


Foive


----------



## KatyF (May 2, 2019)

kabbes said:


> At least it’s clear now that Ted isn’t H. It never made any sense for him to be.



I read a theory elsewhere that Ted IS H but that's all been an elaborate set up in itself to stop AC12 finding the true corrupt high ranking police office.

I've also read a theory (I have a lot of time on my hands) about Lee Banks actually being a UCO which made sense when I read but now I can't find it!


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2019)

Is undercover not one word? 

Or does UCO not stand for undercover officer?


----------



## Sprocket. (May 2, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Is undercover not one word?
> 
> Or does UCO not stand for undercover officer?



Undercover Copper Officer?


----------



## Sprocket. (May 2, 2019)

There are loads of different ideas being spouted. It’s like a bleeding conspiracy fella!



Spoiler



I read Ted goes splat on Sunday.


----------



## KatyF (May 2, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> There are loads of different ideas being spouted. It’s like a bleeding conspiracy fella!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had to stop reading them as there's so many and I can't keep track of them all and my brain hurts trying to understand them all.

And yes I've also heard that and I'm hoping its not true!


----------



## Sprocket. (May 2, 2019)

KatyF said:


> I've had to stop reading them as there's so many and I can't keep track of them all and my brain hurts trying to understand them all.
> 
> And yes I've also heard that and I'm hoping its not true!



Likewise.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 2, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> There are loads of different ideas being spouted. It’s like a bleeding conspiracy fella!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blimey! Is this Sunday the feature length episode?


----------



## KatyF (May 2, 2019)

It is - 90 minutes!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 2, 2019)

KatyF said:


> It is - 90 minutes!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 4, 2019)

I'm watching S1. It's soooooo low key compared to what comes later 

It's very absorbing. Ted hasn't said "mother of god" once yet.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 4, 2019)

Golly! I'd forgotten how good it is.


----------



## tommers (May 4, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Golly! I'd forgotten how good it is.


It really was. It still is but I think it's living on past glories a bit


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 4, 2019)

Dot just told his caddy story. S1, ep5.

Ted still has not said "mother of god".


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 4, 2019)

Series 2 up now....hooray for DI Lindsay Denton! Best character ever.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 4, 2019)

S2 E2: first sighting of Steve in a waistcoat


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 4, 2019)

Mother of God!!! 

S2 E2 in relation to the identity of the famous Protected Witness


----------



## MrSpikey (May 5, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Steve Arnott’s back problem highlighted again.
> Is another character going to escape or possibly die because his back fails at a vital moment.
> Alluded to far too often to be just a time filler imo.


They're prepping the ground for the spin-off series - dismissed from the force on health grounds, Steve Arnott is forced to go undercover to root out a network of corrupt chiropractors in "Spine of Duty".


----------



## Sprocket. (May 5, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Series 2 up now....hooray for DI Lindsay Denton! Best character ever.



She’s a bent copper, fella!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 5, 2019)

Ted Hastings (or at least Adrian Dunbar) is on Marr NOW!


----------



## Sprocket. (May 5, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Ted Hastings (or at least Adrian Dunbar) is on Marr NOW!



He’s come a long way since being a bent copper in Ashes to Ashes!
Poacher turned gamekeeper.


----------



## Libertad (May 5, 2019)

Hastings is H? Another Mercurio ted herring.


----------



## 8115 (May 5, 2019)

If Ted isn't H why did they make that great thing about him taking his computer to be destroyed when he found out AC12 knew all about the computer messages?


----------



## Sprocket. (May 5, 2019)

8115 said:


> If Ted isn't H why did they make that great thing about him taking his computer to be destroyed when he found out AC12 knew all about the computer messages?



It was suggested up thread that maybe that laptop tied him to possibly undercover Lisa.


----------



## Libertad (May 5, 2019)

Things are so tight for Hastings that he had to pawn his laptop.


----------



## belboid (May 5, 2019)

mrs b is away tonight, so I am meant to not be watching the finale until tomorrow.   

I am a bit doubtful about the likelihood of my success.


----------



## belboid (May 5, 2019)

Anyway, isn't Ted setting up Lisa to confirm he _isn't _H?  

According to Lisa, H definitely told her to off Corbett, and yet Ted comes along shortly thereafter, demanding to see Corbett. She knows it aint right, Some kind of long con going on.


----------



## moochedit (May 5, 2019)

Apparently a sainsburys store accidently put the LOD series 5 dvd on sale early yesterday so spoilers could leak.


----------



## Ms T (May 5, 2019)

I saw Ted/Adrian Dunbar in the staff canteen this morning, and had to resist asking him whether he was H.


----------



## friedaweed (May 5, 2019)

T minus 30.

Place your bets.

Who's big H?







Are these the best Line Of Duty fan theories? - BBC Three


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 5, 2019)

Christ, that actresses/actors scouse accent gets worse by the week. .


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 5, 2019)

JFC Ted, private browsing is a thing, y'know


----------



## friedaweed (May 5, 2019)

I've had to pause it to put a Ruby in the oven. No spoilers please 

Gill's looking hot tonight  Especially when she's lounging in the big leather chair


----------



## belboid (May 5, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> JFC Ted, private browsing is a thing, y'know


No TOR browser? C’mon fella


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2019)

As if he was looking at porn.


----------



## belboid (May 5, 2019)

tommers said:


> As if he was looking at porn.


There are at least three questions that still require a proper answer after all that.


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2019)

The four dots thing was bizarre


----------



## Plumdaff (May 5, 2019)

Hastings may not be H but there's a few questions to be answered about his behaviour, to put it mildly. 

The morse code thing needs work. The Ryan and Gill payoffs were perfect.


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2019)

tommers said:


> Yeah, last shot of the series will be him at police school.


Cough.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 5, 2019)

That was a really great acting performance by Adrian Dunbar, I thought.


----------



## belboid (May 5, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> That was a really great acting performance by Adrian Dunbar, I thought.


'specially cos he is H


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2019)

Ok.  I may be a lone voice but that entire series feels like a bit of a damp squib/ placeholder.


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2019)

belboid said:


> There are at least three questions that still require a proper answer after all that.


Definately.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 5, 2019)

belboid said:


> 'specially cos he is H



It's certainly not been ruled out.


----------



## Wilf (May 5, 2019)

Must admit, wasn't that impressed, particularly with the long interview section. As mentioned ^ it was well acted by Dunbar, but otherwise it was just a 20 minutes or more building evidence against him that you knew would be overturned. In previous series, those long interviews have swung one way then the other, with surprising interventions and the rest. Also, it was obvious Gill Bigeloe was dodgy to some degree and the '4 H's' was a bit daft.  Hope to God they move on in the next series.


----------



## friedaweed (May 5, 2019)

So Ted's officially bent and Gill's living on a council estate and probably on OK Cupid. I know where I'll be investigating next.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 5, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> Ok.  I may be a lone voice but that entire series feels like a bit of a damp squib/ placeholder.



Fair comment. Hopefully H takes a backseat next series and there's a character introduced who is as good as Lindsay Denton


----------



## Sprocket. (May 5, 2019)

I was expecting another bloodbath as a quick exit was performed but it didn’t materialise. The four dots was bollocks.
It was getting into Infernal Affairs/The Departed so much at one point with Ryan signing up, I half expected Ted going off the roof like Martin Sheen.

Hopefully it shakes up somehow before next season.

Adrian Dunbar is again the standout actor in these series.


----------



## KatyF (May 5, 2019)

Yep Dunbar was incredible all series and especially tonight.


----------



## friedaweed (May 5, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Adrian Dunbar is again the standout actor in these series.



I have to disagree


----------



## Sprocket. (May 5, 2019)

Spoiler for season 6.
Steve goes for a MRI.


----------



## friedaweed (May 5, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Spoiler for season 6.
> Steve goes for a MRI.


Who's the father?


----------



## kabbes (May 5, 2019)

Fuck me, that was soooo shit


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 5, 2019)

Kate and Steve doing their double act giving the new evidence was dreadful and the morse code thing was reeeeeallly clunky but I liked the long interviews - probably because Adrian Dunbar and Anna Maxwell Martin were so good.


----------



## D'wards (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Dovydaitis (May 5, 2019)

Felt that was a bit flat


----------



## Saffy (May 6, 2019)

I'm feeling a bit disappointed after that.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Fuck me, that was soooo shit


I'll be back in the morning to tell you why you're wrong.


----------



## D'wards (May 6, 2019)

The best series have been where they have been ostensibly investigating someone not connected to the mob - Thandie Newton and Keeley Hawes


----------



## Wilf (May 6, 2019)

Saffy said:


> I'm feeling a bit disappointed after that.


Yeah, I'd go as far as saying badly written. Not so much poor dialogue, but all the rest of it - pacing, tension, plot. No way it warranted 95 minutes, the long interview really padded it out, without really upping the tension.


----------



## wiskey (May 6, 2019)

... Oh... Was that it?

I actually think that might have been even more of a let down than I'd anticipated.

I enjoyed the interview scenes, totally carried by Adrian Dunbar, but the last 10 minutes was ridiculous, as were all of the captions at the end.


----------



## kabbes (May 6, 2019)

wiskey said:


> as were all of the captions at the end.


Nobody ever really seems to get punished, regardless of what they do.  They just give some information and get relocated.


----------



## kabbes (May 6, 2019)

Since it was obvious Ted wasn’t guilty, spending endless amounts of time painstakingly laying out evidence in front of him (whilst ignoring the massive elephants in the room that pointed the other way) just became tedious.  We like it when the interviews cleverly catch people, not just “look at form 36b” for the sake of it.  And what exactly was Carmichael’s theory regarding the relevance of the whole Northern Ireland thing either to Ted’s revenge or Ted being H?  She spent forever going in circles on that and then just dropped it.

And I told you Steve’s pill taking was just distraction — an attempt at cheap and quick character building that was as one-dimensional as Steve himself. Another chunk of time on screen that added nothing.

I don’t think I can be arsed with series 6.  Shame — the first three series were pretty alright  but everything comes to an end.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 6, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Kate and Steve doing their double act giving the new evidence was dreadful and the morse code thing was reeeeeallly clunky but I liked the long interviews - probably because Adrian Dunbar and Anna Maxwell Martin were so good.



I agree with that, excellent acting from those two, really made the long interviews good.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 6, 2019)

Very disappointed with it. Although I enjoyed Dunbar’s acting, especially when it was revealed to him what we already knew, who Corbett was.

It all seemed like it had spun itself into a corner, obsessed with who or what H was. Like an essay that instead of answering the question, meanders off on some long narrative that is uncalled for and not required.

I also find the end captions unnecessary, the next series always start more or less immediately after the previous one. And everyone gets off if they live, though this is probably the most realistic conclusion.


----------



## wayward bob (May 6, 2019)

morse code my arse


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 6, 2019)

wayward bob said:


> morse code my arse



Sure!

-- -.--  
.- .-. ... .


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 6, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Nobody ever really seems to get punished, regardless of what they do.


Yes it's kind of hard to believe that someone with a serious misconduct charge against them could continue as the head of a police anti-corruption unit.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 6, 2019)

The law of diminishing returns is setting in and whilst I could overlook the woodenness of Steve and Kate in previous series, because the whole thing is getting weaker, it's getting much harder to want to watch the two of them.


----------



## wayward bob (May 6, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


>


you missed out the rolleyes


----------



## Shirl (May 6, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I have to disagree


I really dislike watching this actor. She's looks like a 1970's throwback. I don't think her acting is all that either.


----------



## Libertad (May 6, 2019)

Libertad said:


> Things are so tight for Hastings that he had to pawn his laptop.



Almost.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 6, 2019)

wayward bob said:


> you missed out the rolleyes



.-. --- .-.. .-.. . -.-- . ...


----------



## wayward bob (May 6, 2019)

i think the writers had backed themselves into a corner they could only deus-ex-machina themselves out of. at least we have H tidied up and out of the way with a clear run for the next series. i remain hopeful.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 6, 2019)

wayward bob said:


> i think the writers had backed themselves into a corner they could only deus-ex-machina themselves out of. at least we have H tidied up and out of the way with a clear run for the next series. i remain hopeful.


Nah the next series will be all about chasing around after the fourth "H" which will be as bad as this one. As has been said upthread, the best ones have been the ones which were not about that. I'll still watch it though


----------



## Sprocket. (May 6, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yes it's kind of hard to believe that someone with a serious misconduct charge against them could continue as the head of a police anti-corruption unit.



Yes I agree, a final written warning at that level, against someone of Hasting’s age and seniority would probably result in forced early retirement.
Unless Ted is being kept in for another session in front of Carmichael.
It’s getting as tedious as Steve’s back problem.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 6, 2019)

I'm rewatching all of them and the amount of things that are "the oldest trick in the book" is noticeable


----------



## friedaweed (May 6, 2019)

Shirl said:


> I really dislike watching this actor. She's looks like a 1970's throwback. I don't think her acting is all that either.


You leave my Gill alone you


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 6, 2019)

She reminds me of Liza Tarbuck.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 6, 2019)

I think the series is suffering from the loss of Dot Cottan and Nigel Moreton leaving Steve and Kate to carry the whole thing which sadly, they can't.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 6, 2019)

I'm onto S3 now and it's really rather good. I have to say that the show is very good at attracting talent. This one's got George Costigan who is extremely good at playing a creep


----------



## wiskey (May 6, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm rewatching all of them and the amount of things that are "the oldest trick in the book" is noticeable


So would rewatching them help me to understand what the hell is going on any better?


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> She reminds me of Liza Tarbuck.


My boss says she’s like Linda Lusardi. (Sp?)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 6, 2019)

wiskey said:


> So would rewatching them help me to understand what the hell is going on any better?


Not really no 
It's really fun to watch them again but it twists and turns all over the place. It definitely helps having seen them at least once so you know who the major characters are and what's happened to them but it's not so cleverly plotted that e.g. the clues to what Hastings did in NI are planted in earlier series.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 6, 2019)

As I said pages ago this has been a duff series. Compared to early series there has been a massive lack of tension generally. Martin Compston and Vicky McGlure have been woefully underused and the whole series has felt like one too far.

The first half of the series focussed on the dynamic of OCG which then slipped away as we returned back to the issue of H. There were large periods in episodes when nothing happened and then a cliff hanger was set up in the last 5 minutes to keep interest for another week. The dot, dot, dot stuff was risible and contrived. Finally, it was obvious that the interview was off track and as a result there was no tension just a wait to see when and how Ted would be found ‘innocent’. 

The hysteria for this series, compared to, for example, it’s peak with Denton, Cotton etc, is utterly mystifying


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2019)

Although it was good how they managed to make you realise PC Trentor or whatever was a wrong un before she tried to kill Gill.

What exactly was her plan though? Stab her and leg it?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 6, 2019)

tommers said:


> Although it was good how they managed to make you realise PC Trentor or whatever was a wrong un before she tried to kill Gill.
> 
> What exactly was her plan though? Stab her and leg it?



Claim Gill pulled the knife, and she wrestled it from her, killing her in self defense.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 6, 2019)




----------



## belboid (May 6, 2019)

Has all the hallmarks of a placeholder series, really. The setting up of Gill is fine, the failed rescue a neat touch, but it has largely left us where we were.  Okay, we are no longer looking for the Big H, merely another H (or whatever initial they choose to use), but that makes no (little) odds. Ted is still dodgy as fuck, I don't believe this is the last we will have heard about his 'porn' viewing, or his behaviour in the six counties. 

Next series will be them hunting down Number4, before realising there still is an H to come back to in the final series.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Since it was obvious Ted wasn’t guilty, spending endless amounts of time painstakingly laying out evidence in front of him (whilst ignoring the massive elephants in the room that pointed the other way) just became tedious.  We like it when the interviews cleverly catch people, not just “look at form 36b” for the sake of it.  And what exactly was Carmichael’s theory regarding the relevance of the whole Northern Ireland thing either to Ted’s revenge or Ted being H?  She spent forever going in circles on that and then just dropped it.


Police procedure is pretty important in police procedurals, and fucking up the forms and thus rendering evidence inadmissible is one of the keys ways people get off. It's realistic. It aso made for perfectly reasonable drama - he can't get off like _that_, can he?  It added an element of confusion and late drama. This is 100% traditional in such dramas. Such behaviour (and repetition of dull sections from police handbooks) have been a part of every season, you, I suspect, just don't care any more, so they're irritating you. The relevance of NI was pretty darned clear. He was part of/being blackmailed by, Irish paramilitaries.  She had to drop it when it became clear she had no actual evidence against Ted, merely supposition and circumstance. And, in organisations like that, he might well just stroll back into his job. This is the point of 'corruption' - it aint about one or two bad apples, or even an organised infiltration, it's the system. Failures and corruption can't be revealed. That would be such an appalling vista that every sensible person would say, ‘It cannot be right that these actions should go any further.’



> And I told you Steve’s pill taking was just distraction — an attempt at cheap and quick character building that was as one-dimensional as Steve himself. Another chunk of time on screen that added nothing.


 You may have told us, it doesn't make you right. If you can't see the beginnings of a set up, well, I don't know. 

It wasn't as good a series as the first three, for sure, and the morse code thing is rather silly. But it still hit enough buttons to persevere with.


----------



## Wilf (May 6, 2019)

belboid said:


> Police procedure is pretty important in police procedurals, and fucking up the forms and thus rendering evidence inadmissible is one of the keys ways people get off. It's realistic. It aso made for perfectly reasonable drama - he can't get off like _that_, can he?  It added an element of confusion and late drama. This is 100% traditional in such dramas. Such behaviour (and repetition of dull sections from police handbooks) have been a part of every season, you, I suspect, just don't care any more, so they're irritating you. The relevance of NI was pretty darned clear. He was part of/being blackmailed by, Irish paramilitaries.  She had to drop it when it became clear she had no actual evidence against Ted, merely supposition and circumstance..


 I think the problem with the wrong form thing was that when Gill intervened to point out the search was carried out under the wrong powers, it was already clear she wasn't on Ted's side and that she was a baddie. It didn't work in terms of putting that in doubt, it was close to being an irrelevance. And her baddie grimace as she walked out of the interview room confirmed that she was still a baddie, pretty much at sledgehammer levels of sophistication. In fact there was no real ambiguity about Gill being a baddie all the way through. Nothing like the way they developed Lindsay Denton's character. The whole thing was formulaic. Admittedly, it was Mercurio using his _own_ formula, but the problem was you could see the formula.


----------



## happie chappie (May 6, 2019)

Bit disappointed really - especially after such a big build up (massive BBC plugs, articles in Radio Times and newspapers, LOD podcasts etc etc).

Not surprised Ted isn’t H (for the time being anyway) as Dunbar is, IMHO, the best actor in the series and it would be unlikely that he’d be written out of future episodes.

The only way it could work is if Carmichael took over as head of AC 12 and had to deal with the fallout of Ted being H and reveal/tackle the true extent of corruption in the unit.

But, interviews aside, didn’t really enjoy last night.

The Compston/McClure double act is really starting to grate. The constant  “are you thinking what I’m thinking” looks at each other.

Never having proper conversations  - just communicating in short sentences and glances as if they are incapable of learning more than one line at a time.

Perhaps the pattern of dialogue is down to the LOD's director but a bit more imagination would be better, making them more rounded characters rather than one with a bad back and the other having problems jugging home and work. 

But it's a shame as McClure was absolutely brilliant in This is England and she's now playing a one dimensional, occasionally wooden, character.

The firearms officer outside the interview room who was an imposter there to help Gill escape should she be rumbled in an interview when, at that stage, she wasn’t even a suspect. Come on.

The Tranter set up - she might as well have had “I’m a wrong un” tattooed on her forehead.

There’s no way she would have got away with killing Gill - for one the pattern of the knife wounds sufficient to kill her would likely show it couldn’t have been self-defence.

Finally, as others have pointed out Cotton’s tapping out morse code at the end was so lame that if it was a horse it would have been taken out and shot.

Perhaps Mercurio has, or is becoming close, to jumping the shark.

The problem is that it is such a ratings hit the BBC would be very loath to end it now, which is perhaps a shame.


----------



## Spymaster (May 6, 2019)

wiskey said:


> .
> I enjoyed the interview scenes, totally carried by Adrian Dunbar, but the last 10 minutes was ridiculous, as were all of the captions at the end.


I think Anna Maxwell Martin stole that show and haven't been particularly impressed with AD in this series. I clicked that it was the lawyer when she comforted Ted in the interview. If you were to exclude Ted from being H, there weren't enough other senior officer characters developed enough for it to be them without it being a _really_ shit ending.

The worst series so far.


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2019)

Line of Duty season 5, episode 6 explained by writer Jed Mercurio: The 'H' reveal, Ted's guilt and more

Ted did shop John.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 6, 2019)

watchable, had its moments - but overall not a patch on previous series.


----------



## wiskey (May 7, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Not really no
> It's really fun to watch them again but it twists and turns all over the place. It definitely helps having seen them at least once so you know who the major characters are and what's happened to them but it's not so cleverly plotted that e.g. the clues to what Hastings did in NI are planted in earlier series.



That's a pity. I guess they didn’t know how well it would go down so they didn't plan too many series.


----------



## sojourner (May 7, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Nobody ever really seems to get punished, regardless of what they do.  They just give some information and get relocated.





Mrs Miggins said:


> Yes it's kind of hard to believe that someone with a serious misconduct charge against them could continue as the head of a police anti-corruption unit.


That kind of thing goes on all the time though doesn't it? Fuckers get away with murder, literally, on occasion.  The IPCC is a fucking pointless waste of space - I doubt they've ever managed to secure a conviction or owt.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 7, 2019)

Sue Tully (Eastenders/Grange Hill actor) directed the final two episodes...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 7, 2019)

sojourner said:


> That kind of thing goes on all the time though doesn't it? Fuckers get away with murder, literally, on occasion.  The IPCC is a fucking pointless waste of space - I doubt they've ever managed to secure a conviction or owt.


I guess it does yeah


----------



## Sprocket. (May 7, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Sue Tully (Eastenders/Grange Hill actor) directed the final two episodes...



She’s H!


----------



## Sprocket. (May 7, 2019)

tommers said:


> Line of Duty season 5, episode 6 explained by writer Jed Mercurio: The 'H' reveal, Ted's guilt and more
> 
> Ted did shop John.



That’s why he sobbed when he realised who Corbett really was. Guilt!


----------



## Wilf (May 7, 2019)

tommers said:


> Line of Duty season 5, episode 6 explained by writer Jed Mercurio: The 'H' reveal, Ted's guilt and more
> 
> Ted did shop John.


There look to be enough unresolved issues (the 4th H) and new characters who look like they will become significant (Ryan) for the next series to be largely a continuation of this one. Hope that isn't the case, that they manage to move on to something entirely different, with just a couple of echoes of the past.  For me though, the spell has been broken, it's now not quite as captivating as it was. It's now the sort of telly you would watch a bit of and pause, watch the odd episode and then watch some more a fortnight later.  If the '4th H' and OCG stuff remains central, I could see myself abandoning it a couple of episodes into the next series. Pity if that's the case, it has been superb.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Hope that isn't the case, that they manage to move on to something entirely different, with just a couple of echoes of the past.


Zero chance of that happening. You don't set up (or half set up) a multi-series long arc up only to abandon it. 

Rewatching the finale last night, the first hour really is very good. Working just within the parameters of this series, it all properly held together.  The last minute finding of the new info was a tad weak (tho enough hints had already been planted to make it just about believable enough) but not the end of the world.  The problem is,that it just didn't matter. There might be the odd thing that gets referred back to further down the line (surely the whole NI thing has to come up again), but with another non-H baddie out of the way, we aren't really any further on then a series ago. 

The only new thing in the series was the 'morse code' which, after careful consideration, was just nonsense. Why on earth would tapping out for dots mean there are four caddies? Sure, that's plausible, but he could just have been signalling the letter H in a different way, to make sure they got it. If he wanted to signal four, maybe he could have found some alternate way of using the digits on his hand to indicate that. Even if we accept it means there are 4 bent cops, why might there be any left? The series started with three bent cops being shot dead, and another only narrowly getting away. Hargreaves was shown to be bent and was the top of Serious Crimes - which is surely senior enough for him to be considered one of 'the four' if it is meant to be restricted to senior officers (not that dot was when he was recruited). Talking of recruiting...why did he mention being recruited by H is there is no H?


----------



## trabuquera (May 7, 2019)

belboid said:


> If he wanted to signal four, maybe he could have found some alternate way of using the digits on his hand to indicate that.



But how could such an intricate message be conveyed?


----------



## Sue (May 7, 2019)

belboid said:


> Hargreaves was shown to be bent and was the top of Serious Crimes - which is surely senior enough for him to be considered one of 'the four' if it is meant to be restricted to senior officers (not that dot was when he was recruited).


Agree apart from the point about Hargreaves. They concluded he'd only been recruited recently so probably after Dot was dead and therefore wouldn't be included in the four.


----------



## discobastard (May 12, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Not really no
> It's really fun to watch them again but it twists and turns all over the place. It definitely helps having seen them at least once so you know who the major characters are and what's happened to them but it's not so cleverly plotted that e.g. the clues to what Hastings did in NI are planted in earlier series.


Just started on series one again this eve. Martin Compston looks about 15 years old!


----------



## Sprocket. (May 13, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Just started on series one again this eve. Martin Compston looks about 15 years old!




Steve and Dot had history
Before season one!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 13, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 170877
> Steve and Dot had history
> Before season one!



What's that from?


----------



## Sprocket. (May 13, 2019)

Soulboy the film.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 13, 2019)

DP.


----------



## Serge Forward (May 14, 2019)

Just watched the last series. Weak as piss ending. The morse code bit was dogshit. Still enjoyed the series though.


----------



## Grace Johnson (May 15, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 170877
> Steve and Dot had history
> Before season one!




Brilliant film that. Highly recommended to everyone. I do love British movies and Northern soul so that might be part of it but is still defo worth a watch.


----------



## keybored (May 30, 2019)

Careful with this, it's way too easy for at least a couple of you to end up in A&E having your stomachs pumped after just one random episode.


----------



## keybored (May 30, 2019)

Should have added "Kate and Steve looking down from the balcony at AC12 HQ".


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 31, 2019)

It always irked me that these coppers had huge open plan offices with their game plan blu tacked to the walls


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 3, 2020)

(Also: Steve's accent! )


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 24, 2020)

We've binged the series over the last few weeks. Really enjoyed it. I can see the reasons why people are critical of the last series, but I can just about ignore it all. I do think they could have tied up H in season 4 and then had 3 series with another plotline. I had figured most of it out before the end of this series which is unusual for me! 

I reckon it helped watching it all in one go. I wondered if Hastings was the Dad of Graham's character. Not sure what it would add though tbf.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 27, 2021)

Season six, seven episodes begins on Sunday 21st March.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 27, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Season six, seven episodes begins on Sunday 21st March.


Are all the episodes going up at the same time?


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 27, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Are all the episodes going up at the same time?


I haven’t seen anything to suggest that matey.
Be good if they did.


----------



## keybored (Feb 27, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> I haven’t seen anything to suggest that matey.
> Be good if they did.


Weekly I'm afraid.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 27, 2021)

keybored said:


> Weekly I'm afraid.


Thanks. Might record, download, avoid this thread then binge watch it.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 27, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Thanks. Might record, download, avoid this thread then binge watch it.


Same.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 27, 2021)

Can't wait for more plot hooks that go nowhere and zero dialogue that isn't in service of advancing the plot!

Oh, but I laugh.  I look forward to enjoying six episodes and being mightily irritated by the final one.  They better have some proper interview room stuff in this series, though, after the disappointment of the last one.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 28, 2021)

Just started watching this - normally with tense investigation type things I get drawn in too much to one or other of the characters being screwed over but this is great I don't like any of them


----------



## two sheds (Mar 1, 2021)

Well that was confusing. I watched the first four episodes and the ones after that made no sense whatsoever. No continuity, even new characters I'd not seen before. Fucking rubbish really but I didn't think too much of it because I'm normally doing something else so only half watch what's on and easily get lost. Finished them off last night and realized the autoplay had skipped on to the end of Series 5


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 1, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Well that was confusing. I watched the first four episodes and the ones after that made no sense whatsoever. No continuity, even new characters I'd not seen before. Fucking rubbish really but I didn't think too much of it because I'm normally doing something else so only half watch what's on and easily get lost. Finished them off last night and realized the autoplay had skipped on to the end of Series 5



Actually hurts to read that.

Me and the better half are viewers who immerse completely in the show (any show, come to think of it). Can't imagine half watching or doing something else while watching.

Unless it's a live thing like sport, Eurovision, Trump babbling on...


----------



## two sheds (Mar 1, 2021)

I've done it for years - particularly when was living with gf years ago and she had eastenders on. That was for self protection really though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2021)

Anyone watching Bloodlands?
Jed Mercurio again but producing rather than writing
James Nesbit digging up the Troubles-era past in Northern Ireland. Lots of secrets and lies. 2 in so far and have no idea where it’s going


----------



## belboid (Mar 1, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone watching Bloodlands?
> Jed Mercurio again but producing rather than writing
> James Nesbit digging up the Troubles-era past in Northern Ireland. Lots of secrets and lies. 2 in so far and have no idea where it’s going


Watched the first, forgot about the second.  The dialogue was so bad in the first one I’m not sure we’ll bother going back.


----------



## belboid (Mar 1, 2021)

We did go back and I am slightly impressed that they came up with a good reason why James Nesbitt was acting like a man who couldn’t act.  I’d just assumed he was embarrassed by the awful dialogue.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2021)

Can’t say I noticed it being bad. It’s a detective show


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 2, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Thanks. Might record, download, avoid this thread then binge watch it.



Barmy tactics by you and Spymaster: unless you are planning to hole up somewhere where there is no papers or internet there is no way you’ll avoid the chatter, hype and ‘hot takes’...


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 2, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Barmy tactics by you and Spymaster: unless you are planning to hole up somewhere where there is no papers or internet there is no way you’ll avoid the chatter, hype and ‘hot takes’...


Nah, I do it all the time. I don’t read critics reviews and everyone on here knows to put plot stuff behind spoilers. I can’t watch series’ at 1 episode a week any more.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 2, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Nah, I do it all the time. I don’t read critics reviews and everyone on here knows to put plot stuff behind spoilers. I can’t watch series’ at 1 episode a week any more.



You can do it with a lot of series I agree, but the last LoD was national news, all over social media and generally (and quite annoyingly) unavoidable. Good luck!!


----------



## two sheds (Mar 2, 2021)

I missed all that so not impossible  I may have another go soon


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Nah, I do it all the time. I don’t read critics reviews and everyone on here knows to put plot stuff behind spoilers. I can’t watch series’ at 1 episode a week any more.


Why not? It makes it more exciting and you actually pay attention and take more detail in. Bingeing is worse than Hitler


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 2, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> ... the last LoD was national news, all over social media and generally (and quite annoyingly) unavoidable.



I didn't notice that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> You can do it with a lot of series I agree, but the last LoD was national news, all over social media and generally (and quite annoyingly) unavoidable. Good luck!!


I managed to avoid all spoilers for all of them as I didn’t watch any of the series until last year


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Why not? It makes it more exciting and you actually pay attention and take more detail in. Bingeing is worse than Hitler


That’s bullshit actually cos one of the only shows I’ve binged is indeed Line Of Duty, but I do prefer the weekly broadcast of exciting shows


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Why not?


Mainly because I forget what's happened but also if I'm really into a show, I find 40 minutes to one hour episodes deeply unsatisfying and I'm an impatient git. Two to three hour stints suit me best.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Mainly because I forget what's happened but also if I'm really into a show, I find 40 minutes to one hour episodes deeply unsatisfying and I'm an impatient git. Two to three hour stints suit me best.


I can’t sustain interest that long - only films will do that for me


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I can’t sustain interest that long - only films will do that for me


I'm the other way round. I lose interest in films if they're much over 3hrs.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 2, 2021)

I like to watch an episode a day of a drama series.  I don’t want to wait a week and I don’t want to watch them all at once.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 2, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Barmy tactics by you and Spymaster: unless you are planning to hole up somewhere where there is no papers or internet there is no way you’ll avoid the chatter, hype and ‘hot takes’...


I managed to avoid the Labour Party for two whole years so seven weeks is a doddle. 
Although that was pre-internet days.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 2, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> I managed to avoid the Labour Party for two whole years so seven weeks is a doddle.
> Although that was pre-internet days.



You do live In Scotland, so I suppose you might manage it...


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 2, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> You do live In Scotland, so I suppose you might manage it...


Almost,


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 2, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Almost,



All joking aside the last series was a nightmare: every fucker at work banging on about it, the wife and family spoiling it by telling you what happened before you watched it, social media prattle...I preferred it when it was filmed in Brum and nobody watched it..!


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2021)

March 21st


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2021)

belboid said:


> March 21st


Same slot as Bloodlands innit


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2021)

Do we believe that a glance at a van next to a bookies was enough to convince her there was an armed robbery going on? 

Why does she have so many locks on her door? 

Who is her mum? 

What did the super do before? I have a memory if him being dodgy in previous series but can't remember why.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 21, 2021)

The thing about Line of Duty is, if you don't have forensic recall of the past 5 series you can miss important things.

I recall a body in a fridge but I can't recall who put her there and why


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 21, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I recall a body in a fridge but I can't recall who put her there and why



Same, remembered the body in the fridge in that flat but had to google the who/why.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2021)

D'wards said:


> The thing about Line of Duty is, if you don't have forensic recall of the past 5 series you can miss important things.
> 
> I recall a body in a fridge but I can't recall who put her there and why


 It was the woman from the first series. They conned Terry, took over his flat and stored bodies in his freezer. I think there was another young woman as well, but can't remember details.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 21, 2021)

tommers said:


> Who is her mum?


I thought it might be Anne-Marie from the last series initally.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I thought it might be Anne-Marie from the last series initally.



Who was that?

Oh, the rogue cop guy's mum. Does look like her.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2021)

Seems to be a lot of jizz being chucked about


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2021)

D'wards said:


> The thing about Line of Duty is, if you don't have forensic recall of the past 5 series you can miss important things.
> 
> I recall a body in a fridge but I can't recall who put her there and why


First series?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Seems to be a lot of jizz being chucked about


And Chis. Couldn't get into it . Do plod really talk in acronyms these days?


----------



## D'wards (Mar 21, 2021)

tommers said:


> It was the woman from the first series. They conned Terry, took over his flat and stored bodies in his freezer. I think there was another young woman as well, but can't remember details.


Did the police know this?


----------



## moochedit (Mar 21, 2021)

tommers said:


> It was the woman from the first series. They conned Terry, took over his flat and stored bodies in his freezer. I think there was another young woman as well, but can't remember details.



She was killed in first seris but in the last series someone opens the fridge and you could see the body was still in there.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 21, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Did the police know this?


No.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 21, 2021)

I think Jo Davidson could be the new Lindsey Denton.

Quite a lot of callbacks from the previous series


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2021)

Ian Buckells
					

Ian Buckells is a former Detective Superintendent and criminal operative in Central Police. In the conclusion of Series 6 he is unveiled as being "The Fourth Man", the last senior ranking member of a cadre of corrupt police officers affiliated with the Organised Crime Group. He is currently...




					lineofduty.fandom.com
				




Info about Buckells. Not as dodgy as I remember apparently.


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 21, 2021)

I liked the continuity announcer explaining what CHIS stood for at the end of the episode. They must have been following twitter and all the other media posts.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 21, 2021)

Buckells is a bit of a jobbing plodder, not seen as very bright. He was quite angry though tonight


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 22, 2021)

I recognised a lot of the Belfast locations from when I used to live there.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 22, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Buckells is a bit of a jobbing plodder, not seen as very bright. He was quite angry though tonight


A useful plodder who got a lot of breaks from Hilton?


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 22, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> A useful plodder who got a lot of breaks from Hilton?



Hiding in plain sight as he rises up the ranks via the Peter principle perhaps. A “company man”. There’s a few of these at every workplace


----------



## A380 (Mar 22, 2021)

New members join AC-12 in last ditch attempt to unmask H


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2021)

It’s ‘getting’ silly ‘now’.
Just playing guessing games for red herrings and clues.
They’re now stealing real life stories too (Jill Dando, Daniel Morgan) which is in questionable taste


----------



## belboid (Mar 29, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s ‘getting’ silly ‘now’.
> Just playing guessing games for red herrings and clues.
> They’re now stealing real life stories too (Jill Dando, Daniel Morgan) which is in questionable taste


It's been done for years, often quite well. And often not. Some of the twists are almost obvious now (yes, she will be dodgy, but not for the reasons we currently suspect). A bigwig will be involved and there will be some wtf call backs to people we'd forgotten since previous series'. It's entertaining enough so far, not got too silly. Yet.

I saw the first Between the Lines afterwards, one of Lod's key precursors.  Blimey its dated, oh those titles!


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 29, 2021)

I watched the BTL episodes on Four. A lot of it looked really creaky but at the time it would have been cutting edge. Some great character actors as well.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 31, 2021)

Watched S1 way back and didn't think too much of it, but having watched the first two eps of S6 out of national curiosity, I've just gone back and watched S2, which was tremendous stuff. Will, in all probability, watch S3-5 within the next week


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 31, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Watched S1 way back and didn't think too much of it, but having watched the first two eps of S6 out of national curiosity, I've just gone back and watched S2, which was tremendous stuff. Will, in all probability, watch S3-5 within the next week


Series 2 is the best IMO


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 31, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Series 2 is the best IMO



I was saying that about the Wire for years until everyone agreed with me. Perhaps series four will have its time to shine?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 31, 2021)

this series is looking quite promising so far - def an improvement on the overblown nonsense of last time.  
the ones with keely hawes were the best ones IMO - was that 2 and 3?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 31, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I was saying that about the Wire for years until everyone agreed with me. Perhaps series four will have its time to shine?



Series 2 of The Wire is the best series of any TV programme ever made. 

RIP Frank Sobotka


----------



## D'wards (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Petcha (Apr 4, 2021)

Has no copper ever heard of shutting the office door before discussing highly sensitive shit? Or any shit for that matter!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 4, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Has no copper ever heard of shutting the office door before discussing highly sensitive shit? Or any shit for that matter!


If you mean the bit where Steve confronted Jo Davidson, I think that was deliberate, outside he said something like "Now they know we're onto them". 

Weird they didnt seem to in anyway acknowledge that Chloe is Tony Gates dad, when they were discussing the fridge. 

Was absolutely screaming at the TV begging Steve to just NOT when he was invited upstairs. Will he never learn that never ends well....


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Weird they didnt seem to in anyway acknowledge that Chloe is Tony Gates dad, when they were discussing the fridge.


I think that's just fan speculation. Doubt it very much


----------



## tommers (Apr 4, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Weird they didnt seem to in anyway acknowledge that Chloe is Tony Gates dad, when they were discussing the fridge.



They don't know (if that is even right)


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I think that's just fan speculation. Doubt it very much


Ah I didn't realise, thanks!


----------



## tommers (Apr 5, 2021)

Buckles is being set up. 

I don't know why Ryan hasn't been arrested. 

I don't understand the whole fridge freezer thing. How did they find it? Considering everybody working there has been scared into silence, to the point where they even deleted the CCTV?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2021)

tommers said:


> Buckles is being set up.
> 
> I don't know why Ryan hasn't been arrested.
> 
> I don't understand the whole fridge freezer thing. How did they find it? Considering everybody working there has been scared into silence, to the point where they even deleted the CCTV?


don't worry about it


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 6, 2021)

Series three, four and five watched over the last two days. Now I have nothing to do 😔


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 7, 2021)

I've yet to rewatch S1 and and the first three of S6 (now that I'm up to speed on the rest) but I'm now convinced of a particular fan theory, but having read back through most of this thread, I haven't seen it mentioned yet, so 



Spoiler: spoiler???



'H' does not relate to an individual, but flat H on floor four (Dot) of Terry's appartment building, which is being used if not as an HQ by the OCG but as a contact or initiation point for all those involved. The close up of the 'B' (with no number) on Terry's door in S5 screamed at me


 If 'H' is a specific individual that's gonna be unmasked, it must be a non-cop who can spend their time organising this shit and not running cases, holding press conferences etc and would likely be someone we've seen before but dismissed outright.


----------



## tommers (Apr 7, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I've yet to rewatch S1 and and the first three of S6 (now that I'm up to speed on the rest) but I'm now convinced of a particular fan theory, but having read back through most of this thread, I haven't seen it mentioned yet, so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should watch the first three of this series.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 7, 2021)

D'wards said:


>




That balcony was taken by EMI when they left Manchester Square and moved to Brook Green. I worked for them at the time.


----------



## belboid (Apr 10, 2021)

Lordy, just seen the very first episode again.  Steve looks about 12.  And Buckells is a dimwit played by everyone.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 10, 2021)

Supposedly (there are podcasts, and I've been listening to them), Sunday's episode (if the Beeb allow it to be shown) is the best episode ever. I'm sticking with my flat 4H theory. Everything is leading back to the events of series one.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 10, 2021)

I hope they don't cancel this on sunday   only beeb show i'm watching at the moment.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 10, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Supposedly (there are podcasts, and I've been listening to them), Sunday's episode (if the Beeb allow it to be shown) is the best episode ever. I'm sticking with my flat 4H theory. Everything is leading back to the events of series one.



The Irish podcast is miles better than the Beeb one

Ian Buckles is a superb example of nominative determinism


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 10, 2021)

moochedit said:


> I hope they don't cancel this on sunday   only beeb show i'm watching at the moment.



If they cancel tomorrows episode, I riot.


----------



## Babe Rainbow (Apr 11, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Supposedly (there are podcasts, and I've been listening to them), Sunday's episode (if the Beeb allow it to be shown) is the best episode ever. I'm sticking with my flat 4H theory.* Everything is leading back to the events of series one.*



In homage to The Bridge ....everything goes back to the beginning.

And that's making me wonder if Osborne is H..


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 11, 2021)

Mrs SFM has made the not unreasonable observation that Kelly McDonald plays exactly the same character regardless of what she’s starring in 🤔


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 11, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> I recognised a lot of the Belfast locations from when I used to live there.



Same here - I saw what looked very much like the Limestone Road leading up to Cavehill. Me and a mate grew a lot of weed in a flat nearby back in the 80s.


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 11, 2021)

Just been catching up on this now. A bit crass when they refer to real life events/people but apart from that a really good series so far, has the magic of the some of the earlier series.


----------



## Sue (Apr 11, 2021)

Decision Dodger Buckles. I was feeling sorry for him but then...Jesus, Mary and Joseph .


Spoiler



Got to be Tommy Hunter, no?


----------



## mauvais (Apr 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> Decision Dodger Buckles. I was feeling sorry for him but then...Jesus, Mary and Joseph .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Why would this be a revelation at this point though?


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 11, 2021)

I half wondered if it could be that Jo and Kate are sisters, would explain the relationship angle being classic misdirection


----------



## tommers (Apr 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> Decision Dodger Buckles. I was feeling sorry for him but then...Jesus, Mary and Joseph .
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



What does? The person on the sheet at the end?


----------



## Sue (Apr 11, 2021)

mauvais said:


> Why would this be a revelation at this point though?





Spoiler



A very senior cop being related to a major crime figure? I think that'd be a revelation and a half at any point?


----------



## tommers (Apr 11, 2021)

Somebody will have freeze framed it and we'll know shortly.


----------



## tommers (Apr 11, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I thought it might be Anne-Marie from the last series initally.



Looking likely. 👍


----------



## mauvais (Apr 11, 2021)

The photo on the sheet was Davidson.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 11, 2021)

I thought the picture was Jo at the end; we haven’t seen what Ted has seen yet


----------



## mauvais (Apr 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> A very senior cop being related to a major crime figure? I think that'd be a revelation and a half at any point?


I feel like in this context it wouldn't be, really. What I'm expecting here is escalation and/or progress in the overarching conspiracy, and linking to a dead person doesn't cut it.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 11, 2021)

I MUST KNO!!!!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 11, 2021)

MOTHER OF GOD!  What an episode. 

Was sad enough to painstakingly pause on the sheet - photo is Jo.


----------



## Sue (Apr 11, 2021)

mauvais said:


> I feel like in this context it wouldn't be, really. What I'm expecting here is escalation and/or progress in the overarching conspiracy, and linking to a dead person doesn't cut it.


Whatever you say.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 11, 2021)

Forums are full of talk that Davidson is Hasting daughter from his relationship with Anne Marie McGillis....


----------



## Sue (Apr 11, 2021)

They're showing Between the Lines on BBC4 (episodes going onto iPlayer as they're shown) which follows an anti-corruption unit in the Met and was a precursor to LoD. From the earlier 90s and God, it's dated. But interesting from a historical point of view.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> They're showing Between the Lines on BBC4 (episodes going onto iPlayer as they're shown) which follows an anti-corruption unit in the Met and was a precursor to LoD. From the earlier 90s and God, it's dated. But interesting from a historical point of view.



I’ve been watching it, was too young the first time round. It’s a good watch, and I’m having fun playing spot the guest actor - Jim Carter and David Bradley in an episode last week.


----------



## tommers (Apr 11, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> Forums are full of talk that Davidson is Hasting daughter from his relationship with Anne Marie McGillis....


Yes. Exactly. It's him who is on the sheet.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 11, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> Forums are full of talk that Davidson is Hasting daughter from his relationship with Anne Marie McGillis....


In this theory who is the DNA match? It would presumably match Hastings, Corbett and McGillis, if records are held. I think that's a non starter. The match is a nominal - someone with a criminal record or caution but not a police officer.

By the way they showed us what is presumably Davidson's mother in episode 1:


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 11, 2021)

as an aside I loved the overhead camera shot of the white van as they zoomed out after the ambush


----------



## tommers (Apr 11, 2021)

Steve Arnott is a very good shot.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 11, 2021)

Also Tommy Hunter was 14 when Davidson was born.

Possibly we're looking at siblings but I'm struggling to think where this would take us. Up to someone like Patrick Fairbank and then back down?


----------



## mauvais (Apr 11, 2021)

On further thought I reckon it is Fairbank, who was in and left the police before DNA records, and was arrested and convicted so appears on a criminal database. He's alive and in HMP Blackthorn.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 11, 2021)

Wrong thread.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 12, 2021)

What an episode though! The third act was insane! One dramatic plot point after another. Pow-pow-pow!


I don’t think Davison can be related to a copper because they made a point of saying the match was on a different database to the one they found Jo’s dna on.  

Chloe is clearly gearing up to be a critical player, otherwise it’d be her that would’ve been shot by the sniper.  Lenny James’ daughter seemed likely, but to obscure that in the background checks would imply that she’s OCG and after watching her carefully in the shootout, I don’t buy it.  

Davison is a dead woman walking, though.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 12, 2021)

The highlight last night was wee Stevie Arnott constantly deleting without reading the emails from occ health regarding his drug test. Plus his dodgy back taking the full impact of the van crashing but still plugging the OCG sniper who’d conveniently perfectly set up a shot from overhead knowing in advance where the crashed van would come to a stop!



Spoiler: Davidson must be Tommy Hunter’s daughter surely??



[/SPOILER


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 12, 2021)

I said this to mr dovy in ep 1 



Spoiler



i think jo is John Corbett’s sister


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 12, 2021)

Also major hilarity at the Buckells text message exchanges revealed in his interview with AC-12:

“Will you show me your trunshion?”
“And my helmet”

Then wee Stevie concluding to Kate that the hapless Brummie “couldn’t organise a piss up in a brewery”

Finally, the quivering hand of Buckells adding milk to his tea in clink....

Brilliant stuff


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 12, 2021)

I enjoyed working out Buckell’s abbreviations for his suspect and witness ladyfriends


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 12, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I enjoyed working out Buckell’s abbreviations for his suspect and witness ladyfriends



There is some brilliant speculation on that going around.

FAF: I mean, come on...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> There is some brilliant speculation on that going around.
> 
> FAF: I mean, come on...


BJL is obvious, as is RGT


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 12, 2021)

Buckles is not a particularly complex man


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

So it’s Corbett who’s the relative according to the internet


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> BJL is obvious, as is RGT



Got BJL immediately but RGT required more puzzling...

Thinking about Buckell's sexting has almost erased the memory of his reference to 'jazz mags' in an earlier episode.

A LoD legend...


----------



## Babe Rainbow (Apr 12, 2021)

tommers said:


> Yes. Exactly. It's him who is on the sheet.


I don't think his reaction was that of somebody who has just discovered he has a secret daughter. Just shock that she is connected to a known person.


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 12, 2021)

Buckells was pulling some ace faces in the interview  Going fully in on 'Too dim for the O in OCG' defence 

Loved shouting IT'S NEIL FROM THE OFFICE as soon as I heard the voice recording  The SLUG


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## mauvais (Apr 12, 2021)

No. And Corbett was a police officer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

mauvais said:


> No. And Corbett was a police officer.


So?


----------



## mauvais (Apr 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> So?


Have you even watched the show?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

mauvais said:


> Have you even watched the show?


Yes, I watched it last night


----------



## mauvais (Apr 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, I watched it last night


The relative is not a police officer - they're found as a 'nominal' in another database, which means they were a suspect or convicted.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

mauvais said:


> The relative is not a police officer - they're found as a 'nominal' in another database, which means they were a suspect or convicted.


He’d be in there too


----------



## mauvais (Apr 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He’d be in there too


He would, but I think he'd be in the staff database first.



Spoiler: transcript



"This isn't the most significant finding, sir. As we know sir, officers' samples are stored on the system to avoid contamination of crime scenes. An officer's DNA isn't speculatively examined on a routine basis, and certainly wasn't back when Davidson joined the force [in 1999]. Because the DNA deposits detected at the house weren't assumed to relate solely to a police officer, they were compared against the whole system. The analysis detected partial matches to a nominal whose DNA is stored on other police databases. He's identified over the page."


----------



## Sue (Apr 12, 2021)

mauvais said:


> He would, but I think he'd be in the staff database first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



But then they did remove his fingerprints, DNA etc when he went undercover so maybe he wasn't in the police employee database...


----------



## Looby (Apr 12, 2021)

I think I need to watch last night’s episode again, I wasn’t concentrating enough. 😄


----------



## tommers (Apr 12, 2021)

Babe Rainbow said:


> I don't think his reaction was that of somebody who has just discovered he has a secret daughter. Just shock that she is connected to a known person.


Yeah it cant be him, he hasn't got a criminal record. Steve did say something about them being in a different database.  I've given up speculating*, just gonna wait until next week. 




*she's lisa mcqueen's sister


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

tommers said:


> Yeah it cant be him, he hasn't got a criminal record. Steve did say something about them being in a different database.  I've given up speculating*, just gonna wait until next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He may have a record undercover


----------



## tommers (Apr 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He may have a record undercover



Hastings?


----------



## tommers (Apr 12, 2021)

Hahaha, maybe the next page just says "H" in a big font.


----------



## Sue (Apr 12, 2021)

tommers said:


> Hahaha, maybe the next page just says "H" in a big font.


Or they don't tell us and it's the big reveal in the last episode...


----------



## moochedit (Apr 12, 2021)

Sue said:


> Or they don't tell us and it's the big reveal in the last episode...


Noooo!!!!!  they couldn't be that cruel could they?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

tommers said:


> Hastings?


Corbett


----------



## mauvais (Apr 12, 2021)

If you suppose it's Corbett, what's the relationship?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

mauvais said:


> If you suppose it's Corbett, what's the relationship?


Dunno, I don’t think it’s anyone either way. Will have to wait and see


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 12, 2021)

Five theories on who Line of Duty's Jo Davidson might be related to
					

Sunday night's highly entertaining episode ended on a cliffhanger, with the revelation that Kelly MacDonald's antagonist is related to someone shocking. But who could it be?




					www.gq-magazine.co.uk


----------



## mauvais (Apr 12, 2021)

Is there somewhere I can bet on this? Because it's Fairbank and everyone is stupid.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2021)

mauvais said:


> Is there somewhere I can bet on this? Because it's Fairbank and everyone is stupid.


i think Spymaster's running a book on this


----------



## likesfish (Apr 12, 2021)

who came up with the plan, here are some reactivated guns go ambush the armed cops who get the latest in Gucci death tech and loads of training.?
   That seems like a suicide mission and turned out to be one


----------



## moochedit (Apr 12, 2021)

likesfish said:


> who came up with the plan, here are some reactivated guns go ambush the armed cops who get the latest in Gucci death tech and loads of training.?
> That seems like a suicide mission and turned out to be one



It was just a distraction so i don't think the OCG wasted their "best people" on the job.

Edit - are you on about the bookie job or the attack on the police convoy?


----------



## likesfish (Apr 12, 2021)

moochedit said:


> It was just a distraction so i don't think the OCG wasted their "best people" on the job.
> 
> Edit - are you on about the bookie job or the attack on the police convoy?


attack on the police convoy that seemed to be organized but by utter fuckwits especially as the OSG had the rat murdered in prison made the whole ambush utterly unnecessary unless you had some minions you wanted to get rid of. 😈


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 12, 2021)

likesfish said:


> attack on the police convoy that seemed to be organized but by utter fuckwits especially as the OSG had the rat murdered in prison made the whole ambush utterly unnecessary unless you had some minions you wanted to get rid of. 😈



Thought it was pretty impressive myself given the disgraced lawyer was being moved in secret. Given the 10 mins they had to plan it they had the stinger ready, a sniper perfectly located for where the van would stop after sliding down the road and two cars full of G’s ready to die in, as you say, a wholly unnecessary assault. Not bad...


----------



## Sue (Apr 12, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Thought it was pretty impressive myself given the disgraced lawyer was being moved in secret. Given the 10 mins they had to plan it they had the stinger ready, a sniper perfectly located for where the van would stop after sliding down the road and two cars full of G’s ready to die in, as you say, *a wholly unnecessary assault.* Not bad...


Well they didn't know if he was going to tell all which is why they went after him on the way to AC-12, no?


----------



## bimble (Apr 12, 2021)

How come you're all watching it already with a week of waiting in between instead of waiting so you can binge the lot  ?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 12, 2021)

Sue said:


> Well they didn't know if he was going to tell all which is why they went after him on the way to AC-12, no?



yeah, but he’d spoken to AC-12 already (and the journalist) and therefore if they were worried he was going to blab they could have offed him in the prison within seconds.


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 12, 2021)

bimble said:


> How come you're all watching it already with a week of waiting in between instead of waiting so you can binge the lot  ?


hiding from the prince philip frenzy


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

bimble said:


> How come you're all watching it already with a week of waiting in between instead of waiting so you can binge the lot  ?


Cos this is the best way to view television


----------



## Sue (Apr 12, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> yeah, but he’d spoken to AC-12 already (and the journalist) and therefore if they were worried he was going to blab they could have offed him in the prison within seconds.


Yeah but there was a warder there for the AC-12 interview so they knew he hadn't said anything. But yeah, think the Vella call was mentioned then so 🤷‍♀️.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 12, 2021)

bimble said:


> How come you're all watching it already with a week of waiting in between instead of waiting so you can binge the lot  ?


Some shows are still “water cooler tv”. If you don’t keep up with broadcast dates, you miss out on discussions on social/ with colleagues.  Plus, those discussions can be hard to avoid so spoilers are a risk.


----------



## bimble (Apr 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos this is the best way to view television


I agree in principle but nope, haven't got the patience, I'd forget all about it one week to the next .


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 12, 2021)

It occurs to me that opening the armoured van to extract the passengers under gunfire was a bonkers strategy, even without there being a sniper.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2021)

bimble said:


> How come you're all watching it already with a week of waiting in between instead of waiting so you can binge the lot  ?


In my case, weakness. I caved in last week and watched the first three. It does mean I can now look at this thread.  

This week's episode felt very Covidy. 'Shall we sit outside in the cold?"


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

A curse upon bingeing. It has ruined those moments


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 12, 2021)

Part of the fun is the speculating between episodes and if you binge you can't indulge in that. Bring on the podcasts and recaps


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

bimble said:


> I agree in principle but nope, haven't got the patience, I'd forget all about it one week to the next .


Aye, there’s that. But I can’t take in too much information in one go. Can manage two at the most. Have been doing that with Unforgotten, which is just about manageable


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 12, 2021)

You know what I like about line of duty? How distant and awkward they all are with each other, intercut with the occasional personal meltdown that manages to spew out into the work environment. I can relate to that so bad


----------



## Wilf (Apr 12, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The highlight last night was wee Stevie Arnott constantly deleting without reading the emails from occ health regarding his drug test. Plus his dodgy back taking the full impact of the van crashing but still plugging the OCG sniper who’d conveniently perfectly set up a shot from overhead knowing in advance where the crashed van would come to a stop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very impressed by everybody's memories on this thread and insights into links with previous series.  But when it comes to codeine, I've finally found something I can contribute on!  Anyway, the premise of the 'fine old pickle' he's about to face over the drug test is along the lines he couldn't tell the docs he still has issues from his accident (impotence) as they'd not have signed him back for work. As a result, he has to get painkillers by trawling round the various chemists and in an episode or so he's going to get found out.  The plot device is this will presumably lead to a suspension, just at some critical moment.

A just about plausible device, but doesn't really hold water. Regardless of what he's told the docs, he's got a bad back and is buying over the counter painkillers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> You know what I like about line of duty? How distant and awkward they all are with each other, intercut with the occasional personal meltdown that manages to spew out into the work environment. I can relate to that so bad


I thought that was just the poor acting


----------



## cybershot (Apr 12, 2021)

bimble said:


> How come you're all watching it already with a week of waiting in between instead of waiting so you can binge the lot  ?



because it’s too difficult to avoid spoilers.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 12, 2021)

Wilf said:


> I'm very impressed by everybody's memories on this thread and insights into links with previous series.  But when it comes to codeine, I've finally found something I can contribute on!  Anyway, the premise of the 'fine old pickle' he's about to face over the drug test is along the lines he couldn't tell the docs he still has issues from his accident (impotence) as they'd not have signed him back for work. As a result, he has to get painkillers by trawling round the various chemists and in an episode or so he's going to get found out.  The plot device is this will presumably lead to a suspension, just at some critical moment.
> 
> A just about plausible device, but doesn't really hold water. Regardless of what he's told the docs, he's got a bad back and is buying over the counter painkillers.


That's true but in one episode he went on a little journey buying them from multiple shops presumably to avoid whatever limit they place on the things, like to prevent someone somehow ODing on paracetamol, Haliborange or whatever.

He wouldn't be done for anything criminal but I guess they would remove him from duty if they knew about his chronic pain issues, and the job is all he has left one day from retirement etc etc


----------



## Wilf (Apr 12, 2021)

mauvais said:


> That's true but in one episode he went on a little journey buying them from multiple shops presumably to avoid whatever limit they place on the things, like to prevent someone somehow ODing on paracetamol, Haliborange or whatever.
> 
> He wouldn't be done for anything criminal but I guess they would remove him from duty if they knew about his chronic pain issues, and the job is all he has left one day from retirement etc etc


Yeah, the multiple purchases of pills + cough medicine is the way to go.  But even if he hasn't told the docs his back was still bad, he was known to have been partially paralysed, so it wouldn't have been much of an issues if he ended up showing codeine in his bloods.  Just seems a bit tenuous for something they are setting up as a significant plot device.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 12, 2021)

By the by, my one insight on the whole series, which I imagine was done pages ago:



Spoiler: DS Chris Lomax looks like he's...



... making an effort to impersonate Dot Cotton - accent and slight drawl. It would be a bit too heavy handed if he turned out to be his son.  The writer having a little game with us?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

Is anyone listening to the Obsessed podcast with Craig Parkinson (Caddy from the first three series)? It’s good


----------



## mauvais (Apr 12, 2021)

Lomax is just trying to keep a low profile and not get shot dead before the super transfers him back to Man Like Mobeen.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> You know what I like about line of duty? How distant and awkward they all are with each other, intercut with the occasional personal meltdown that manages to spew out into the work environment. I can relate to that so bad


That's why the covidy filming regs don't really spoil it that much. They just stand a little further apart while they're being awkward.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2021)

Never seen it, any good?


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Is anyone listening to the Obsessed podcast with Craig Parkinson (Caddy from the first three series)? It’s good


Yes, and Shrine of Duty too.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Never seen it, any good?


Ach. If that's true, you have a great big treat ahead of you. 

I avoided it for years thinking it would be a bit too BBC. It's not. 

Start at the beginning.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2021)

One thing that I still can’t get over after 6 series is Compston’s crap London accent


----------



## Sue (Apr 12, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Ach. If that's true, you have a great big treat ahead of you.
> 
> I avoided it for years thinking it would be a bit too BBC. It's not.
> 
> Start at the beginning.


This. It's all on iPlayer -- start at season 1 and pay attention...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2021)

I binged it from the start in the lead-up to series six. Some of the payoffs from earlier series are fantastic when you see it again. Little things, all the way through. eg



Spoiler



Hastings, Series 1, 'Nobody's blacker than me, son.' 

Series _5_, we get Hastings' backstory as a Catholic in the RUC.


----------



## belboid (Apr 12, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I’ve been watching it, was too young the first time round. It’s a good watch, and I’m having fun playing spot the guest actor - Jim Carter and David Bradley in an episode last week.


Eddie Tudorpole in the one I’m watching now


----------



## Sue (Apr 12, 2021)

belboid said:


> Eddie Tudorpole in the one I’m watching now


Ray Winstone and Michael Angelis were in the ones I just watched.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Apr 13, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Never seen it, any good?


yes, though not entirely plausible: for example

1) There is no real equivalent of anything like AC12, so wish-fulfilment.

2) The author clearly doesn't know too much about prisons, take the treatment in last night's episode

--if the decision was made to remove the bent lawyer from prison, they would have done it late at night, with minimal notice, only confiding in the Number 1 Governor: its known as 'ghosting'
--Buckles, when placed into prison would not have been placed on the ordinary wing, but as a high-ranking copper in the Segregation Unit (not even with the Rule 45 prisoners), in fact he would normally have been held at a prison 'out of area' anyway.
--when Arnott was interviewing the bent lawyer, a prison officer would not have been in earshot.

And then the plausibility issue re the ex-lawyer: surely he would not have been so stupid to think (as the plot indicates) the OCG would not think he had grassed?  He would have been a marked man and in any event it would have been reasonable to place him back in the Seg Unit too, given what had happened, and/or at the very least moved to a different prison entirely.

But all that said, the show is highly entertaining & well worth watching.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Apr 13, 2021)

Wilf said:


> I'm very impressed by everybody's memories on this thread and insights into links with previous series.  But when it comes to codeine, I've finally found something I can contribute on!  Anyway, the premise of the 'fine old pickle' he's about to face over the drug test is along the lines he couldn't tell the docs he still has issues from his accident (impotence) as they'd not have signed him back for work. As a result, he has to get painkillers by trawling round the various chemists and in an episode or so he's going to get found out.  The plot device is this will presumably lead to a suspension, just at some critical moment.
> 
> A just about plausible device, but doesn't really hold water. Regardless of what he's told the docs, he's got a bad back and is buying over the counter painkillers.


I agree: he could certainly get an Occ Health Referral & in any event the MDT would be looking for street heroin: and will differentiate between that and the opioids Arnott was bingeing on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2021)

He must have terrible constipation - counterproductive considering the state of his back. I speak from experience


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 13, 2021)

I think the issue would be more that the way he handled the codiene thing left him open to blackmail and makes his character questionable in the eyes of others rather than whether it's actually technically a problem that he was taking it. Think about Hasting's laptop in an earlier series and all the drama that caused


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2021)

Larry O'Hara said:


> I agree: he could certainly get an Occ Health Referral & in any event the MDT would be looking for street heroin: and will differentiate between that and the opioids Arnott was bingeing on.


He has also fibbed to his bosses tho, not telling management about his ongoing injury which could - and undoubtedly will - lead to a significant risk to the health and safety of others


----------



## likesfish (Apr 13, 2021)

The "sniper" had one job and fucked it up
Leaning out the window beginners mistake.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 13, 2021)

im enjoying it and trying to zone out the implausibly ridiculous - and regular - pitched battles between OCGs and cops - the OCG gunpersons seem to constitute a balaclaverd army of highly armed but highly expendable minions ready to regularly go toe to toe with the cops. And said massive shoot outs - which leave dead bodies all over the streets - are barely referenced afterwards when they would be MASSIVE NEWS for weeks - much bigger than the murder investigation into the death of a journalist. Gangsters with obvious inside information attacking a police convoy in order to take out a potential witness - I dont think the response would be "lets  scale back this operation" - it would be the number 1 agenda item for the government with huge resources devoted to it. Its nonsense on stilts the more i think about it.
LODs strength is based on the building of tension as the characters writhe on the pin of interviews, evidence  and procedural twists - and you need to create  a believable universe for that to work. The Action movie bollocks just detracts from that. 

Also - buckles would be on remand and (as pointed out above) kept away from other prisoners.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Apr 13, 2021)

belboid said:


> He has also fibbed to his bosses tho, not telling management about his ongoing injury which could - and undoubtedly will - lead to a significant risk to the health and safety of others


Agree: and sleeping with the blonde woman will taint any forensic evidence obtained. Not v bright


----------



## Babe Rainbow (Apr 16, 2021)

bimble said:


> How come you're all watching it already with a week of waiting in between instead of waiting so you can binge the lot  ?


Because it's virtually impossible to avoid spoilers once it's been broadcast.


----------



## bimble (Apr 16, 2021)

Babe Rainbow said:


> Because it's virtually impossible to avoid spoilers once it's been broadcast.


I don’t find that, suppose it depends where you look. I’ll just watch them when they’re all there.


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 16, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> are barely referenced afterwards when they would be MASSIVE NEWS for weeks - much bigger than the murder investigation into the death of a journalist. Gangsters with obvious inside information attacking a police convoy in order to take out a potential witness - I dont think the response would be "lets  scale back this operation"



On the contrary (why am I saying that in the Hastings voice? Is that a regular phrase of his?), it just goes to show the breadth of reach of the OCG into the echelons of not only Police, but Govt and News organisations.   

BENT MPs and BENT JOURNOs, as well as BENT COPPERS. Who'd have thought it?


----------



## cybershot (Apr 16, 2021)

Babe Rainbow said:


> Because it's virtually impossible to avoid spoilers once it's been broadcast.



Couldn’t even go on the bbc main site earlier this week without a massive picture of who is guest starring in this weeks episode. Fucking idiots.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 16, 2021)

This is quite a good whole show summary although it has an extremely jarring transition from very funny intro to very grim detail.









						Line of Duty Timeline: How Does Marcus Thurwell Fit in to the OCG's History? - Den of Geek
					

This Line of Duty timeline shows where new character Marcus Thurwell, the Lawrence Christopher conspiracy, and Jo Davidson's family fit into the story as we know it




					www.denofgeek.com


----------



## Sue (Apr 18, 2021)

Now we're sucking diesel!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 18, 2021)

So 



Spoiler



who pulled a double tap?


----------



## Sue (Apr 18, 2021)

Dovydaitis said:


> So
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Hopefully Kate. Or maybe it was the cavalry...


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 18, 2021)

That was good!


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 18, 2021)

I also found the percentage of late 80s coppers with moustaches to be quite pleasing.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 18, 2021)

Big episode 5 spoiler...



Spoiler: Spoiler



I guess...Jo shot Rayn


----------



## mauvais (Apr 18, 2021)

I guess we've all learnt what homozygosity is tonight.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 18, 2021)

mauvais said:


> I guess we've all learnt what homozygosity is tonight.



Have we - I still don’t exactly know how she’s related to Tommy Hunter as I don’t think they said


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2021)

mauvais said:


> I guess we've all learnt what homozygosity is tonight.


I knew that but only cos I'm dizygotic and did GCSE Biology


----------



## cybershot (Apr 18, 2021)

Both be shot. Ryan will die and ocg will bump off Davidson


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Have we - I still don’t exactly know how she’s related to Tommy Hunter as I don’t think they said


She's his sister - homozygotic means from both parents


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2021)

Massive Stephen Lawrence references here obv


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2021)

Sue said:


> Now we're sucking diesel!


wtf does that even mean?


----------



## mauvais (Apr 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> She's his sister - homozygotic means from both parents


It means more than that, doesn't it? Siblings would normally be 50% and they're commenting on it being unusually high and "worse than that".

Suggests incest, I think, but I'm no expert.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 18, 2021)

Where else has definitely been mis-spelled like it was on Davidsons secure screen? 

I'm sure I've seen that plot line before?


----------



## mauvais (Apr 18, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> Where else has definitely been mis-spelled like it was on Davidsons secure screen?
> 
> I'm sure I've seen that plot line before?


The Corbett series where Hastings was running the laptop for a bit and spelt it the same way.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 18, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> Where else has definitely been mis-spelled like it was on Davidsons secure screen?
> 
> I'm sure I've seen that plot line before?


Last series using the laptop with Lisa McQueen and John Corbett


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 18, 2021)

Apparently there were two gunshots, but as Danny Waldron would tell you, gunshot witnesses are often confused by echos and the number of sounds following discharge of firearms!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 18, 2021)

Spoiler



what do we think about Carmichael being H?


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 18, 2021)

Dovydaitis said:


> Last series using the laptop with Lisa McQueen and John Corbett


We've seen Hastings spell it that way too.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 18, 2021)

Dovydaitis said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> what do we think about Carmichael being H?


Nah, she's just a tool being played (again) by higher ups.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 18, 2021)

Interesting that Ted called Kate “my officer” has she been undercover all this time?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 18, 2021)

Dovydaitis said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> what do we think about Carmichael being H?





Spoiler: Spoiler



Felt like they were trying to lead us up that path but ultimately not convinced.


----------



## Sue (Apr 18, 2021)

mauvais said:


> Nah, she's just a tool being played (again) by higher ups.





Spoiler



Or her maiden name could start with an h. She's great though -- so smug and  awful.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 18, 2021)

Dovydaitis said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> what do we think about Carmichael being H?





Spoiler






> Reckon she wouldn't mis-spell definitely.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 18, 2021)

Her of the mouth full of vinegar half-smile


----------



## Sue (Apr 18, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Her of the mouth full of vinegar half-smile


That's clearly because she's been sucking diesel....


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 18, 2021)

Or she’s caught a sprat rather than trying to land a mackerel


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 18, 2021)

She is great, though. I thought she'd probably turn up again.

ETA: As sue already said. Damn spoilers.


----------



## Sue (Apr 18, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> She is great, though. I thought she'd probably turn up again.


Yeah, when I saw she was in the credits at the start I was ooooooooooh.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Apr 18, 2021)

Not a bad episode: just love the meaningful stares between Davidson & Pilkington. Did Kate have her mobile on transmit? Hope so. I quite like her actually...(or should that be liked?)


----------



## mauvais (Apr 18, 2021)

There's a post-it note to confirm an earlier theory.


----------



## tommers (Apr 18, 2021)

Whoa.


----------



## tommers (Apr 18, 2021)

Unfortunately I can't find where he says that. Steve says "racist elements" to him when he's interviewing him in prison but that's all I could see. 

Good anagram though.


----------



## belboid (Apr 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Massive Stephen Lawrence references here obv


It is a mix of Stephen Lawrence and Christopher Alder (hence the name).

In the Alder case, he had been in a fight outside a club and was taken to hospital, under arrest. The hospital released him into police custody and they took him to a cell where, with his pants around his ankles from being dragged in there, he was left despite blood coming from his mouth. Officers were heard saying that they thought he was faking and then making monkey noises. There was, eventually, a prosecution but the judge ordered them to be found not guilty, and they retired before any further action could be taken.

Eleven years later, the police found his body in their mortuary.  They had released the wrong body to be buried, that of a 77 year old woman.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 22, 2021)

Apparently, the S6 trailer (which I didn't take any notice of as I wasn't a fan at the time) spoilt the aftermath of the shootout, but it matches my expectations anyhoo.



Spoiler



Ryan the Scrote is lying dead, with Fleming and Davidson in the searchlight of Hasting's helicopter


----------



## cybershot (Apr 22, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Apparently, the S6 trailer (which I didn't take any notice of as I wasn't a fan at the time) spoilt the aftermath of the shootout, but it matches my expectations anyhoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



yep expected outcome of a series that constantly sends us round in circles every series. Looking forward to what the cliffhanger is so we can all look forward to another series of same story slightly different ending but all key people are dead.


----------



## bimble (Apr 25, 2021)

started it now, was planning to annoy the thread by asking inane questions but tbh its a bit dull isn't it. And Kelly McDonald doesn't make a very convincing psychopath at all imo. Will plod on but very underwhelmed so far.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2021)

bimble said:


> started it now, was planning to annoy the thread by asking inane questions but tbh its a bit dull isn't it. And Kelly McDonald doesn't make a very convincing psychopath at all imo. Will plod on but very underwhelmed so far.


Perhaps cos she’s not?


----------



## bimble (Apr 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Perhaps cos she’s not?


spoilers!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 25, 2021)

bimble said:


> started it now, was planning to annoy the thread by asking inane questions but tbh its a bit dull isn't it. And Kelly McDonald doesn't make a very convincing psychopath at all imo. Will plod on but very underwhelmed so far.


First episode left me underwhelmed too. I’m also not a huge fan of Kelly McDonald, feel she only has one role in her that she keeps wheeling out


----------



## Sue (Apr 25, 2021)

bimble said:


> started it now, was planning to annoy the thread by asking inane questions but tbh its a bit dull isn't it. And Kelly McDonald doesn't make a very convincing psychopath at all imo. Will plod on but very underwhelmed so far.


The point surely is that the police protagonist in each season hasn't been a psychopath, more someone caught up in events that have escalated seriously from their original mistake/involvement. So grey rather than black and white. Which is much more interesting.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2021)

bimble said:


> spoilers!


It’s line of duty , nothing is as it seems so possibly not a spoiler , and I know as much as you so far...


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 25, 2021)

I'm finding it very hard to watch the scenes with that actor putting on that terrible scouse accent, it's total cringe.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> I'm finding it very hard to watch the scenes with that actor putting on that terrible scouse accent, it's total cringe.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 25, 2021)

bimble said:


> started it now, was planning to annoy the thread by asking inane questions but tbh its a bit dull isn't it. And Kelly McDonald doesn't make a very convincing psychopath at all imo. Will plod on but very underwhelmed so far.


Spoilers: it remains dull and badly acted.  I’ve still watched them all though


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Massive Stephen Lawrence references here obv


Mixed in with Christopher Alder, was a bit in two minds about it tbh!
e2a mentioned already


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 25, 2021)

I don't even understand it at all.


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 25, 2021)

That's the whole point, you're never meant to understand it.

In the words of Ted Hastings " Jesus, Mary and Joseph and the wee donkey..."


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 25, 2021)

So. 

Thurwell must be who Jo believed to be her father (until she found out it was Tommy). 

And Carmichael is “pragmatic” does that mean she knows Kate is connected to the OCG. I feel like Carmichael is a bag-carrier and surely Osborne who we haven’t yet seen on screen (only in video footage) is the bad guy? Or is the constant reference to “the fourth man” a red herring as actually it’s a woman and hence could be Carmichael, Kate or Wise? 

No answers yet but so many theories


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 25, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> That's the whole point, you're never meant to understand it.
> 
> In the words of Ted Hastings " Jesus, Mary and Joseph and the little donkey..."


Do like that the tedism keeps growing


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 25, 2021)

Jed writes him some real crackers.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 25, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> So.
> 
> Thurwell must be who Jo believed to be her father (until she found out it was Tommy).
> 
> ...





Spoiler: I think



that Kate is the fourth man. At first I thought it was a con about it being Steve’s place/car. Carmichael believes what the CC is feeding her. He is dodgy and involved, but still think Kate is heading it. That, or the OCG is imploding


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 25, 2021)

Stolen from the twitter...


----------



## mauvais (Apr 25, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> So.
> 
> Thurwell must be who Jo believed to be her father (until she found out it was Tommy).
> 
> ...


I think you're right about Thurwell but it's never going to be Kate.

Carmichael isn't significant enough to be the head of anything and is either sticking to a specific task in pursuit of personal career gain or is actually honest and about to blow up her boss at a time of her choosing, and doesn't want that compromised ahead of schedule. And "pragmatic" was basically "this isn't worth my time fucking about with".

I think we did meet Osborne properly much earlier on in the serieseseses. He wasn't always the chief.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 25, 2021)

Also, forgot about this, what's under the floor?


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 25, 2021)

Yeah, he was Steve’s boss in series 1, he’s not been on screen this series though



mauvais said:


> Also, forgot about this, what's under the floor?



Lindsey Denton’s fringe?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 25, 2021)

mauvais said:


> Also, forgot about this, what's under the floor?





Spoiler: Spoiler



Carly Kirk, I think


----------



## mauvais (Apr 25, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Carly Kirk, I think


She's not dead although she was last seen getting a Stena ferry so might as well be.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 25, 2021)

mauvais said:


> She's not dead although she was last seen getting a Stena ferry so might as well be.


Ahhh, I remeber the scene with the burrying under the concrete, but cant place the specifics.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 25, 2021)

It all just feels like they make it up as they go along, adding as many obfuscations and characters as possible to stop you noticing that the story is utter nonsense. The only real, true mystery is why I keep on watching it despite being desperately bored by the meandering bullshit.  And that’s totally on me.


----------



## Sue (Apr 25, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> So.
> 
> Thurwell must be who Jo believed to be her father (until she found out it was Tommy).
> 
> ...


 No surely pragmatic is that she knows it was Kate who shot Ryan but isn't going to make a deal of it cos Jo's implicated in so much other stuff.


----------



## Sue (Apr 25, 2021)

Dovydaitis said:


> Spoiler: I think
> 
> 
> 
> that Kate is the fourth man. At first I thought it was a con about it being Steve’s place/car. Carmichael believes what the CC is feeding her. He is dodgy and involved, but still think Kate is heading it. That, or the OCG is imploding


No, Kate was a DC at the start of the whole thing so not senior enough surely.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 25, 2021)

> surely pragmatic is that she knows it was Kate who shot Ryan but isn't going to make a deal of it cos Jo's implicated in so much other stuff.





Spoiler: Spoiler



Yes, she knows it was Kate but presumably doesnt want the paperwork. Although to be honest I didnt understand why Kate and Jo went on the run,surely calling it in and being honest i.e.  'he's involved in the gang, was pointing a gun at me and about to shoot, so it was self defence' would have explained away Ryans death without any drama.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 25, 2021)

Sue said:


> No, Kate was a DC at the start of the whole thing so not senior enough surely.


Foot in all camps though and under the radar.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 25, 2021)

I thought it was the last one of the series.  Apparently not, because that would be the most anti-climactic one ever.  

Hmm.  Dunno.  Carmichael- who I normally love - is becoming implausibly rabid about not pursuing wider corruption.  I don’t think she’s part of it, just that she plays the political game... but she is Anti Corruption.  “Chasing bent coppers” is in her blood too.  And even if she thinks Ted is bent would she really back away from actual, viable leads towards a high up bent copper/massive conspiracy?


Is James Nesbitt really not going to be in it, I wonder?  That’s a fun bit of production misdirection if so.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Apr 25, 2021)

bimble said:


> started it now, was planning to annoy the thread by asking inane questions but tbh its a bit dull isn't it. And Kelly McDonald doesn't make a very convincing psychopath at all imo. Will plod on but very underwhelmed so far.


No surprise: perhaps it is too nuanced for you.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Apr 25, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Mixed in with Christopher Alder, was a bit in two minds about it tbh!
> e2a mentioned already


and of course Veronica Guerin


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Apr 25, 2021)

kabbes said:


> It all just feels like they make it up as they go along, adding as many obfuscations and characters as possible to stop you noticing that the story is utter nonsense. The only real, true mystery is why I keep on watching it despite being desperately bored by the meandering bullshit.  And that’s totally on me.


It isn't nonsense but I did see an interview with Mercurio somewhere when he said as the series started he hadn't yet worked out the end.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Apr 25, 2021)

Sue said:


> No, Kate was a DC at the start of the whole thing so not senior enough surely.


she's great: can interrogate me anytime!


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 26, 2021)

I've not seen the full episode yet (Mrs o87 had to go to bed cos she's got work in the morn) but can we have 'Jesus, Mary, Joseph, and the wee Donkey' on a tshirt please?


----------



## Supine (Apr 26, 2021)

kabbes said:


> It all just feels like they make it up as they go along, adding as many obfuscations and characters as possible to stop you noticing that the story is utter nonsense. The only real, true mystery is why I keep on watching it despite being desperately bored by the meandering bullshit.  And that’s totally on me.



That could be my review of the Game Of Thrones books


----------



## bimble (Apr 26, 2021)

Larry O'Hara said:


> No surprise: perhaps it is too nuanced for you.


Yes.


Larry O'Hara said:


> she's great: can interrogate me anytime!


Ok Larry.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 26, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I thought it was the last one of the series.  Apparently not, because that would be the most anti-climactic one ever.
> 
> Hmm.  Dunno.  Carmichael- who I normally love - is becoming implausibly rabid about not pursuing wider corruption.  I don’t think she’s part of it, just that she plays the political game... but she is Anti Corruption.  “Chasing bent coppers” is in her blood too.  And even if she thinks Ted is bent would she really back away from actual, viable leads towards a high up bent copper/massive conspiracy?



it’s all her ruse to smoke out the bent bastards. She’s too clever to be a cog in the OCG, too awful to be H (if H is even real)

I agree though that not casting Nesbitt in an acting role was a good move


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 26, 2021)

Larry O'Hara said:


> she's great: can interrogate me anytime!



thanks for sharing, Larry


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 26, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> I've not seen the full episode yet (Mrs o87 had to go to bed cos she's got work in the morn) but can we have 'Jesus, Mary, Joseph, and the wee Donkey' on a tshirt please?



I’ll give you oppression, instead of a T-shirt


----------



## oryx (Apr 26, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I agree though that not casting Nesbitt in an acting role was a good move



Dunno why but when me and OH saw his mugshot we fell about laughing.

I love LoD - it's genuinely thrilling - but the constant references in the stories to previous series make it hard to follow.

I've seen all of it, and still have to rack my brains to think who Tommy Hunter was (and brains having been duly racked I still don't have a clue!).


----------



## Petcha (Apr 26, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Is James Nesbitt really not going to be in it, I wonder?  That’s a fun bit of production misdirection if so.



I assume this was written before international travel become difficult/impossible. Hence why they've desperately filled up the messing space with tedious interview scenes. A little Spanish trip would have livened up this a bit. It's not been a great season.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 26, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I assume this was written before international travel become difficult/impossible. Hence why they've desperately filled up the messing space with tedious interview scenes. A little Spanish trip would have livened up this a bit. It's not been a great season.


Whilst I agree that it’s not the best season, the interview scenes are what make LoD stand out, imo. They’re some of the best interrogations on tv.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 26, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I agree though that not casting Nesbitt in an acting role was a good move



There are some theories that the Spanish Policeman in the raid on Thurwells House had some suspiciously recognisable eyebrows...


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 26, 2021)

Another theory is that Chris “ickey’s bookies” Lomax is one of the 5 skinheads who attacked Lawrence Christopher. Not sure Chris would be old enough as the suspects DOB would be 1983, Chris seems early 30s at most to me


----------



## tommers (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm really confused about why Kate & Jo ran away.


----------



## Sue (Apr 26, 2021)

tommers said:


> I'm really confused about why Kate & Jo ran away.


Because they were worried that a corrupt firearms officer would take them out if they were discovered with a dead Pilkington? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## tommers (Apr 26, 2021)

Sue said:


> Because they were worried that a corrupt firearms officer would take them out if they were discovered with a dead Pilkington? 🤷‍♀️


Yeah... maybe.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 26, 2021)

This season is a bit daft IMO. It doesn't seem to be going anywhere and they seem to add plot points for no reason. I get the impression that Mercurio hasn't actually decided who H is, let alone written the script that explains it. 

Also, the OCG has apparently splintered and broken up but it can still seemingly control multiple high up police and get together small heavily armed militias whenever they need to have a shootout.

It was never the most believable series in the world but it seems to be hell bent on having the most bonkers storylines ever created in this season.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 26, 2021)

tommers said:


> I'm really confused about why Kate & Jo ran away.



And then went to Gail Vellas house for seemingly no reason. Then to the printing place to point out that terrys flat overlooked it. Yeah we know. Then the ''I'm not bent, let me caress your gun briefly" just to take the blame for Pilkingtons murder. Why couldn't Kate explain that he was pointing a gun at her? And there is no way forensic will agree that because Jo was stood next to Kate when the gun was fired, that led to the residue on her arm because a) there would also be residue on Jo's arm b) the way the residue had landed on Kates arm would be consistent with her firing the gun, not Jo.

It's just not at all believable.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 26, 2021)

Also pondering the "pragmatism" point, I suppose it shows how despite all the posturing about "the letter of the law"/"regs is regs" stuff, there's always some shades of grey & turning a blind eye to things when it's convenient. Also means theres now some dirt on a main character that might come out in future.

Dont think we'll find out who H is next week but personally I hope this is the last season and they axe it now - Im enjoying it despite some of the silliness but end it before it becomes a proper paraody of itself.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 26, 2021)

One other thing, why was there no blood around that guy's bullet wounds?


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 26, 2021)

I still reckon Ryan’s mum is h


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Apr 26, 2021)

I really enjoy Line of Duty but the major break from reality is that things just happen too fast. All of a sudden van loads of armed cops appear out of nowhere, driving at high speed, blocking roads, firing guns. Next day, back to work as normal, interview with suspects involving zillions of photos etc, all numbered in confusing ways, and everybody, everybody, is fully up to speed with all this. The next day. Does no-one on LoD ever take time off, get colds, forget things? Who does all that ironing?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 26, 2021)

I’m still shocked at the concept of police officers telling fibs. Totally undermined everything I believe in.


----------



## metalguru (Apr 26, 2021)

That was a bit of a poor episode. Kate runs away rather than say she was lured to her intended murder. And the interrogation scene, which is normally tense and dramatic, was actually really dull - "no comment".


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 26, 2021)

I assume this is the last season?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 26, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Next day, back to work as normal, interview with suspects involving zillions of photos etc, all numbered in confusing ways, and everybody, everybody, is fully up to speed with all this. The next day. Does no-one on LoD ever take time off, get colds, forget things? Who does all that ironing?



Bet there's an army of hardworking, underpaid admin staff working round the clock to prep and organise everything for the 'higher ups' on demend. No bloody recognition for them, of course!


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 26, 2021)

I think Carmichael is too obvious a baddie, it would be more surprising if she ended up helping Hastings at the eleventh hour, so that's what I think will happen. Thurwell must be who Jo thought was her Dad, unless she thinks her Dad is Osbourne. 

eta. Kate and Jo ran away as Jo knows she'll be killed if she tells the truth and Kate knows there's an OCG conspiracy to kill her involving corrupt police officers. They both had something to gain from talking to one another without outside interference (plus they might fancy each other).


----------



## tommers (Apr 26, 2021)

There is no way that was thurwell's body.


----------



## Chz (Apr 26, 2021)

> I think Carmichael is too obvious a baddie


If she had a moustache, she'd twirl it. A bit pantomime for me.


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 26, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Also pondering the "pragmatism" point, I suppose it shows how despite all the posturing about "the letter of the law"/"regs is regs" stuff, there's always some shades of grey & turning a blind eye to things when it's convenient.



The writers _really_ gloss over Ted's lies and grey areas. When Steve suspects Ted stole (and then, assumedly denied the allegation) the 50k to give to Mrs Corbett (if I've understood it correctly  ), it barely gets a shrug.

I thought it was in danger of just turning into a Ted meme-athon. But they are metering the gems out at an acceptable rate 

That said, I couldn't give a shit about the quality of the writing or acting tbh. Just loving the EVENT TELLY-ness of it all. It's like the World Cup 

I reckon they (well, I am) are really regretting the Arnott drug storyline. Going to ease precious seconds of the season wrap up to deal with such a dead end outcome or squeeze in something implausible (true to form though it may be, etc).


----------



## kabbes (Apr 26, 2021)

Ah yes, Steve’s bad back.  Which doesn’t prevent him from jumping down from places or up onto things, or from getting in his hands and knees or running all over the place. Neither does it apparently cause him any pain whatsoever except for the specific moments — always by himself — that the script requires him to grimace and reach for a pill.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 26, 2021)

Fell asleep three times watching that


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 26, 2021)

Ted Striker said:


> The writers _really_ gloss over Ted's lies and grey areas. When Steve suspects Ted stole (and then, assumedly denied the allegation) the 50k to give to Mrs Corbett (if I've understood it correctly  ), it barely gets a shrug.


As I understand it Steve hasnt told anyone except Kate, but is suspicious and monitoring Ted (the search was illegal so probably inadmissible as evidence), which allows the writers to lead us up that garden path of Ted being H after all, which is a dead end and overdone - we did that last season let it go. 

Agree with the Event Telly aspect, enjoying watching something in real time, with everyone else, for a change.


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 26, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Apparently, the S6 trailer (which I didn't take any notice of as I wasn't a fan at the time) spoilt the aftermath of the shootout, but it matches my expectations anyhoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw this last week on Den of Geek. Was really fucked off about it tbh, and genuinely didn't want to post here to share the anger/disappointment 

What a silly thing for the BBC to do!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm only watching to see how silly the end is going to be now


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 26, 2021)

souljacker said:


> This season is a bit daft IMO. It doesn't seem to be going anywhere and they seem to add plot points for no reason. I get the impression that Mercurio hasn't actually decided who H is, let alone written the script that explains it.



I'd actually forgotten that the whole point of the thing is to identify H. 

Or is it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 26, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> I'd actually forgotten that the whole point of the thing is to identify H.
> 
> Or is it?


I just see this each time I hear it:


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2021)

Might start watching soon


----------



## belboid (Apr 26, 2021)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm only watching to see how silly the end is going to be now


I would not, now, be wholly surprised to find that H is actually Hitler. Makes as much sense as anything else.

Did anything actually happen to advance the plot this week? There was a pointless car chase, an interview which just told everyone in the show what we all know already and someone who have barely ever heard of let alone seen (and who may well just be an in-joke) was killed.

We got a whole extra episode and they waste it on _that_?


----------



## Sue (Apr 26, 2021)

Spoiler



I was worried Hastings was going to have a heart attack in the lift.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 26, 2021)

"Jesus, Mary and Joseph and the wee donkey" is going into the canon


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 26, 2021)

I’ve variously seen that next season is the last, and that there are actually ten seasons.  I hope it’s the former.  

This damp squib isn’t the last though.   No way.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 26, 2021)

It's starting to make the plot of Lost look found.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 26, 2021)

The 4th Man....

lol.....now referred to as


----------



## Sue (Apr 26, 2021)

Dum de dum dee dum dee dum

Oops.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 26, 2021)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's starting to make the plot of Lost look found.


That was the exact comparison I mentioned to the kabbess this morning.


----------



## tommers (Apr 26, 2021)

We watched the first series again last week and Tony Gates is such a great character. Arrogant and selfish and heroic all at the same time. Lindsay Denton was good too. 

Last couple have been nowhere near that.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 26, 2021)

The series with the copper who lost her arm was when it jumped the shark fir me. Still addicted though


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 26, 2021)

Lost, now that was a show that was just batshit crazy. I wasn't too bothered when it left BBC2


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 26, 2021)

how many people from Oz ended up in Lost? I can think of the narrator guy in the wheelchair, and adibisi


----------



## cybershot (Apr 26, 2021)

Spoiler



Odds n finale being Ted running out of time and Steve getting suspended, just as they are about to FINALLY crack it all wide open!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 26, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Odds n finale being Ted running out of time and Steve getting suspended, just as they are about to FINALLY crack it all wide open!


Arrrgghhh youre going to be right aren't you.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 26, 2021)

It's utterly unfollowable, the plot is more complex than the wiring in a telecoms box, the direction it's going is as random as as rowing a dice, the characters are complete tropes, the cliffhangers might as well be stories from Rocketman (was that what it was called) 

I love it


----------



## gosub (Apr 26, 2021)

Mumbles274 said:


> It's utterly unfollowable, the plot is more complex than the wiring in a telecoms box, the direction it's going is as random as as rowing a dice, the characters are complete tropes, the cliffhangers might as well be stories from Rocketman (was that what it was called)
> 
> I love it


King of the Rocketmen


----------



## Wilf (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm still watching but it's a shambles of a plot.  They made a big mistake I'd say about 3 series ago sticking with the H story and weaving every series into that. They could have kept it loosely in view with the odd call back, but instead they are building up to some daft reveal.  There are other bits that don't work, such as the PCC who went from shutting AC12 down to giving them his belated backing. Didn't get that at all, though I've probably missed something.  Also that the long interview session in this one was the worst ever.  Having said that, I'll be watching next week ... _and beyond_.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 27, 2021)

I've only just started watching this. Its not the sort of thing I'd normally bother with. A friend has repeatedly recommended it so, having nothing else to do, I decided to watch S1 E1. I ended up watching the whole series in one binge sitting. 

My plan is to do S2 today, then 3...one season a day.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 27, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Ah yes, Steve’s bad back.  Which doesn’t prevent him from jumping down from places or up onto things, or from getting in his hands and knees or running all over the place. Neither does it apparently cause him any pain whatsoever except for the specific moments — always by himself — that the script requires him to grimace and reach for a pill.



Wee Stevie Arnott’s back/pill addiction/relationship with the actress with the worst attempt at a scouse accent ever is proving a major distraction for me. Every episode a new occy health email arrives. Every episode I wonder if the pain might be minimised by taking the waistcoat off. I constantly wonder how he manages to work a 20 hour plus day whilst monged out on his painkillers. I’ve decided, I think, that the twist here is that just as the wee lad is about to crack H once and for all Carmichael will suspend him for the missed tests/deleted without opening emails. Cue the music and on to series 7....


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 27, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Odds n finale being Ted running out of time and Steve getting suspended, just as they are about to FINALLY crack it all wide open!



Yup. Got to be I reckon. Otherwise it’s a major income grosser for the BBC done


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 27, 2021)

Wilf said:


> I'm still watching but it's a shambles of a plot.  They made a big mistake I'd say about 3 series ago sticking with the H story and weaving every series into that. They could have kept it loosely in view with the odd call back, but instead they are building up to some daft reveal.



It seems to be law that every tweet about the show needs to reference the ‘genius’ of Jed Mercurio. I’ve formed the view that his genuine genius is the ability to maintain the hype and the illusion that this threadbare nonsense and the increasingly daft plot ‘twists’ aren’t just cobbled together bits depriving the show of the nuance and contingencies that made the Gates/Denton era so engrossing. The hunt for H has meant a sacrifice of better drawn lead characters and a demand that the viewer accepts increasingly ludicrous plot developments. 

That said, I’m as addicted to it as Wee Stevie is to his pain pills...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 27, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I've only just started watching this. Its not the sort of thing I'd normally bother with. A friend has repeatedly recommended it so, having nothing else to do, I decided to watch S1 E1. I ended up watching the whole series in one binge sitting.
> 
> My plan is to do S2 today, then 3...one season a day.


Well enjoy it! 1 and 2 are the best. 3 is pretty good. 4 is OK and then it just gets increasingly daft. But great fun nonetheless!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 27, 2021)

I agree with some of the comments above that this series is lacking it's own direction and is therefore, well, a bit lacking. It's just all about the hunt for H and the ever-twisting links with the OCG rather than having a unique, driving narrative with all the other stuff as background.

Despite having watched it all, and some series more than once, I am lost in all the references to previous characters and I also fell asleep for 2 minutes during the last episode. That's not good is it? 

It keeps making me feel like I've missed something important. Like when Steve went to visit whoever it was in prison and called Kate on the way out saying something like "I know what the gaffer's been up to now" and then that went nowhere. Well what?? I don't bloody know! Don't make me work so hard. It's Sunday frickin night!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 27, 2021)

60 years ago a good copper with a bad back scored some drugs off Tommy Hunter's Nan. Just medicinal like.

That's where it all started.


----------



## bimble (Apr 27, 2021)

i'm on episode 4 now and feel more entitled to say, it's just daft the whole thing, without even being massively entertaining with it. 
Nothing wrong with silly tv but for this to the big national shared experience telly that people chat about on a weekly, thats a bit sad imo. 
And the costume department need to sort themselves out, never seen a thing where the clothes are so mundane but also unbelievable at the same time, wtf with Arnott's waistcoats.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 27, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I've only just started watching this. Its not the sort of thing I'd normally bother with. A friend has repeatedly recommended it so, having nothing else to do, I decided to watch S1 E1. I ended up watching the whole series in one binge sitting.
> 
> My plan is to do S2 today, then 3...one season a day.



You can cram two seasons in a day, fucking lightweight


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 27, 2021)

bimble said:


> i'm on episode 4 now and feel more entitled to say, it's just daft the whole thing, without even being massively entertaining with it.
> Nothing wrong with silly tv but for this to the big national shared experience telly that people chat about on a weekly, thats a bit sad imo.
> And the costume department need to sort themselves out, never seen a thing where the clothes are so mundane but also unbelievable at the same time, wtf with Arnott's waistcoats.


Yeah that polo neck / jacket look really does Kate no favours at all does it?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 28, 2021)

As you say that, does anyone know what the police dresscode is these days? I only ask because I found such a related document at work this week during a big tidy-up ("this isn't mine, I don't know or care what this is, so it's going in a binbag") which I believe is many years out of date, but which someone had nether-the-less printed it out in recent months and highlighted certain sections - collars and ties for the male management (permissible tie patterns specified) and formal blouses or dresses for the women. _That _hasn't been enforced for years, and as a result I've ignored my own uniform expectations. Arnott's fashion choices have bothered me over the past couple of series, as he lives off takeaways and rarely leaves his appartment but for work; I doubt he's hit the Debenham's closing down sale. His previously unseen sports car too - Sabine Schmitz was brought into Top Gear because of Jeremy Clarkson's bad back!


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 28, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Arnott's fashion choices have bothered me over the past couple of series, as he lives off takeaways and rarely leaves his appartment but for work; I doubt he's hit the Debenham's closing down sale. His previously unseen sports car too - Sabine Schmitz was brought into Top Gear because of Jeremy Clarkson's bad back!



I was fascinated by the sudden appearance of wee Stevie’s sports car as well. Never been used or mentioned by anyone before. As for the clothes I assume he must use an online 1970’s variety performance waistcoat retailer. But given his 20 hour work days, pill popping and regular drives up to Liverpool I’m desperate to know who does his washing and ironing....


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 28, 2021)

I’m a little concerned for Arnott’s upcoming disciplinary due to dodging appointments with occupational health.
He’s the only person I know of who has had more emails from occy health than myself.


----------



## metalguru (Apr 28, 2021)

It looks like he's living in a serviced appartment - possibly beyond his means.


----------



## tony.c (Apr 28, 2021)

metalguru said:


> It looks like he's living in a serviced appartment - possibly beyond his means.


And doesn't he have a Porsche?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 28, 2021)

Steve's just been promoted to inspector. That's £52k a year. He could afford a medium-flash sports car like a Jag on a hire purchase scheme of some kind.

tbh that's the least of my problems with LOD atm credibility-wise.

ETA: Sergeants earn £46k. Coppers aren't poor.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 28, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Steve's just been promoted to inspector. That's £52k a year. He could afford a medium-flash sports car like a Jag on a hire purchase scheme of some kind.
> 
> tbh that's the least of my problems with LOD atm credibility-wise.
> 
> ETA: Sergeants earn £46k. Coppers aren't poor.



City centre apartment, sports car, pills, waistcoats, petrol to Liverpool, takeaways, designer lagers....it all adds up.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 28, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> City centre apartment, sports car, pills, waistcoats, petrol to Liverpool, takeaways, designer lagers....it all adds up.


Steve H’arnott?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 28, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Steve's just been promoted to inspector. That's £52k a year. He could afford a medium-flash sports car like a Jag on a hire purchase scheme of some kind.
> 
> tbh that's the least of my problems with LOD atm credibility-wise.
> 
> ETA: Sergeants earn £46k. Coppers aren't poor.


I know plasterers on more, though it’s a bit much when they turn up and unload a bag of browning and two bags of thistle out of the Porsche!


----------



## souljacker (Apr 28, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> I’m a little concerned for Arnott’s upcoming disciplinary due to dodging appointments with occupational health.
> He’s the only person I know of who has had more emails from occy health than myself.



Surely before the threats of suspension were doled out, Hastings would have been contacted?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 28, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Surely before the threats of suspension were doled out, Hastings would have been contacted?


It depends, Hastings is only a line manager and in my experience they can only be contacted about any ongoing Occupational Health issues with Arnott’s permission. But is it Occupational Health led? Chloe said it was a random test from another AC unit. They are all bent anyhow I’ve concluded.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 28, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Surely before the threats of suspension were doled out, Hastings would have been contacted?



I would say Wee Stevie's union rep would be able to hammer the management side for occy health by passing the appropriate management and consultative structures but having seen the police fed reps performance in the 'long interview' I won't....


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 28, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Steve H’arnott?



Wee Stevie H'arnott...


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 28, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Wee Stevie H'arnott...


Is this what they call him at Greenock Morton FC these days?


----------



## cybershot (Apr 28, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Steve's just been promoted to inspector. That's £52k a year. He could afford a medium-flash sports car like a Jag on a hire purchase scheme of some kind.
> 
> tbh that's the least of my problems with LOD atm credibility-wise.
> 
> ETA: Sergeants earn £46k. Coppers aren't poor.



It was a Mazda MX-5. So hardly the pinnacle of sports car. In fact saying sports car is a bit of dis service to other sports cars. It's a hairdressers car. 

And one I do quite like, but then I like Mazda. Practical cars and no bullshit.


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 28, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> "Jesus, Mary and Joseph and the wee donkey" is going into the canon


Probably my favourite Ted-ism yet😎


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 28, 2021)

cybershot said:


> It was a Mazda MX-5. So hardly the pinnacle of sports car. In fact saying sports car is a bit of dis service to other sports cars.



It didn't help Kate and Jo escape the feds for long did it?


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 28, 2021)

Arnott being a bit flash with the cash is the most believable bit, I agree. He isn't in a relationship, he hasn't got dependants, he's been in that (smallish) flat since the start so if he owns it he's minimum ten years into a mortgage and he's on £45k plus in Birmingham (OK random Midlands City). He can afford a Mazda and some ill advised waistcoats.

Now the only occasional serious back injury, that is dubious...


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 28, 2021)

Flashing all that cash may have got him into financial difficulties though. Oo er


----------



## cybershot (Apr 28, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> It didn't help Kate and Jo escape the feds for long did it?



He probably cheaped out on the 1.6 version. Surprised she got it going that fast anyway with that bloody skyactiv technology. They get to speed but they ain't quick off the mark by any stretch unless the latest MX-5s give a bit more customisation, but I doubt it, that's not the market Mazda aim at.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 28, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> It didn't help Kate and Jo escape the feds for long did it?


Nice chance to show off a handbrake turn though, I'm not sure that's in _Roadcraft_. A lass of many talents.


----------



## Chz (Apr 28, 2021)

cybershot said:


> It was a Mazda MX-5. So hardly the pinnacle of sports car. In fact saying sports car is a bit of dis service to other sports cars. It's a hairdressers car.


I must disagree vehemently. The MX-5 and the Toyota GT are the only "affordable" sports cars left. It's certainly more of a traditional sports car than the Bugatti Veyron is. With the 1.5L, it's under 1000kg, unlike most of the porkers people associate with the term.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> Arnott being a bit flash with the cash is the most believable bit, I agree. He isn't in a relationship, he hasn't got dependants, he's been in that (smallish) flat since the start so if he owns it he's minimum ten years into a mortgage and he's on £45k plus in Birmingham (OK random Midlands City). He can afford a Mazda and some ill advised waistcoats.
> 
> Now the only occasional serious back injury, that is dubious...


Belfast not Birmingham


----------



## bimble (Apr 28, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> Arnott being a bit flash with the cash is the most believable bit, I agree. He isn't in a relationship, he hasn't got dependants, he's been in that (smallish) flat since the start so if he owns it he's minimum ten years into a mortgage and he's on £45k plus in Birmingham (OK random Midlands City). He can afford a Mazda and some ill advised waistcoats.


very good. now please do the explaining of this jumper? I was distracted by it the whole scene, not just the weird blobules up the arms but how uncomfortable she looks in it, its too small and too warm.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 28, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Belfast not Birmingham



Nope Birmingham. It’s filmed in Belfast but set in Birmingham.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Nope Birmingham. It’s filmed in Belfast but set in Birmingham.


No it’s not. It’s set in an unnamed city.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 28, 2021)

Chz said:


> I must disagree vehemently. The MX-5 and the Toyota GT are the only "affordable" sports cars left. It's certainly more of a traditional sports car than the Bugatti Veyron is. With the 1.5L, it's under 1000kg, unlike most of the porkers people associate with the term.



Whilst that might be true I can’t believe the model would be recommended to someone with such chronic back problems, although I can see why it might be for someone with the concomitant erectile disfunction


----------



## cybershot (Apr 28, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Belfast not Birmingham





Smokeandsteam said:


> Nope Birmingham. It’s filmed in Belfast but set in Birmingham.



Yes they still have the Birmingham maps on the walls, my birth town is usually quite visible and bold in one of them! 

Series 1 was a distraction because you'd just end up keep saying "that's so and so" and "they've been on that fort bypass for 10 minutes and it's only 2 miles long"


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 28, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> No it’s not. It’s set in an unnamed city.



An unnamed Midlands city you mean? Which suggests it isn’t Belfast


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 28, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Yes they still have the Birmingham maps on the walls, my birth town is usually quite visible and bold in one of them!
> 
> Series 1 was a distraction because you'd just end up keep saying "that's so and so" and "they've been on that fort bypass for 10 minutes and it's only 2 miles long"



Im always distracted by the maps of Brum. Plus the place names. Moss Heath must be Moseley/Kings Heath? Edgepark is Edgbaston etc


----------



## cybershot (Apr 28, 2021)

Chz said:


> I must disagree vehemently. The MX-5 and the Toyota GT are the only "affordable" sports cars left. It's certainly more of a traditional sports car than the Bugatti Veyron is. With the 1.5L, it's under 1000kg, unlike most of the porkers people associate with the term.



Oh don't get me wrong, hence I said I like it in the sentance after actually dissing it. Especially the latest model. If I have a mid life crisis it's probably the impulse buy I'll make.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> An unnamed Midlands city you mean? Which suggests it isn’t Belfast


How do we know it’s in the Midlands? I don’t think it’s supposed to be specifically any existing city


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Im always distracted by the maps of Brum. Plus the place names. Miss Heath must be Moseley/Kings Heath? Edgepark is Edgbaston etc


The first series was filmed in Brum


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 28, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> City centre apartment, sports car, pills, waistcoats, petrol to Liverpool, takeaways, designer lagers....it all adds up.



HE'S A GEEZER!!!!


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 28, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> No it’s not. It’s set in an unnamed city.


Coventry? Let’s not talk about it.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 28, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Coventry? Let’s not talk about it.



Impossible. There are no serviced apartments there....


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 28, 2021)

bimble said:


> very good. now please do the explaining of this jumper? I was distracted by it the whole scene, not just the weird blobules up the arms but how uncomfortable she looks in it, its too small and too warm.
> View attachment 265381


The only possible reason is too busy for laundry. That's the thing left at the bottom of the wardrobe, underneath that beachwrap.


Orang Utan said:


> How do we know it’s in the Midlands? I don’t think it’s supposed to be specifically any existing city


First series filmed in Midlands, Jed Mercurio is Midlands, the police force is "Central Police" and they all trained at Ryton on Dunsmore or Banbury (which are real places....in the Midlands)


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 28, 2021)

Here is the location;









						The City
					

The City is the main setting of the show. It is never referred to by name either on screen or in the script. The city is located somewhere in the West Midlands region of the United Kingdom. In Series 4 it is stated to be within close proximity to the M6 motorway, and that both the A38 and A51...




					lineofduty.fandom.com


----------



## souljacker (Apr 28, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, hence I said I like it in the sentance after actually dissing it. Especially the latest model. If I have a mid life crisis it's probably the impulse buy I'll make.



Rear wheel drive too. Great track cars.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 28, 2021)

Top Gear thread>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 28, 2021)

Who says Steve isn’t passionate.








						Martin Compston breaks character on Line of Duty set after UEFA results
					

Line of Duty's Martin Compston shares hilarious moment he dropped character on set as he learns that Scotland has made its way to the European Championships.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## belboid (Apr 28, 2021)

Steve's back:

This is clearly, the big question, not who some Fourth Man is. As I see it, three options are possible and the board is merely considering one of them.

This is that it is a mere plot device without any basis in sanity that is used badly to skip over some awkward details and create more improbable obstacles to overcome. Or, to put it another way, it's shit writing. It's not an impossible option, but I contend that it is not the right one. Mercurio isn't that bad a writer, the details matter and are clearly planned for development over a few seasons. Season 4 was the first on the BBC1, with another being confirmed at the time and a sixth (and possibly more) being held on amber. So there has always been a long-term plan and it is simply coming to a head, along with all the others. Why should we trust in Jed though?  You might well ask, especially as it handily brings us onto option two.

Forget ye not that Mercurio started writing medical dramas based on things he knew from working in hospitals.  He does actually know his medical wotsits from his doodahs. It has been stated that Steve has a nerve issue resulting from his spinal injury, one that wasn't really obvious when he was passed fit for work.  Nerve damage doesn't mean absolutely constant pain in the same way, it is often (usually even) an occasional issue dependent upon a host of factors. Merely rolling in a way you have been expertly trained to will not necessarily be impossible or lead to an immediate reaction.  I have regular back twinges and spasms, but that doesn't mean I can't still handle an hour in a moshpit. Things like adrenaline will also serve just as well as hardcore drugs in a time of crisis.  So a genuine medical reason is plausible.  But I am aware this is no more convincing than that JM is just writing badly.

And so, option three, the one it actually *is*. It's all in his head, man. Steve is gonna come round at the end of the next episode and realise everything has been a dream since he was thrown down the stairs, that he's actually completely paralysed and the one word he can just about form is 'mate.'    Well, maybe not quite that.  But it _is _all in his head. He's become an addict and daren't stop, with his erectile difficulties all flowing from his general self-hate that makes him take the drugs in the first place.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 28, 2021)

Why didn’t I see it before?


----------



## gosub (Apr 28, 2021)

tony.c said:


> And doesn't he have a Porsche?


A 25k MX 5


----------



## bimble (Apr 28, 2021)

Can't be arsed to watch the last 25 minutes of the series, would rather go to bed. That's a mark of quality tv that is.


----------



## Sue (Apr 28, 2021)

bimble said:


> Can't be arsed to watch the last 25 minutes of the series, would rather go to bed. That's a mark of quality tv that is.


Not the last 25 mins of the series -- there's one episode still to be aired.


----------



## bimble (Apr 28, 2021)

Sue said:


> Not the last 25 mins of the series -- there's one episode still to be aired.


Oh! There’s 7?


----------



## Sue (Apr 28, 2021)

bimble said:


> Oh! There’s 7?


Yeah, last one's on Sunday.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 28, 2021)

We’re also watching Keeping Faith, which is somehow even worse than Line of Duty.  Why are we spending so much time watching terrible dramas?


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 28, 2021)

kabbes said:


> We’re also watching Keeping Faith, which is somehow even worse than Line of Duty.  Why are we spending so much time watching terrible dramas?


Now that's a series that went completely off the rails. Compared to the third series of Keeping Faith, every second of LoD is televisual verite genius.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 28, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> Now that's a series that went completely off the rails. Compared to the third series of Keeping Faith, every second of LoD is televisual verite genius.


In the third series, they’ve managed to make _every single character_ irritating and dislikable. Quite the act to pull off.


----------



## belboid (Apr 28, 2021)

kabbes said:


> We’re also watching Keeping Faith, which is somehow even worse than Line of Duty.  Why are we spending so much time watching terrible dramas?


We watched the first series of that and recorded the second  one. After being reminded of this when it started recording series 3, we eventually watched the beginning of 2 last week.  Last night I deleted the series link and all unseen episodes.


----------



## belboid (Apr 28, 2021)

kabbes said:


> In the third series, they’ve managed to make _every single character_ irritating and dislikable. Quite the act to pull off.


I could name you half a dozen off the top of my head.  Sometimes, it was a deliberate choice.....


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 29, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> How do we know it’s in the Midlands? I don’t think it’s supposed to be specifically any existing city



AFAIK, it's not meant to be Birmingham, but a combination of it and Leicester. I shall call in Leicestingham.

Listened to the Irish podcast today, and the main theories are: -


James Nesbitt is still alive and running things. Not buying this one as they'd have his DNA on file.
H is living with Steph Corbett, hence her otherwise inexplicable subscription to Sky Sports and apparent involvement in money-laundering. Again, not buying this, though they've given her a lot of screentime for her to be just another a 'Jed herring.'
Carmichael isn't a super genius detective or criminal, but an unprincipled jobsworth who will do or not do whatever it takes to get her the next promotion. I'm with this.



Spoiler



Fake Kate and Terry are both supposedly back next week


----------



## belboid (Apr 29, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> AFAIK, it's not meant to be Birmingham, but a combination of it and Leicester. I shall call in Leicestingham.
> 
> Listened to the Irish podcast today, and the main theories are: -
> 
> ...


Interesting.


They're right, you're wrong. You don't introduce a character like that and then get rid off camera. not even for a really funny in-joke.  We have no word of DNA or anything, just a grainy picture. This is the beginning of the set up for the final season, not final episode.
With Steph, or her mom?  I have heard the latter version. Although the supposed suicide has never been questioned, neither have lots of things, so it seems plausible [edit: I belatedly realise I am confusing the unheard of Steph's mum with Jo's mum]. Although now I think about it for a few moments, your version seems very plausible too - and _that's _why she hasn't spent any of that 50k. This makes it not a Jed Herring, but a Ted Herring (option a would be a Jed Herring) - it's all something to do with his relationship with Corbett somehow and his dodginess back then*.
Completely agree on this one
Spoiler - well that first name confused me for a moment, "When the fuck did _that _happen?"



* Ted has had a tendency to go after, not trust, keep away, coppers of colour. He's not keen on women either, as we've seen often from his promotions of Steve ahead of Kate, and is generally an 'old fashioned copper.' But he has definitively been keener on doing black cops, he's an old fashioned racist too.  He isn't the fourth man distracting things (not so soon after Bloodland especially), but he is complicit and desperately trying to do it to them before they do it to him. That or catholic guilt.


----------



## bimble (Apr 29, 2021)

I really would enjoy reading an interview with the costume person for this season, what their idea was behind how come both kate and jo have exactly the same taste in small navy blue square cross-body handbags. Not identical but very nearly. Is it, this bag looks a bit policey?


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 29, 2021)

kabbes said:


> In the third series, they’ve managed to make _every single character_ irritating and dislikable. Quite the act to pull off.



This! Absolutely this!

Tho Rodri is still I our good books with his Dinosaur jeans.



Spoiler



We were amazed how "meh' we were, at the ending, when we find out our favourite character has indeed met his fate (after teeing it up for his save/recovery). Fairly pleased even, as it removed any remaining notion to schlep through any future nonsense


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 29, 2021)

belboid said:


> Steve's back:
> 
> This is clearly, the big question, not who some Fourth Man is. As I see it, three options are possible and the board is merely considering one of them.
> 
> ...



H is Steve's Hernia! Orchestrating the whole damn thing all this time.


----------



## killer b (Apr 30, 2021)

Lots of people have been going on about how great this is, so we started watching series 1 last night and thought it was fun enough, but pretty basic trash. Does it improve over the life of the show?


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 30, 2021)

I enjoyed season 1, but was hooked by 2 and 3. If you're enjoying it you could carry on with it, and see what you make of 2? If Lindsey Denton doesn't do it for you, you're not going to like any of it.


----------



## killer b (Apr 30, 2021)

Does the dialogue improve or the scenarios become any less far-fetched though, or is that pretty consistent?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 30, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> I enjoyed season 1, but was hooked by 2 and 3. If you're enjoying it you could carry on with it, and see what you make of 2? If Lindsey Denton doesn't do it for you, you're not going to like any of it.


I'd say this


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 30, 2021)

killer b said:


> Does the dialogue improve or the scenarios become any less far-fetched though, or is that pretty consistent?


It's all pretty far fetched, but if you can get over that ,then , i hope , enjoy


----------



## D'wards (Apr 30, 2021)

They are showing it on the big screen in my local boxpark. 
Expect beers to go flying if H is revealed


----------



## killer b (Apr 30, 2021)

I understand I could carry on and see for myself, but I'm interested if regular viewers think the writing gets better over the series', or if it's consistent from the off?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2021)

killer b said:


> I understand I could carry on and see for myself, but I'm interested if regular viewers think the writing gets better over the series', or if it's consistent from the off?


You’re not going to like it if you’re bothered about the writing


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 30, 2021)

Can't really comment on S1 as I watched that at the time (seven years ago?) and didn't think too much of it, and so didn't bother with subsequent series. Accidently watched the start of the current series and loved it, so went back and watched S2-5 in a couple of days. As others have said, S2 and S3 are best, and it's not even close.


----------



## bimble (Apr 30, 2021)

killer b said:


> I understand I could carry on and see for myself, but I'm interested if regular viewers think the writing gets better over the series', or if it's consistent from the off?


It does not get better.


----------



## killer b (Apr 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You’re not going to like it if you’re bothered about the writing


what's a show built on if not the writing?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2021)

killer b said:


> what's a show built on if not the writing?


You can get propelled along by the thrill and energy of it all but it’s ludicrous and overly plotted and poorly written and some of the acting is very wooden. It’s great.


----------



## belboid (Apr 30, 2021)

It gets more and more ludicrous.  The number of massive shoot outs in the street leaving half a dozen coppers dead, but being ignored by all media, is somewhat higher than irl.  I think is S3 which just has the most ludicrous version of this ever.  It’s utter nonsense but highly entertaining.  

jm gives good plot. His dialogues dodgy but gets is where we need to go with some visceral thrills along the way.


----------



## bimble (Apr 30, 2021)

One of the outstanding bits of dialogue in this latest season was when told to stop fighting old battles  'The name's Hastings, I'm the very definition of old battles', that was great wasn't it, a high point.


----------



## belboid (Apr 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You can get propelled along by the thrill and energy of it all but it’s ludicrous and overly plotted and poorly written and some of the acting is very wooden. It’s great.


Thrill and energy come from the writing, how the scenes are structured and paced, getting the rhythms and the timings right.   Well done you don’t notice how bad the dialogue is until you’re thinking about it afterwards.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 30, 2021)

bimble said:


> It does not get better.



It gets worse but I'm still watching (apart from when I fall asleep about halfway through each episode)


----------



## kabbes (Apr 30, 2021)

killer b said:


> Does the dialogue improve or the scenarios become any less far-fetched though, or is that pretty consistent?


No, no and yes.

It was just about worth bothering with in 2012 when there was fuck all to watch and having watched series 1, you then kind of stick with it when new series arrive.  In these days of telly on-demand though, I don’t think it’s worth bothering with.  ISTR you liked The Americans? By comparison, this is like watching the Tellytubbies.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 30, 2021)

It's a very well done melodrama/thriller. If it was a book you'd pick it up at the airport for your holidays. It's very entertaining if you like that. (I tend to think Police officers probably all talk in oddly stilted jargon at work in real life, so I can suspend disbelief).


----------



## felixthecat (May 1, 2021)

The dialogue is often incomprehensible and some of the plots are simply bizarre but what belboid said.



belboid said:


> Thrill and energy come from the writing, how the scenes are structured and paced, getting the rhythms and the timings right.   Well done you don’t notice how bad the dialogue is until you’re thinking about it afterwards.



I love it but there again I love the genre and the the lack of realism is a plus - give me some escapist nonsense any day.  I dont  watch much TV and when I do,  that's what I want.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 1, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> The dialogue is often incomprehensible and some of the plots are simply bizarre but what belboid said.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it but there again I love the genre and the the lack of realism is a plus - give me some escapist nonsense any day.  I dont  watch much TV and when I do,  that's what I want.



Yes, and it jarred me back when they clumsily threw in a Stephen Lawrence plot...I felt it crass.


----------



## felixthecat (May 1, 2021)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yes, and it jarred me back when they clumsily threw in a Stephen Lawrence plot...I felt it crass.


Now you've picked up on the one thing that I found uncomfortable - no Jed, just no


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 1, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> Now you've picked up on the one thing that I found uncomfortable - no Jed, just no



Why? was the only question I was asking about that scene....

I know this show aint subtle, but let's not trade on real human tragedy for Sunday night thrills


----------



## spanglechick (May 1, 2021)

Series vary.  This one is a bit dull by comparison, because the Gail Vella thing has never felt like an active investigation. We started too far behind the murder itself to feel any sense of it being an active case we could get wrapped up in. And I do find Jo Davidson a bit of a damp squib, compared to each other season’s protagonist.  In fact her whole team are a bit moist.  Including Kate. Ryan was a nice idea but not evil enough in his bearing.  Have just realised: It needed James Nesbitt!

But I loved every breathless minute of the Thandie Newton season, and Keeley Hawes was at career best with Denton. There needs to be something compelling and energised going on before AC12 get involved.  This season’s thing with the armed robbery at the bookies diverting from the arrest of a suspect didn’t have that.  Episode 4 was a barnstormer though.  

There’s clearly a plan for at least one more season.  Bring down the top cop, the whole conspiracy.  I reckon Carmichael will see the light, propose a proper investigation of the conspiracy and somehow save Ted from retirement in the process.  Kate will return to AC whatever.  Steve will be suspended.  Jo’s a dead woman walking.


----------



## mauvais (May 1, 2021)

All this stuff about credibility and writing is missing the point by a country mile. There's a few shows out there - _The Wire - _where it's really worth tearing it apart to look at the intricacies. But when you dissect _Line of Duty_ all you get is a load of disappointing component parts in isolation and a miserable expression on your face. It's more than the sum of its parts and it's good entertainment. Go with it.


----------



## souljacker (May 1, 2021)

mauvais said:


> All this stuff about credibility and writing is missing the point by a country mile. There's a few shows out there - _The Wire - _where it's really worth tearing it apart to look at the intricacies. But when you dissect _Line of Duty_ all you get is a load of disappointing component parts in isolation and a miserable expression on your face. It's more than the sum of its parts and it's good entertainment. Go with it.



Kind of agree but there is a big difference between 'fuck me that wouldn't happen in real life' when some plot points happen and 'fuck me a masked heavily armed militia has just taken out a bunch of police in the middle of the day in the Midlands'.


----------



## bimble (May 1, 2021)

The best thing in this season that i could see was Carmichael's brief and evil smile, but then she did it in every single scene, several times, and even that got boring.


----------



## kabbes (May 1, 2021)

mauvais said:


> All this stuff about credibility and writing is missing the point by a country mile. There's a few shows out there - _The Wire - _where it's really worth tearing it apart to look at the intricacies. But when you dissect _Line of Duty_ all you get is a load of disappointing component parts in isolation and a miserable expression on your face. It's more than the sum of its parts and it's good entertainment. Go with it.


Go with what, though?  That's the problem.  The wafer-thin characterisations make it all exceedingly dull.  Nobody has any personality beyond things like being "the one with a bad back".  We never see anybody do anything that isn't in service of the plot, nothing to give them life.  And the plot is terrible.  Plot hooks were created and left dangling in the hope that one day somebody might think of something interesting to do with them.  Nobody did.  So now we just have an increasingly desperate and Byzantine attempt to tie them together.  The result is that we are expected to have a photographic memory of every character and scene from every series just in case they get referred to again.  But if you _do_ try to put that amount of effort in, you quickly realise that it's all complete nonsense that undermines itself at every stage.  So what are we meant to go with?  Not looking too closely and being confused by all the references?  Or looking closely enough to follow it and realising that it's all bobbins?


----------



## mauvais (May 1, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Kind of agree but there is a big difference between 'fuck me that wouldn't happen in real life' when some plot points happen and 'fuck me a masked heavily armed militia has just taken out a bunch of police in the middle of the day in the Midlands'.


Mate, the entire police force of Whereverton has turned out to be bent and/or been murdered, and yet continues to operate with impunity, so if anything about this show is unrealistic it is surely that...



Spoiler



...the DVLA do not issue licence plates with a Q in the suffix.


----------



## mauvais (May 1, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Go with what, though?  That's the problem.  The wafer-thin characterisations make it all exceedingly dull.  Nobody has any personality beyond things like being "the one with a bad back".  We never see anybody do anything that isn't in service of the plot, nothing to give them life.  And the plot is terrible.  Plot hooks were created and left dangling in the hope that one day somebody might think of something interesting to do with them.  Nobody did.  So now we just have an increasingly desperate and Byzantine attempt to tie them together.  The result is that we are expected to have a photographic memory of every character and scene from every series just in case they get referred to again.  But if you _do_ try to put that amount of effort in, you quickly realise that it's all complete nonsense that undermines itself at every stage.  So what are we meant to go with?  Not looking too closely and being confused by all the references?  Or looking closely enough to follow it and realising that it's all bobbins?


Aww man. You're like someone tried to replicate Roger Ebert in Microsoft Excel.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 1, 2021)

Have they actually solved a crime yet?


----------



## Sue (May 1, 2021)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Have they actually solved a crime yet?


Ever? Yes.


----------



## bimble (May 1, 2021)

mauvais said:


> Aww man. You're like someone tried to replicate Roger Ebert in Microsoft Excel.


You're just cross because you don't want to admit its really very crap but somehow oddly soothing in its crapness, like a digestive biscuit with a pale cup of tea in a thin plastic cup, and that this is enough to keep you happy.


----------



## mauvais (May 1, 2021)

bimble said:


> You're just cross because you don't want to admit its really very crap but somehow oddly soothing in its crapness, like a digestive biscuit with a pale cup of tea in a thin plastic cup, and that this is enough to keep you happy.


I've no shame in this. A biscuit that waves a gun around and randomly shouts about bent coppers is fine by me.


----------



## kabbes (May 1, 2021)

mauvais said:


> Aww man. You're like someone tried to replicate Roger Ebert in Microsoft Excel.


Yes, it's always a good look to get personally nasty when somebody suggests the programme you like is crap


----------



## Sue (May 1, 2021)

I admire the energy of those who hate it and keep posting huge screeds about just how much .


----------



## kabbes (May 1, 2021)

Sue said:


> I admire the energy of those who hate it and keep posting huge screeds about just how much .



It's projected anger because I keep watching it and hate myself for wasting my time on it.


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 1, 2021)




----------



## felixthecat (May 1, 2021)

But but... where's  'Jesus, Mary, Joseph and the wee donkey' ?
My favourite Tedism to date😎


----------



## killer b (May 1, 2021)

Sue said:


> I admire the energy of those who hate it and keep posting huge screeds about just how much .


it'd be a pretty dull forum if people just posted about how much they loved stuff tbf.

Anyway, we pushed on to the end of series 1 but I don't think we'll bother with any more of it


----------



## Chilli.s (May 1, 2021)

Housemates asked me to leave the room when this was on. I've seen a previous episode/series and not hated it but last night's episode was too funny not to chat shit over. Twaddle was the description I'd most use.


----------



## steveo87 (May 2, 2021)

I reckon Gene Hunt will be H.


----------



## belboid (May 2, 2021)

Osborne gave the first clearly wrong command and ordered the first cover up within the first five minutes of the first episode.   Screenwriters rules means it is, therefore, him.


----------



## Wilf (May 2, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> I reckon Gene Hunt will be H.


Nah, Hercule Poirot.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Rebelda (May 2, 2021)

Well I can't wait, although I bet we don't find out who the top cop dog is. They'll draw out another season. I've already had 2 drinks so I expect I won't follow tonight's ep, but I'm looking forward to the drama regardless.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2021)

Or maybe H is an HRH


----------



## belboid (May 2, 2021)

We will find out who it is, I reckon.  And he’ll win, ted pensioned of and Steve pushed out for being a druggie. Kate will just be pushed aside and at least one more copper of colour will be killled.  

And then they’ll announce series seven.


----------



## mauvais (May 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 266078


Can't be him, he's dead.


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 2, 2021)

H is clearly Jesus H Christ, Mary, Joseph and the wee donkey


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 2, 2021)

Eyes down for a full Mary mother of God


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 2, 2021)

If there's one thing we want, it's catching bent coppers


----------



## Petcha (May 2, 2021)

Why am i even watching this? I'm a (bored) sheep I guess. I keep trying to see what all the fuss is about. But The Bill was a little bit better and more convincing than this. It's actually a bit shit right? Or is that sacrilege?


----------



## kabbes (May 2, 2021)

It was even more disappointing an ending than I was expecting


----------



## Dovydaitis (May 2, 2021)

That was shit! That wasn’t a finale, it was a wet squib!


----------



## Petcha (May 2, 2021)

Every time they told the lesbian copper 'you're not bent jo' I cringed.

anyway, i watched that. And I still don't get it. Whodunnit?


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 2, 2021)

I haven’t been following this hugely but mrs NBE isn’t impressed


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Plumdaff (May 2, 2021)

Well I enjoyed it.


----------



## kabbes (May 2, 2021)

It was just some stuff that happened


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2021)

Is that it then? No more series 7


----------



## Plumdaff (May 2, 2021)

Thought it was a decent twist. Hiding in plain mediocre sight.

I do think that was the end.


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 2, 2021)

I've no idea what happened, as usuall, but I loved it. Can't wait for the next series


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 2, 2021)

Well that was a load of shit.


----------



## D'wards (May 2, 2021)

No one cares much about Buckles anyway.
So was he the 4th man H or just a smaller cog?
Seemed to suggest he wasn't an H


----------



## Sue (May 2, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> Thought it was a decent twist. Hiding in plain mediocre sight.


Yes, more believable than some grand Machiavellian figure pulling all the strings.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2021)

Mumbles274 said:


> I've no idea what happened, as usuall, but I loved it. Can't wait for the next series


It didn’t set it up for another


----------



## Saffy (May 2, 2021)

I really enjoyed the rest of the series but the last episode was so disappointing!
Glad Jo got a dog and a new girlfriend though.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 2, 2021)

The big bad is never a moustache twirling super Villain. It's always a greedy amoral mediocrity. If they were the type of person to repent they wouldn't have succeeded.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (May 2, 2021)

Sometimes the journey is more worthwhile than the destination.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2021)

I’m glad she got a dog


----------



## Ted Striker (May 2, 2021)

What is the point of IRL style plot points in the closing credits of a piece of fiction?

I don't think that could have been any shitter. At least they've left the door open for Buckells's puppetmaster.

Urgh, really shit tho. No one guessed Buckells because they didn't think the writers would be so rubbish.

I'm embarrassed for spending so much time telling everyone the writing isn't up to my normal standards. :angryface:


----------



## Rebelda (May 2, 2021)

I KNEW IT

No I didn't. But I do now. I like that the ultimate point was about the institution and not the individual. I also liked the double bind, if you want immunity you have to talk and if you talk you'll lose your right to immunity.

Next it'll be about Carmichael being torn between the mantle Ted has handed her and pressure from above to deny institutional corruption exists. With possible Ted working outside in.

Or maybe Steve will move in with Steph and Ted will be grandaddy


----------



## kabbes (May 2, 2021)

Ted Striker said:


> What is the point of IRL style plot points in the closing credits of a piece of fiction?


Yeah, I hate that.  It’s not actually real.  You could write anything there.  It’s just a reminder that everything is at the whim of a writer who has decided today to do one thing and will decide tomorrow to do something else.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 2, 2021)

But the twist fails on the first fence - he rather shat himself at the "unexpected" killing of Neil from the Office (Fairbanks?).

That whole scene "clears him" in the (admittedly basic level LoD is pitched at) writing rules world.

AND ANOTHER THING...

I'm pretty done on Colleen Rooney style big reveals. Get. The fuck. On with it!


----------



## souljacker (May 2, 2021)

That was rubbish. Pretty much the lamest ending they could have come up with. Not impressed.


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2021)

Haha, fucking Buckells.


----------



## mauvais (May 2, 2021)




----------



## BristolEcho (May 2, 2021)

I said halfway through it was probably the janitor in serious 2 that was in it for 2 seconds. It might as well have been. 

I actually quite liked it though. Is there definately another series?


----------



## Plumdaff (May 2, 2021)

Ted Striker said:


> But the twist fails on the first fence - he rather shat himself at the "unexpected" killing of Neil from the Office (Fairbanks?).
> 
> That whole scene "clears him" in the (admittedly basic level LoD is pitched at) writing rules world.


If your whole disguise is that you're not a criminal king pin, merely a useless plod, maybe don't let on to the easily bribable low level fellow cons and bent screws who you actually are, or even that you're corrupt. If everyone knows who you really are, even the police might eventually find out.


----------



## Rebelda (May 2, 2021)

Ted Striker said:


> But the twist fails on the first fence - he rather shat himself at the "unexpected" killing of Neil from the Office (Fairbanks?).


Isn't that because he was never meant to be at the top? As the whole thing fell apart and turned on itself he just ended up there, inheriting a bunch of disunited OCGs.


----------



## Supine (May 2, 2021)

They found out a white prison can is transferring the scottish lady. Next thing you know the main characters are in the van arresting dodgy people from the black range rovers. Their arrest and interrogation not mentioned. You couldn’t make this shit up.

I enjoyed it


----------



## mauvais (May 2, 2021)

I think it's alright as long as it's not the end. If it's really done and dusted, which to me seems unlikely, not quite so great.


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I said halfway through it was probably the janitor in serious 2 that was in it for 2 seconds. It might as well have been.
> 
> I actually quite liked it though. Is there definately another series?


Nice


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2021)

mauvais said:


> I think it's alright as long as it's not the end. If it's really done and dusted, which to me seems unlikely, not quite so great.



It clearly isn't. That whole thing about "the power of AC12 has never been weaker" is a clear set up


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2021)

Hastings in a sensible cardie beating up criminals in a back alley. Flinging his batarangs about.


----------



## oryx (May 2, 2021)

The BBC would be crazy not to commission another series with the viewing figures. Even if the ending of this series was a bit of a letdown.

Rebelda for a second I thought your avatar was Steve Arnott.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 2, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> If your whole disguise is that you're not a criminal king pin, merely a useless plod, maybe don't let on to the easily bribable low level fellow cons and bent screws who you actually are, or even that you're corrupt. If everyone knows who you really are, even the police might eventually find out.



It's a level of nuance beyond the style of the rest of the writing. And Buckells acting ability.


----------



## kabbes (May 2, 2021)

What was the actual story thread that we were supposed to have followed through?  Shorn of all red herrings and pointless distractions?


----------



## Larry O'Hara (May 2, 2021)

I actually think the ending was OK

1) Showed Buckells as one cog in a bigger machine denying agency/reponsibility
2) The Lawrence Christopher investigation will go nowhere
3) Real moves to deal with police corruption are going/will go nowhere
4) High ups like the Chief Constable lie as they breathe and take credit for things they deserve none for
5) As Carmichael has divined, the way to get on is look the other way.

An alternative ending, that 'H' is finally unmasked and corruption undermined is far more unbelievable than the ending that was produced.  So I'm not with those who think it was crap.  Certainly, as I have pointed out on this thread, there are major errors regarding police/prison procedure and protocol.  But they did not diminish the entertainment for ,me anyway....


----------



## nogojones (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Wilf (May 2, 2021)

kabbes said:


> It was even more disappointing an ending than I was expecting


Yep, even some preposterous drum roll unlikely H reveal would have been better than that.  Just underwhelming and a complete lack of tension through the whole episode, in fact over the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2021)

Ted Striker said:


> But the twist fails on the first fence - he rather shat himself at the "unexpected" killing of Neil from the Office (Fairbanks?).
> 
> That whole scene "clears him" in the (admittedly basic level LoD is pitched at) writing rules world.
> 
> ...


Neil from The Office? What? Do you mean the lawyer? That’s Lakewell, Fairbanks is George Costigan


----------



## muscovyduck (May 2, 2021)

I've had to skim the last few pages of the thread because I've not finished watching it yet but the defiantely mispelling thing is nicked from real life too, I remember seeing it in a true crime thing years ago


----------



## Wilf (May 2, 2021)

Mumbles274 said:


> I've no idea what happened, as usuall, but I loved it. Can't wait for the next series


Basically, H was a low grade Jasper Carrot.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Wilf (May 2, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> The big bad is never a moustache twirling super Villain. It's always a greedy amoral mediocrity. If they were the type of person to repent they wouldn't have succeeded.


Well, yeah, I wouldn't mind that.  But this was 'Buckles is a mediocre agent of the OCG.... we are still looking for the supervillain.... aha, the final supervillain is Buckles'.  

Edit: and I can't be arsed learning how to spell his name.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Neil from The Office? What? Do you mean the lawyer? That’s Lakewell, Fairbanks is George Costigan



Yes, I meant Lakewell, my mistake.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2021)

Ted Striker said:


> Yes, I meant Lakewell, my mistake.


I didn’t recognise the name Neil - fuck yeah he’s Brent’s boss


----------



## Wilf (May 2, 2021)

If I've got this right, there were once 4 H's, senior and clever coppers, working for Tommy Hunter.

Then the OCGs split and fragment, which made the hapless low level clown who's basically picking up their dry cleaning more important.  That makes Buckells the '4th Man'.  

That's retrospectively fitting him into a group that he wasn't a member of.  Like saying if you killed off all the most senior civil servants, the clerk of Handforth Parish Council should be referred to as the Permanent Secretary to the Treasury.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 2, 2021)

I liked this review 

The series has been very cynical throughout about institutional corruption. It was never going to end with the Central Police wound up, Osborne marched away in cuffs. It's always had direct allusions to real world events while also being overblown and quite preposterous. This is what Mercurio has done since Cardiac Arrest.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 2, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Basically, H was a low grade Jasper Carrot.



And a Villa twat. Holte End Holdings


----------



## D'wards (May 2, 2021)

Apologies for the gendered insult but the point remains


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2021)

The eye liner gang.


----------



## Shechemite (May 2, 2021)

Fancy a brew?


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2021)

I just keep thinking back to last series and the reverence and fear that Corbett and McQueen had for the person on the other end of that laptop. 

And that was Buckles apparently.


----------



## Rebelda (May 2, 2021)

RGT Buckles


----------



## Elpenor (May 3, 2021)

I liked the finale tonight and I do think the shot of the different principal characters from each series being taken down and filed away is a good way to end things. I’d still watch a 7th series though


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 3, 2021)

meh. basically. This series was really missing the gripping interview scenes of earlier series. and so many inconsistencies, plot holes and credulity repeatedly  stretched past breaking point. 
Steve with his taser though made me laugh though.


----------



## Wilf (May 3, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I liked the finale tonight and I do think the shot of the different principal characters from each series being taken down and filed away is a good way to end things. I’d still watch a 7th series though


I thought it was in ever diminishing circles and stuck with an increasingly absurd plot line. But yeah, not only would I watch another, I really hope they do one.   
Reading the runes, I think you are right about there not being another. I did wonder about the look on the face of the woman who is taking over from Ted at the end. Could have just been a moment of moral clarity for her or possibly setting her up to be an ambiguous boss for the next series.


----------



## Wilf (May 3, 2021)

Just remembered where the nonsense clambered on top of the stilts. Whatever series it was, Dot Cotton's dying declaration had him morse coding that there were 4 H's.  That made little sense at the time, but drove the whole thing on to the point tonight where, because they only had 3 H's, they had to make the OCG's office cat into the 4th.


----------



## kabbes (May 3, 2021)

At what point do you think Mecurio realised he’d painted himself into the corner that gave him nobody but Buckells left for him to claim as notorious supervillain H?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 3, 2021)

Somebody pickled these onions and forgot to add vinegar. The whole jar is rotten.


----------



## spanglechick (May 3, 2021)

kabbes said:


> At what point do you think Mecurio realised he’d painted himself into the corner that gave him nobody but Buckells left for him to claim as notorious supervillain H?


But he didn’t have to.  The chief commissioner is clearly bent, and given a blank sheet of paper that could’ve been the plot (and likely still will, if there are more series). But when they do bring down the top fella, that will have to be the end of LoD. 

First we looked for the existence of a conspiracy.  Then “the caddy”.  Once we found the caddy at the end of S3, we were told to start looking for “H”.  We found H, so they had to make up some old pony a cunning morse code hint about there being four Hs.  One by one, the four were located, but if we had completed the set with someone impressive, the next season would have nowhere left to go.  

This season’s version of Dot’s dying declaration is Ted rant to Carmichael in which he saliently points out that _someone_ kept promoting Buckells, despite his patent incompetence and poor spelling skills.  Her silence after that rant, and ensuing thoughtful staring (sans smug smile), plus her total failure to clap Ted in irons after his confessional encore, also suggest that she is going to turn to the light in the next season.


----------



## kabbes (May 3, 2021)

Isn’t that saying he _did_ have to?  He needed something to hang this series on and was left with Buckells or something even more stupid.


----------



## spanglechick (May 3, 2021)

Btw.  The most improbable, reality-straining plot point of the whole show is that literacy in the police force is high enough that a commonly misspelled word would be noticed in the first place, let alone that it would be some kind of rare linguistic idiosyncrasy unique to Buckells.

Who has oddly feminine handwriting, I thought.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Btw.  The most improbable, reality-straining plot point of the whole show is that literacy in the police force is high enough that a commonly misspelled word would be noticed in the first place, let alone that it would be some kind of rare linguistic idiosyncrasy unique to Buckells.
> 
> Who has oddly feminine handwriting, I thought.


yeh when I saw the writing I thought a certain dcs was going to face some searching questions


----------



## spanglechick (May 3, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Isn’t that saying he _did_ have to?  He needed something to hang this series on and was left with Buckells or something even more stupid.


Not really.  If we assume that when each series is written it has to leave open the narrative door to a sequel which will - in each successive story - expose more of the greater conspiracy, Mercurio had to choose a bent copper from those we already knew.   Buckells works (as long as we accept that the OCGs know that he was taking orders from above). There would be other candidates.  Any member of ac-12 would’ve been interesting. Carmichael was a possibility. Any of the top cops in their wood-panelled offices.  Jimmy Nesbitt.  Any of those would have been writeable - he wasn’t forced to go with Buckells.  Most of the evidence against Buckells was only written in during this season.


----------



## Supine (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Isn’t that saying he _did_ have to?  He needed something to hang this series on and was left with Buckells or something even more stupid.


Everyone and their dog knows the chief constable is rotten and he's a far more credible baddy than the lacklustre buckells


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2021)

Supine said:


> View attachment 266131


A small team of dedicated cops do all the work but get none of the plaudits, here it's Chloe, in inspector montalbano / young montalbano it's fazio, and so on


----------



## mauvais (May 3, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Btw.  The most improbable, reality-straining plot point of the whole show is that literacy in the police force is high enough that a commonly misspelled word would be noticed in the first place, let alone that it would be some kind of rare linguistic idiosyncrasy unique to Buckells.
> 
> Who has oddly feminine handwriting, I thought.


Isn't linguistic forensics (or whatever it was) absolute bollocks anyway?


----------



## spanglechick (May 3, 2021)

mauvais said:


> Isn't linguistic forensics (or whatever it was) absolute bollocks anyway?


I mean. It has its place (working out which plays were co-written by Shakespeare), but the idea that it could be applied to the online chat stuff is laughable.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2021)

mauvais said:


> Isn't linguistic forensics (or whatever it was) absolute bollocks anyway?


If I was a corrupt officer i might spell definitely as buckells did in these messages just to fuck with them and spell it correctly in every other location to chuck some other fucker in the shit


----------



## kabbes (May 3, 2021)

Supine said:


> View attachment 266131


I made that comment to the kabbess last night.  Whilst the big kids were running around shooting and driving fast and shouting at people, going up every blind alley there is, Chloe just quietly sat at a desk and found everything that mattered on the computer


----------



## kabbes (May 3, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Not really.  If we assume that when each series is written it has to leave open the narrative door to a sequel which will - in each successive story - expose more of the greater conspiracy, Mercurio had to choose a bent copper from those we already knew.   Buckells works (as long as we accept that the OCGs know that he was taking orders from above). There would be other candidates.  Any member of ac-12 would’ve been interesting. Carmichael was a possibility. Any of the top cops in their wood-panelled offices.  Jimmy Nesbitt.  Any of those would have been writeable - he wasn’t forced to go with Buckells.  Most of the evidence against Buckells was only written in during this season.


I think we’re saying the same thing but from different perspectives.  The way I am assembling the elements in your description is this: by making it up as he went along rather than planning the plot out in advance, Mecurio found himself having to construct his Big Bad — built up to be some kind of master villain over the course of five series — from the bits and pieces he had left.  He looked around and thought, “shit, what’s the least worst option here?”


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 3, 2021)

mauvais said:


> Isn't linguistic forensics (or whatever it was) absolute bollocks anyway?


Iirc linguistic forensics are definately not bollocks iyswim imho. Ttfn.


----------



## kabbes (May 3, 2021)

mauvais said:


> Isn't linguistic forensics (or whatever it was) absolute bollocks anyway?


95% certainly!  Ninety-five.  You can’t argue with science like that.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (May 3, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Nobody has any personality beyond things like being "the one with a bad back".



Bit harsh. 

He also has a beard and a waistcoat.


----------



## kabbes (May 3, 2021)

ebay sex moomin said:


> Bit harsh.
> 
> He also has a beard and a waistcoat.


At least he has those, I suppose, and he occasionally goes round Steph’s.  Have we actually ever seen Kate outside of the context of the immediate plotline?  Just living her life?  Have we even ever seen her kid that she occasionally mentions as being her purpose for existence?


----------



## Sue (May 3, 2021)

kabbes said:


> At least he has those, I suppose, and he occasionally goes round Steph’s.  Have we actually ever seen Kate outside of the context of the immediate plotline?  Just living her life?  Have we even ever seen her kid that she occasionally mentions as being her purpose for existence?


Yes.


----------



## Dovydaitis (May 3, 2021)

kabbes said:


> At least he has those, I suppose, and he occasionally goes round Steph’s.  Have we actually ever seen Kate outside of the context of the immediate plotline?  Just living her life?  Have we even ever seen her kid that she occasionally mentions as being her purpose for existence?


In previous series, not this one


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 3, 2021)

Well at least Urban had avoided the pseudo narrating class led revisionism of Twitter where apparently, we were treated to a mesmerising critique of Britain in 2021 in a finale replete with metaphors about the Tories/racial injustice/other shit. That, rather than a show and writers that were clearly both rushed and running out of angles/ideas


----------



## AverageJoe (May 3, 2021)

Unless I missed something it can't have been Buckells. 

Davidsons prison move order was faked and Buckells was in prison at the time. So he couldn't have done it. However, Chloe could have. And she could also have conveniently found the two (or faked) mis spellings of definately that they used to pin Buckells with.


----------



## prunus (May 3, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> Unless I missed something it can't have been Buckells.
> 
> Davidsons prison move order was faked and Buckells was in prison at the time. So he couldn't have done it. However, Chloe could have. And she could also have conveniently found the two (or faked) mis spellings of definately that they used to pin Buckells with.



I think the point was they found a secret laptop in buckell’s cell from which he was supposed to be issuing orders.

Why though if he was Mr Big would he have ordered the vicious killing of the lawyer in front of himself to put the frighteners on himself in an earlier episode?  That’s either a massive plot hole or a massive pointer to a real Mr Big?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 3, 2021)

prunus said:


> Why though if he was Mr Big would he have ordered the vicious killing of the lawyer in front of himself to put the frighteners on himself in an earlier episode?  That’s either a massive plot hole or a massive pointer to a real Mr Big?



Quite. He was terrified as well. Odd, given that he was the fourth man who ordered it!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 3, 2021)

prunus said:


> Why though if he was Mr Big would he have ordered the vicious killing of the lawyer in front of himself to put the frighteners on himself in an earlier episode?  That’s either a massive plot hole or a massive pointer to a real Mr Big?


The OCG ordered it, he was just the messenger/middle man.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 3, 2021)

So, I've not been watching this season as I wanted to be able to binge it in one go. I'm getting the district impression that it''s not worth the bother


----------



## kabbes (May 3, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, I've not been watching this season as I wanted to be able to binge it in one go. I'm getting the district impression that it''s not worth the bother


Just write done random suggestions for things that might happen and who the big bad guy is on pieces of paper and toss them in the air.  Pick up three of the former and one of the later and save yourself hours of time.

Pretty much nothing Steve Arnott does is of any consequence in the entire series and Kate Fleming doesn’t do much better.  It’s all solved off-camera by marginal characters just doing ordinary police work.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2021)

It’s just tv


----------



## metalguru (May 3, 2021)

It was just tv. Then it became hysteria. Eventually it'll be just tv again.


----------



## Wilf (May 3, 2021)

kabbes said:


> At what point do you think Mecurio realised he’d painted himself into the corner that gave him nobody but Buckells left for him to claim as notorious supervillain H?


It was a bit like The Prisoner, with the constant search to find 'who is number one'.  They dicked about so long that, from memory, they only had Patrick McGoohan himself left to be it.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 3, 2021)

Wilf said:


> It was a bit like The Prisoner, with the constant search to find 'who is number one'.  They dicked about so long that, from memory, they only had Patrick McGoohan himself left to be it.



It felt like an exam where you’ve not prepared properly and realise, deep down, that you’ve written a pile of gibberish and then think ‘I might get a few extra marks if I try and make some profound statement in the conclusion’


----------



## belboid (May 3, 2021)

Wilf said:


> It was a bit like The Prisoner, with the constant search to find 'who is number one'.  They dicked about so long that, from memory, they only had Patrick McGoohan himself left to be it.


No, they did it exactly as planned all along, superbly.  Which is why The Prisoner remains one of the greatest series' ever made.


----------



## belboid (May 3, 2021)

I imagine Mercurio is loving the reactions, I hope so anyway, he deserves to.

yeah, the conclusion was far from perfect, but it was basically right. Corruption isn't generally about a big bad leading everything and everyone astray, one bad apple corrupting the whole bunch, it is about a system (hence _institutional _corruption) and a system that overlooks anything that can bring the force into disrepute is the most corrupt of all. It is (as someone noted above) exactly what JM has been doing since Cardiac Arrest and Bodies (where Jimmy Lakewell was once again a big bad).  Thus Osborne gets away with 'it' (whether he is explicitly corrupt or just doesn't give a fuck) and the biggest bad is some mid-level fuckwit who has managed to avoid being killed/busted.  The banality of evil indeed.  The team can't even chase it up effectively, because Ted will be exposed as a lying bastard and the whole case would eventually collapse because they're all lying bastards. 

And, of course it had to to be Buckells, cos Mercurio is a brummie and he knew we'd never believe anyone with that accent could be boss of anything.

AC12 = ACAB


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2021)

Hahahaha


----------



## quiet guy (May 3, 2021)

Mercurial has done it every bloody series. Build up the story and then the season finale let it all fizzle out. I'll still watch it as it's a good diversion from real life.


----------



## Wilf (May 3, 2021)

belboid said:


> I imagine Mercurio is loving the reactions, I hope so anyway, he deserves to.
> 
> yeah, the conclusion was far from perfect, but it was basically right. Corruption isn't generally about a big bad leading everything and everyone astray, one bad apple corrupting the whole bunch, it is about a system (hence _institutional _corruption) and a system that overlooks anything that can bring the force into disrepute is the most corrupt of all. It is (as someone noted above) exactly what JM has been doing since Cardiac Arrest and Bodies (where Jimmy Lakewell was once again a big bad).  Thus Osborne gets away with 'it' (whether he is explicitly corrupt or just doesn't give a fuck) and the biggest bad is some mid-level fuckwit who has managed to avoid being killed/busted.  The banality of evil indeed.  The team can't even chase it up effectively, because Ted will be exposed as a lying bastard and the whole case would eventually collapse because they're all lying bastards.
> 
> ...


Yeah, 'banality of evil' is fine as a conclusion/message, but the trouble is how that works out as a drama. We've had 6 series of high octane interviews and reveals, all set around varieties of a single but evolving conspiracy. That's been both the strength and weakness of the show.  The last couple of episodes have been quite flat and the final Buckells thing was also quite deflating.  So, it's been almost 6 series where logic and realism were sacrificed for drama, followed by a final couple of episodes where the opposite was the case.  I think you are certainly right that corruption really is systematic and even dull, but I suppose I'm saying Mercurio left it a bit late to get didactic.

I'll admit, you might be right in terms of confounding expectations.  Watching it in real time, I thought 'well, that was a bit underwhelming', but it might feel different on another viewing.  But again, telly is about drama and it felt like a slightly odd moment to head for realism.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 3, 2021)

Corruption like rust, never sleeps.


----------



## kabbes (May 3, 2021)

It's not just that it is underwhelming for Buckells to be the Big Bad, it's that it also _makes no sense_.  Buckells behaviour makes no sense, his entrapment makes no sense, the fact that people would be scared of him makes no sense.  Does he have the power to order life and death or not?  If not, why is anybody obeying him?  If so, how is he so easily messed around with across multiple series?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2021)

kabbes said:


> It's not just that it is underwhelming for Buckells to be the Big Bad, it's that it also _makes no sense_.  Buckells behaviour makes no sense, his entrapment makes no sense, the fact that people would be scared of him makes no sense.  Does he have the power to order life and death or not?  If not, why is anybody obeying him?  If so, how is he so easily messed around with across multiple series?


i don't think he's guilty, he just confessed so people would think he'd lived a little. he's covering for the real mr big who gives conferences on steps flanked by coppers.


----------



## spanglechick (May 3, 2021)

kabbes said:


> It's not just that it is underwhelming for Buckells to be the Big Bad, it's that it also _makes no sense_.  Buckells behaviour makes no sense, his entrapment makes no sense, the fact that people would be scared of him makes no sense.  Does he have the power to order life and death or not?  If not, why is anybody obeying him?  If so, how is he so easily messed around with across multiple series?


He’s not the big bad.  No one is saying he is.  He’s the liaison between the police big bad (who doesn’t get his hands dirty) and the various OCGs.  He is the person on the other end of the chat box.  Representing the interests of the constabulary capo.


----------



## kabbes (May 3, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> He’s not the big bad.  No one is saying he is.  He’s the liaison between the police big bad (who doesn’t get his hands dirty) and the various OCGs.  He is the person on the other end of the chat box.  Representing the interests of the constabulary capo.


So Buckells has a whole other computer somewhere where he is given cryptic, terse text messages of his own, before getting out computer #2 in order to pass on these cryptic, terse messages only with added spelling mistakes?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2021)

Don’t worry about it


----------



## kabbes (May 3, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Don’t worry about it


I'm not _worried_ about it, I just found the whole thing disappointing and irritating.  I can't _not _find it disappointing and irritating by pretending that the disappointing and irritating things don't exist.  Once I've noticed them, they exist.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 3, 2021)

I thought it was bollocks. Total bastard bollocks.


----------



## bimble (May 3, 2021)

Well that was shit. I can't wait for the next season, which i will of course sit there at watch as well, just in case the chief constable cries.


----------



## Petcha (May 3, 2021)

I think everyone's got lockdown fever. I saw people basically orgasming over the prospect of seeing Blossoms live yesterday in Liverpool, and the same for this. Our standards have slipped. A lot. 

I do think if they had cast an actor with a little more intelligence/evilness/charisma it might have been a bit better but I gather that guy's been in it since the beginning and the writers probably had no idea they would have to make him the villain at the end of a global pandemic where the nation's gagging for their output.


----------



## mauvais (May 3, 2021)

belboid said:


> AC12 = ACAB


Nine years and I'd never realised this


----------



## Sue (May 3, 2021)

Petcha said:


> *I do think if they had cast an actor with a little more intelligence/evilness/charisma it might have been a bit better *but I gather that guy's been in it since the beginning and the writers probably had no idea they would have to make him the villain at the end of a global pandemic where the nation's gagging for their output.


It's kind of the point though that he's not those things.


----------



## Petcha (May 3, 2021)

Sue said:


> It's kind of the point though that he's not those things.



Yeh. I get that. But it's a pretty shit one and lets face it, hastily cobbled together after a little filming stint in Spain was scuppered by covid.


----------



## Sue (May 3, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Yeh. I get that. But it's a pretty shit one and lets face it, hastily cobbled together after a little filming stint in Spain was scuppered by covid.


I've no idea about filming in Spain or what was or wasn't cobbled together. And I'm pretty sure you don't know about the cobbling together stuff either. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## AverageJoe (May 3, 2021)

The Spain bits were filmed in Ireland


----------



## belboid (May 3, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Yeh. I get that. But it's a pretty shit one and lets face it, hastily cobbled together after a little filming stint in Spain was scuppered by covid.


That is blatantly, 100%, wrong.  It’s the ending JM wanted and planned all along - although Ted’s big monologue was clearly crafted for Johnsonian times.


----------



## spanglechick (May 3, 2021)

I don’t buy that COVID stopped a better Nesbitt storyline.  Easy enough to rewrite him as having returned to the uk for “reasons”. Dying mum, digging up a buried stash... anything really.  Not like this is a show where people have issues suspending disbelief.


----------



## Petcha (May 3, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> The Spain bits were filmed in Ireland



I must've fallen asleep for that bit. I thought the James Nesbitt parts from this series that were planned weren't possible?


----------



## Petcha (May 3, 2021)

I see him walking about in brockwell park quite often so ill ask him, im sure he wont mind


----------



## Grandma Death (May 3, 2021)

I thought the ending was like a slow wet fart. Not helped by the actor who played Buckles. He is awful.


----------



## quiet guy (May 3, 2021)

Aye as a shit pastiche of a character he is shit


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 3, 2021)

Well, who knew that we’d been watching a slow burning meditation on the ‘real nature of corruption in our society’ all along? Dot Cotton had to tap out the information in his death throes to set this up obviously...all makes sense now.


----------



## Wilf (May 3, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Well, who knew that we’d been watching a slow burning meditation on the ‘real nature of corruption in our society’ all along? Dot Cotton had to tap out the information in his death throes to set this up obviously...all makes sense now.



Also, if I've got it right Buckells went from being not just fixer for one OCG to becoming a co-ordinator for a variety of fragmented groups. Truly a Renaissance Man.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 3, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Also, if I've got it right Buckells went from being not just fixer for one OCG to becoming a co-ordinator for a variety of fragmented groups. Truly a Renaissance Man.



And let’s not forget ordering the killing of the lawyer to seemingly intimate himself.


----------



## belboid (May 3, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Well, who knew that we’d been watching a slow burning meditation on the ‘real nature of corruption in our society’ all along? Dot Cotton had to tap out the information in his death throes to set this up obviously...all makes sense now.



Why not? It is explicitly what Bodies was about.


----------



## steveo87 (May 4, 2021)

How long in advance did they know that this was this was going to be the last series? 

To me it felt like everything was/is being left open for a 'proper' final series 7, but either Covid or the BBC, or both, decided that it would end here.

Maybe it was similar to Game of Thrones where no one could be arsed anymore. Especially, if a number of the crew went on to do that new thing (can't remember what it's called but it was advertised straight after Line of Duty had finished).


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> How long in advance did they know that this was this was going to be the last series?
> 
> To me it felt like everything was/is being left open for a 'proper' final series 7, but either Covid or the BBC, or both, decided that it would end here.
> 
> Maybe it was similar to Game of Thrones where no one could be arsed anymore. Especially, if a number of the crew went on to do that new thing (can't remember what it's called but it was advertised straight after Line of Duty had finished).


Have they announced it was? Heard a Mercurio interview where he was equivocal


----------



## steveo87 (May 4, 2021)

Having a Google, and a brief one tbh, it looks like it was. But, according to wiki, the release date for series 6 was bought forward, with most episodes still in post as the series started, which would explain a lot. 

I can see it being 'picked up' by Netflix et al, though.


----------



## kabbes (May 4, 2021)

They should have stopped after series 3 or 4, before they beat it to death and stamped on its bloodied corpse.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 4, 2021)

kabbes said:


> They should have stopped after series 3 or 4, before they beat it to death and stamped on its bloodied corpse.


I thought the death of ‘Dot’ would have been a good ending for the story.


----------



## bimble (May 4, 2021)

what?? that was it the grand conclusion of the whole show no next season ? It can't be.

Some of the crapness is the nature of the format where writers don't know for ages how much longer they have to tell the story, whether they're writing the final season or just  season 7 of 20. That makes things a bit baggy inevitably, the downside of our golden age of made for tv shows that aren't short but aren't supposed to be soap operas either . But doesn't explain the terrible dialogue etc.


----------



## kabbes (May 4, 2021)

bimble said:


> Some of the crapness is the nature of the format where writers don't know for ages how much longer they have to tell the story, whether they're writing the final season or just  season 7 of 20. That makes things a bit baggy inevitably, the downside of our golden age of made for tv shows that aren't short but aren't supposed to be soap operas either .


That’s right.  So why bother with multi-season stories?  What’s wrong with a well-told story that lasts over a single season (with sub-plots that last an episode if you want)?  And then next season you tell a new story.


----------



## bimble (May 4, 2021)

kabbes said:


> That’s right.  So why bother with multi-season stories?  What’s wrong with a well-told story that lasts over a single season (with sub-plots that last an episode if you want)?  And then next season you tell a new story.


You mean, same characters but no plot lines overlap / continue ? Sounds unworkable.


----------



## belboid (May 4, 2021)

there shouldn’t be another series, that was the right spot to end. It would be a bit of a mockery to do another series just to satisfy those who wanted some trite, wrap it all up, ending.  

but it was very popular, so there’ll be a push to do just that I guess


----------



## Ted Striker (May 4, 2021)

bimble said:


> You mean, same characters but no plot lines overlap / continue ? Sounds unworkable.



It works for Bosch (and, to think of it, most book conversions?). There's a thin thread between seasons (mostly around relationships and colleagues), but each season is its own story.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2021)

Ted Striker said:


> It works for Bosch (and, to think of it, most book conversions?). There's a thin thread between seasons (mostly around relationships and colleagues), but each season is its own story.


It works for most classic long running detective series such as Columbo, surely?


----------



## Ted Striker (May 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It works for most classic long running detective series such as Columbo, surely?



Columbo is one crime/story  per episode? Have I missed a shitload of sarcasm here   FFS


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 4, 2021)

Well written series - The Wire for example - can do both. Each series has its own story but there are narrative threads and story arcs that run across all of the seasons.

Given LoD was a zen like mediative piece, thinking deeply about the nature of institutional corruption, it’s definitely run it course and should stop at series 6.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2021)

Ted Striker said:


> Columbo is one crime/story  per episode? Have I missed a shitload of sarcasm here   FFS


Or I have


----------



## belboid (May 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Or I have


The question was about series long arcs, alongside the single crimes per episode, Columbo didn't do that.

Between the Lines did. And it worked, even if Series 1 ended with a now unfortunate quip about 'oh well, if its wrong, he can get Jimmy Savile to fix it.'


----------



## Sue (May 4, 2021)

belboid said:


> The question was about series long arcs, alongside the single crimes per episode, Columbo didn't do that.
> 
> Between the Lines did. And it worked, even if Series 1 ended with a now unfortunate quip about 'oh well, if its wrong, he can get Jimmy Savile to fix it.'


Hmm, I don't think Between the Lines was very good, though the datedness didn't help...


----------



## belboid (May 4, 2021)

Sue said:


> Hmm, I don't think Between the Lines was very good, though the datedness didn't help...


dated as fuck!  My god, some was barely watchable. It was more boringly mundane though, so probably more believable. And it had Siobhan Redmond in it, so all was good.


----------



## spanglechick (May 4, 2021)

Compston has said in the papers today that they never know at this point whether mercurio wants to do another.  He takes a few weeks, they look at the 28-day viewing/streaming figures and then he decides.


----------



## kabbes (May 4, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Compston has said in the papers today that they never know at this point whether mercurio wants to do another.  He takes a few weeks, they look at the 28-day viewing/streaming figures and then he decides.


The important thing is that he has a story he clearly really needs to tell.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 4, 2021)

All right, I'll come clean. I'm 'H'. So no more arguing with me, got it? Or I'll get the wee donkey to drink gasoline, or something like that.


----------



## cybershot (May 5, 2021)

Even if it was the last series there will no doubt be some sort of spin off or one off specials. It’s tv. Anything that’s mildly popular, that cow gets milked even when it’s beyond gone dry.


----------



## bimble (May 5, 2021)

I'd watch a freerolling prequel, like they did with breaking bad where better call saul is 100 times better. It could be about Hasting's surprisingly sinister past and how he survived to find jesus & become the fighter for light that we see today.


----------



## gosub (May 5, 2021)

kabbes said:


> They should have stopped after series 3 or 4, before they beat it to death and stamped on its bloodied corpse.


victim of its own success


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 5, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Even if it was the last series there will no doubt be some sort of spin off or one off specials. It’s tv. Anything that’s mildly popular, that cow gets milked even when it’s beyond gone dry.



Maybe they could do one where Wee Stevie wakes up in hospital and we learn everything since his accident was just a (bad) dream? Buckells could even drop him off some ‘jazz mags’ and once recovered Wee Stevie, Kate and Ted could piece together the evidence proving Osborne is H?


----------



## Wilf (May 5, 2021)

Maybe a horror spin off where AC12 is stalked by Roz Huntley's arm.


----------



## Sue (May 5, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Maybe a horror spin off where AC12 is stalked by Roz Huntley's arm.


That scene in the hospital when she realises her arm's been amputated   😱


----------



## gosub (May 5, 2021)

Full anti curruption rollout when it is discovered the Chief Constable can't spell either


----------



## Wilf (May 5, 2021)

gosub said:


> Full anti curruption rollout when it is discovered the Chief Constable can't spell either


*H*_arry_...

Snapshot: Harry Redknapp’s Illiterate Teamsheet | Who Ate all the Pies


----------



## T & P (May 6, 2021)

My attention span and memory have always been ropey, but still, given that this is a five-season series that must have been running for years, I honestly can’t remember being more than vaguely aware of the existence of this series right until the last few months. Yet this last season seems to be as high profile and headline-grabbing as Game of fucking Thrones.

So am I right to say that this series has only exploded in popularity in this final season? Or have I had a four-year-long amnesia episode? Because I sure as hell can’t remember the previous four seasons being even being mentioned as a trending topic, let alone one of the most watched tv series in living memory.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2021)

T & P said:


> My attention span and memory have always been ropey, but still, given that this is a five-season series that must have been running for years, I honestly can’t remember being more than vaguely aware of the existence of this series right until the last few months. Yet this last season seems to be as high profile and headline-grabbing as Game of fucking Thrones.
> 
> So am I right to say that this series has only exploded in popularity in this final season? Or have I had a four-year-long amnesia episode? Because I sure as hell can’t remember the previous four seasons being even being mentioned as a trending topic, let alone one of the most watched tv series in living memory.


Six series - it’s been very popular all along


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2021)

Series 4 - when it moved to BBC1, was when it went massive. Average viewing figures up from five and a half million to nine and a halfmillion. 

I guess that's why five started to get the headlines.


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Six series - it’s been very popular all along


S2 actually dropped in average view, only a small amount, but 'worrying'. Fortunately it had already been commissioned for a third series and that went up to five  and a half (from just under three and a half)


----------



## T & P (May 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Six series - it’s been very popular all along


Fair enough about being popular, but for the last few weeks it has been a high profile news topic, which I don’t remember seeing at all with the previous seasons.

Sherlock, Fleabag, Killing Eve, GoT and plenty of others have enjoyed high media exposure and popular awareness well before their final season, regardless of whether one might have watched them or not. But for the life of me I can’t remember this series actually being news and the nation’s big entertainment taking point at any time until this last season came along. But perhaps it’s just me.


----------



## moochedit (May 6, 2021)

T & P said:


> Fair enough about being popular, but for the last few weeks it has been a high profile news topic, which I don’t remember seeing at all with the previous seasons.
> 
> Sherlock, Fleabag, Killing Eve, GoT and plenty of others have enjoyed high media exposure and popular awareness well before their final season, regardless of whether one might have watched them or not. But for the life of me I can’t remember this series actually being news and the nation’s big entertainment taking point at any time until this last season came along. But perhaps it’s just me.



I think LOD s5 was showing at the same time as GOT s8 iirc so GOT got more attention. 

I think the success of Bodyguard (from same writer) helped LOD get more viewers as well.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 6, 2021)

The Irish podcasters are fairly certain there'll be a season seven. No problem with that myself. Guess it depends on whether Netflix/Amazon offer JM the big $$$ to do something else.


----------



## kabbes (May 6, 2021)

T & P said:


> My attention span and memory have always been ropey, but still, given that this is a five-season series that must have been running for years, I honestly can’t remember being more than vaguely aware of the existence of this series right until the last few months. Yet this last season seems to be as high profile and headline-grabbing as Game of fucking Thrones.
> 
> So am I right to say that this series has only exploded in popularity in this final season? Or have I had a four-year-long amnesia episode? Because I sure as hell can’t remember the previous four seasons being even being mentioned as a trending topic, let alone one of the most watched tv series in living memory.


There’s nothing else to do of late?


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2021)

6 Hidden Clues You Missed That Pointed To H's Identity In Line Of Duty All Along
					

There was a blink-and-you'll-miss-it moment going back as far as series one.




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk
				




Interesting.


----------



## kabbes (May 28, 2021)

Ah, the glorious retcon


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 28, 2021)

tommers said:


> 6 Hidden Clues You Missed That Pointed To H's Identity In Line Of Duty All Along
> 
> 
> There was a blink-and-you'll-miss-it moment going back as far as series one.
> ...


The well placed golf clubs weren't exactly "blink and you'd miss it" in the last series. More - LOOK AT THESE FUCKING GOLF CLUBS!!!!


----------



## tommers (May 28, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The well placed golf clubs weren't exactly "blink and you'd miss it" in the last series. More - LOOK AT THESE FUCKING GOLF CLUBS!!!!


to be fair people were like "look golf clubs! do you think he could be the... nah. "  I even looked him up again at the start of this series and thought he hadn't been too dodgy 

interesting that he was at the golf club in the last episode of series 1 though.  I mean, doesn't mean he was going to be "H" but he was being set up as a wrong 'un.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 22, 2022)




----------

